# Interesting Video Finds Part 3



## Empath

Part 4 continues here.

In keeping with the spirit of this thread, this thread is provided as a repository for those interesting little videos you find.

The bulk of the recently created threads does little more than call attention to a particular video that a member might have found to be personally interesting. In most cases, the video hasn't sufficient content to merit anything more than a possible sentence, if even that, with which to open the thread. They are interesting indeed. They're interesting enough to merit a post within a thread, but they lack sufficient sustainable content to merit creation of a dedicated thread.

Such finds are to be posted in this thread. Those posted as a newly created thread will be closed or moved to this thread. Merging threads is more labor-intensive, so moving the threads to this one may not always be the way it will be handled.

No doubt there are some circumstances where the subject matter of a video, the commentary from the thread creator, and the reasonably expected responses from the posting membership will justify a unique thread dealing with the topic. In such cases, it's not likely that moving it here, or closing it will occur.

Please don't use the thread for any purposes other than to post your video finds, or to discuss them, since the discussion of the threads utility would be destructive to this thread's purpose. Discussion of this thread creation can be handled in Questions/Problems/Suggestions, or the Underground, depending on the intensity or nature of your responses.

We'll eventually sticky this thread.
Feel free to post your video finds, and enjoy.


----------



## Empath

This thread is a continuation of this thread.


----------



## LED_Thrift

Thanks for these threads, they are great. The last video you posted, "Luckiest People Alive" was tremendous.


----------



## Monocrom

_Never mind._

_Link redirects you to a survey instead of the fun vid about a robot window-washer._

_Seems youtube came up with a creative way to generate more revenue._


----------



## Changchung

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dAfaM_CBvP8&feature=player_embedded#at=61


----------



## Empath

A deer protecting Mother Goose.

The male goose dies, so a deer stepped forward to take over the male goose's obligations to protect the nest.


----------



## Monocrom

In all honesty, that news story would be much more touching if it were not for my extensive experience studying geese, and their behavior. I won't get into it. Suffice to say that if I only had enough food to feed a rat or a goose, I'd feed the rat. A far more noble creature.


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

Naaa ..... Feed the deer ... it has a lot more edible meat on it ..... for later .

~


----------



## Empath

For cute, we've got the lady bug playing ball with sprinkles.

Actually, it's trying to eat them; I guess.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Cat trying to play with dolphin


----------



## Monocrom

Empath said:


> For cute, we've got the lady bug playing ball with sprinkles.
> 
> Actually, it's trying to eat them; I guess.


 
That one made me smile. Only bug I'll ever go out of my way to gently pick up and place outside. There's a reason why they don't run away when you flick on the light.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Yea,, that Ladybug video was cute. Every time one of those sprinkles popped away I heard a "boing!" sound in my head.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Big jet clips tail of little jet on runway and spins it around. Nobody is injured, other than needing a change of underwear.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Baby penguin likes to be tickled.


----------



## TedTheLed

Royal wedding rehearsal! sneak preview!!! Spoiler!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kav0FEhtLug&feature=player_embedded


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Reason number 637 why you should never wear baggy pants


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> Reason number 637 why you should never wear baggy pants


 
And then he's forced to take his sweet @$$ time pulling out into traffic.


----------



## orbital

+

If you dig motorbikes & engineering,..you'll like this 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kooYoibfeA&feature=player_embedded

{122lb-ft Torque}


:devil::devil:~:devil::devil:
.>>>>>>>>


----------



## Monocrom

Proof that anything tiny is adorable. Introducing the (extremely) mini-cannon.

And I don't mean a camera. (Be sure to check out part 2 if you'd like.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxHW-QGMuZ4&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Guy's yo-yo skills impress the chicks.


----------



## Lite_me

With almost 25 million hits, I'd be surprised if this hasn't been posted here already but I don't remember it. Besides, it gets better when you watch it again anyway. 
Hilarious.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw&feature=player_embedded


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Experimenter hooks up electrolytic capacitors with reverse polarity. Blammination ensues...


----------



## Monocrom

Lite_me said:


> With almost 25 million hits, I'd be surprised if this hasn't been posted here already but I don't remember it. Besides, it gets better when you watch it again anyway.
> Hilarious.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw&feature=player_embedded


 
Okay . . . That was actually kinda disturbing.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The presidential limo is equipped to cope with just about everything.

Except steep driveways


----------



## Monocrom

Most folks have no clue just how truly advanced Presidential limos really are. Those things are basically mobile fortresses. Forget bulletproof, it is rumored that the plating on one is thick enough to withstand grenades as well as rocket attacks. Weapons stowed all over the place. And even a few secrets that the White House won't reveal to the general public.

When the limo reaches a certain mileage, they don't sell it to anyone. President gets a new limo. The old one is given to the Secret Service so that agents can practice driving manuvers when they are protecting the President. They literally drive the old one into the ground! 

The President's limo was designed to stop bullets, grenades, rockets, fire-bombs, etc.

Yet all it took to stop one was a steep driveway! :lolsign:

See . . . This is why you don't buy a crew-cab truck, with a full-length bed, if you plan on even remotely taking it off-road. Your going to high-center it. This is why you don't get a stretch limo that is longer than 3 windows. (This is in reference to the number of windows present on one side of the limo. Three is fine. When you go up to four, you risk high-centering it. Just like a crew-cab truck with a full-length bed.)

High-centered on a steep driveway. :shakehead


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Monocrom said:


> ...The President's limo was designed to stop bullets, grenades, rockets, fire-bombs, etc.
> 
> Yet all it took to stop one was a steep driveway! :lolsign:


 
Yep. With all of it's armor and high tech systems, geometry and physics won in the end. :laughing:


----------



## Monocrom

What would happen if every movie featured moden-day cellphones? . . . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yH2B9F-GPm0&feature=relmfu


----------



## Monocrom

Cat hugs her kitten.

Sounds not too interesting, until you actually see the vid all the way through. Enjoy. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vw4KVoEVcr0&feature=aso


----------



## LEDninja

Australia's Vivid festival 2011:
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Australia+Vivid+festival+2011
-
Direct links.
Customs house:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fuLu1SI3wMI
Opera house:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ep5uWoJeetc
Fire dance:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5Cce9HVVWk

-

If you take out 2011 you get 2010 vids as well:
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Australia+Vivid+festival


----------



## PhotonWrangler

If you haven't seen this story linked from CPF's front page, it's worth a look on this Memorial Day. I'll warn you that it's a little tough to watch at first due to the scope of this solder's injuries, but it's a touching story about how he's turned his injuries into a way to help others through humor.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/43215385#43215385


----------



## PhotonWrangler

This is why you don't text and drive.


----------



## nbp

This one's for Greta: 

Bulldog puppy.


----------



## maskman

I have more appreciation for my job after watching this one.

*Cleaning a cobra pit.*


----------



## nisshin

Someone took time-lapse videos of the Milky Way over the South Dakota plains. Billions and billions of lights!

[vimeo]Plains Milky Way


----------



## PhotonWrangler

A touching story about a dying homeless man whose last request was to be reunited with his dog. With video and a heartwarming still photo gallery. :candle:


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

This commercial always makes me proud to be Canadian!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

If you mounted a camera on a bottle rocket, this is what it would look like.


----------



## don.gwapo

PhotonWrangler said:


> If you mounted a camera on a bottle rocket, this is what it would look like.


It makes me dizzy.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Now *this* is a finale.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

When demonstrating a water propelled jetpack on live TV, make sure you know how to use it first.


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> When demonstrating a water propelled jetpack on live TV, make sure you know how to use it first.


 
Ah, the magic that is live TV and fake, plastered, smiles.


----------



## warx23

Lite_me said:


> With almost 25 million hits, I'd be surprised if this hasn't been posted here already but I don't remember it. Besides, it gets better when you watch it again anyway.
> Hilarious.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw&feature=player_embedded


 
Omg. That is great!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

These premises are protected by an attack chihuahua. No, really. :laughing:


----------



## Sub_Umbra

Kitty is a very BAD mystic:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bTbAsmPOKo&feature=relmfu


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Quickly expel hot air from your car with a Japanese door trick.


----------



## Monocrom

"Wanna arm-wrestle for the last one?"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BfZta3CBppU&feature=relmfu


----------



## StarHalo

What the kids are doing with their beatboxes these days: watch As a rep from Ithaca Audio mixes Shaft, Star Wars, Daft Punk, Sugarhill Gang, and many others live and on-the-fly:


----------



## Beamhead

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=yo--85u0PB8


----------



## LuxLuthor

*Microsoft Startup Sounds*

A trip back through memory lane of the startup sounds of MS Windows

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0h9K6ShGIzQ


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Microsoft Startup Sounds*

Japanese girl swing orchestra


----------



## Sub_Umbra

Cool Hollow Face illusion:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ti8Vul5s-GE


----------



## Sub_Umbra

Portsmouth Royal Navy Field Gun Competition 1997:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VslIuK-bAHg

This blows my mind. This has to be one of the most dangerous competitions out there. Anyone who has ever made a living moving heavy, dangerous things will be stunned by this video. NOTE: just the barrel weighs *900 lbs!*

I wonder how many crushed hands and broken bones in general they have racked up *just in practice* for this event over the years...

Here's an up close and personal vid of the bone crushing action during practice:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTBPn8oAxYA


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Gabby Giffords returns to Congress to cast her vote. I think I've got some dust in my eye...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Possible penalties for illegal parking - 

Getting a ticket, having your car towed, having the mayor run over your car with a tank. Wait, what?


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> Possible penalties for illegal parking -
> 
> Getting a ticket, having your car towed, having the mayor run over your car with a tank. Wait, what?


 
Great idea . . . But soooo blatantly staged.

The Merc was clearly a much older model, and the supposed owner didn't freak out even a tiny bit. Come on. So staged, so obvious. Still love the concept though.


----------



## daimleramg

_Link removed.

While the scenes are natural, the theme is such that it should be considered material for the Underground. - Empath_


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Monocrom said:


> Great idea . . . But soooo blatantly staged.
> 
> The Merc was clearly a much older model, and the supposed owner didn't freak out even a tiny bit. Come on. So staged, so obvious. Still love the concept though.



I agree, that was totally staged. However the look of excitement on the face of the guy directly behind the mayor seemed pretty genuine! :laughing:


----------



## LEDninja

Shuttle cockpit..... 

Unique.

Just click on picture and move the mouse in any direction to scan. Great picture!

Don't forget to look at the ceiling! So many buttons, so little time!

This is a keeper …. For "history's sake".

Don't those blue seats looks comfortable.?

http://360vr.com/2011/06/22-discovery-flight-deck-opf_6236/index.html


----------



## maskman

Thanks for sharing, I enjoyed the cockpit tour. :thumbsup:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I spotted a Dell D630 in that cockpit. Sure hope it's not running Windows. :laughing:


----------



## LEDninja

gurpreet.dhal said:


> wow nasa has pretty out dated instruments


 Remember the 1st shuttle flight was in 1981.
Back then home computers were the Apple II, the commodore PET and the TRS80. IBM just introduced the PC. While we can upgrade and replace our computers fairly easily, it is a lot harder for NASA. They have to make sure any new instruments are compatible with everything else and with no chance of failure.
You will find the same situation in older nuclear power plants, worse in older water and waste treatment plants (a lot less money than NASA for upgrades). Things are often identical to when they were built 50 years ago. I still remember a TV station checking out the subway system for Y2K readiness. The big board was still using incandescent pilot lights to indicate where the trains were!


----------



## StarHalo

Older computer components are very tough and very cheap; if you look up early 80's computer components on EBay, you'll notice that some of them include NASA in the description or title, as the sellers know their potential customers.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The first 3D video form the International Space Station. Needs red/blue anaglyph glassed to view in 3D.


----------



## cdrake261

*Bet you can't solder like this gal!!*

I was browsing youtube trying to come up with a inexpensive solder fume extractor/filter system I could build, and even looking at some commercial products but then I came across this video...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Zqhoj77TuY

...all I could think was "damn, I don't want her making my flashlights!"


----------



## bansuri

*Re: Bet you can't solder like this gal!!*

Hahaha, obviously that's just to demonstrate making a bunch of smoke, but pretty darn hilarious. Big blobs of solder all over the board, shorting out all the legs on an IC, funny stuff. 
Looks like my first guitar cord I made 30 years ago.


----------



## kramer5150

*Re: Bet you can't solder like this gal!!*

Aw come on.... I think were ALL guilty of poor solder work JUST like that at some point. That looks like my first RC battery pack, and the first time I tried soldering a ground wire to a volume pot on my guitar.

obviously thy are just trying to show the product in a worst case.


----------



## Norm

Not a video but cool none the less. I hope it works for your area. 
http://www.flightradar24.com/
Norm


----------



## StarHalo

Norm said:


> Not a video but cool none the less. I hope it works for your area.
> http://www.flightradar24.com/
> Norm


 
Just popped that open and there's a flight from Vegas to Honolulu going over my house


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Norm said:


> Not a video but cool none the less. I hope it works for your area.
> http://www.flightradar24.com/
> Norm


 
Wow, this is cool. Thanks!


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

Be aware ...... it does not show all planes in the air ... or all airports .

Only shows planes with certain transponders .

Details are given in left column (info links)

~


----------



## iapyx

Never noticed this interesting thread until now. 

Let me contribute with another beer-video from some time ago:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=neoUi4poCXI&playnext=1&list=PL533B063F81FEA127


----------



## EZO

*Two AI ChatBots Attempt To Have A Conversation With Each Other*

Cornell Creative Machines Lab wanted to see what would happend if two Cleverbot AI ChatBots had a conversation with each other.

This is really quite hilarious but when I stopped laughing and started to think it through to where this technology is heading it suddenly seemed kinda' scary. What happens when there are two Skynets or "garden variety" AIs who can't seem to agree on anything, especially if one of them becomes a bit self righteous and has a poor attitude? Imagine if you will, the AI running the air traffic control system getting into a personal snit with another AI running some other major infrastructure.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

We've found the source of that flapping sound coming from your air conditioning


----------



## iapyx

Norm said:


> Not a video but cool none the less. I hope it works for your area.
> http://www.flightradar24.com/
> Norm


 
That's funny. My best friend who came over from Sweden had told me earlier (beginning of August 2011) about flightradar. It's incredible to see how the sky seems to be filled with airplanes. About 5 to 6 years ago Schiphol Airport changed the routes that planes have to follow and since then one of the main arrival routes goes right over my house. Especially at night you can see them coming from kilometers away from Rotterdam - over The Hague - to Schiphol Amsterdam. 

I also noticed that you hardly see any planes flying over the the seas and oceans, although they must be there. Probably that info is not important, of Flightradar24 offers that in a pro-account...


----------



## daimleramg

A whale listening to mariachi music...







but can a whale dance to dubstep like this?


----------



## olav

*Man - a rocketman !!!*

Sorry its not in english. He is a finnish rocketman - and look he is really flying . Wish he did it night time with a proper flashlight.

http://www.iltalehti.fi/nettitv/?31795704


----------



## iapyx

*Re: Man - a rocketman !!!*



olav said:


> Sorry its not in english. He is a finnish rocketman - and look he is really flying . Wish he did it night time with a proper flashlight.
> 
> http://www.iltalehti.fi/nettitv/?31795704


 
I just had a look at it. It's fantastic. He is really flying like an air jet. I'd poo my pants being that guy. 
Do you happen to know where in Finland this was?


----------



## EZO

Astonishing shape shifting cephalopods_!_ I've generally thought of the term "shape shifter" as something from the realm of science fiction and horror films but these critters are the real deal.


----------



## EZO

Fascinating trip (time lapse) around the globe looking down from the International Space Station.



Edit: Further interesting info about this video can be found here and at the creator James Drake's blog, Infinity Imagined including a better, larger version of this video.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

What's really cool about that is the flashes of lightning and the vast pools of sodium streetlights.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Two talented young musicians collaborate over the internet to record their version of SNL's closing "Waltz in A." Lenny Pickett would be proud. :thumbsup:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

29 year old woman receives hearing implant and is moved to tears when she hears for the first time, including hearing her own voice.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Police van gets t-boned by car, rolls over, passenger is ejected and was inches away from getting crushed by tumbling van. Everyone survives.


----------



## Acid87

PhotonWrangler said:


> Police van gets t-boned by car, rolls over, passenger is ejected and was inches away from getting crushed by tumbling van. Everyone survives.



Best part of the video is for sure the song. Brilliant cover. Really missed this thread thanks photonwrangler for bumping it up. Glad to see your still bringing good videos our way.


----------



## LED_Thrift

PhotonWrangler said:


> What's really cool about that is the flashes of lightning and the vast pools of sodium streetlights.


Those were cool.


----------



## LED_Thrift

Norm, thanks for the FlightRadar24 link.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

A white cat and a black cat have a fight.The black cat has allies you won't believe!


http://youtu.be/56acFwvHnMA


----------



## Empath

I couldn't begin to explain it, but the technology is certainly cool.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Wow, that was cool. Thanks Empath.


----------



## Johnbeck180

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bh_qn62zny0&feature=youtube_gdata_player. Awesome table!!! Came across this when I was wondering around you tube.


----------



## Acid87

Empath said:


> I couldn't begin to explain it, but the technology is certainly cool.
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Ws6AAhTw7RA



That is really interesting. There must be thousands of real world applications. All I can think of though is a track from the kitchen to the living room and space for a beer to travel first class.



Johnbeck180 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bh_qn62zny0&feature=youtube_gdata_player. Awesome table!!! Came across this when I was wondering around you tube.



I want one of these. Would be an awesome conversation piece.


----------



## Johnbeck180

Acid87 said:


> That is really interesting. There must be thousands of real world applications. All I can think of though is a track from the kitchen to the living room and space for a beer to travel first class.
> 
> 
> 
> I want one of these. Would be an awesome conversation piece.


 
I dread to think how much $ it would be.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Excitable black lab ruins marriage proposal :laughing:


----------



## Acid87

PhotonWrangler said:


> Excitable black lab ruins marriage proposal :laughing:



On the plus side "You've been framed" would pay £250 for this video to give everyone else cheap laughs.


----------



## Changchung

Square Hole Drill


----------



## Acid87

Changchung said:


> Square Hole Drill
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqOe2In9ShQ



Awesome but I'm pretty sure these will be super expensive.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I didn't know that existed until just now - cool. I guess I can put away my files and nibbling tool.


----------



## Acid87

PhotonWrangler said:


> I didn't know that existed until just now - cool. I guess I can put away my files and nibbling tool.



You might want to take out a loan then.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Pink light doesn't exist. This means that Craig will have to change all of his reviews of pink LEDs to "minus green" LEDs. 

Scroll down for the video.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Halloween light show. Wow.


----------



## Changchung

PhotonWrangler said:


> Halloween light show. Wow.



Nice, by the way, I like pink Leds... This color is awesome...


----------



## Acid87

PhotonWrangler said:


> Halloween light show. Wow.



I remember some similar videos from an older version of this thread. Cool to see the guy is still making videos. Flashaholic on here maybe....?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

In a move that would make John McClane proud, cop takes out smugglers' plane using his police car.


----------



## usair

snoop / conspiracy

youtube.com/watch?v=rkNOK1r1nd4

_Admin note: Our rules say "If the link that you post leads to something of mature content and/or something that perhaps some of our members may not want to see, post a warning with your link."

This is an advisement that the content may be considered offensive and vulgar language by some. - Empath_


----------



## maskman

http://sorisomail.com/videos-comicos/224865.html

It's entitled Yoga Break Dance. I doubt I've ever been as flexible or as coordinated as this guys pinky finger. It was a remarkable video to me, I hope you enjoy as well.


----------



## Monocrom

Dating is hard. Just ask Bruno Mars (Parody) . . . 

One of only two parody vids made by Mark and the gang that is family friendly. The rest of them, not so much. Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdbHiDnbhb0&NR=1


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Winter is coming. Slow down


----------



## StarHalo

The Animals -_ House of the Rising Sun_

Performed by: HP Scanjet 3P on vocals (via SCSI card to computer powered by Ubuntu). Atari 800XL on keys with an EiCO Oscilloscope. Texas Instruments Ti-99/4A on guitar with a Tektronix Oscilloscope. Hard-drive on percussion powered by a PiC16F84A microprocessor.


----------



## Monocrom

I discovered months ago that for some extremely odd reason, that song has been remade by virtually every musical artist that has ever come on the scene since the original came out. And now we can add one more version to that list. It was an impressive re-make. But left me a bit cold.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I enjoyed that remake also. That was a nice job!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Daytime fireworks. It gets really amazing at 51 seconds in.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Missed it by _that_ much.


----------



## Monocrom

Damn! He sure did!


----------



## Acid87

I love the fact the guy just keeps on driving after that. I'm sure I would be at the side of the road flicking my leg to empty my trousers.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Acid87 said:


> I love the fact the guy just keeps on driving after that. I'm sure I would be at the side of the road flicking my leg to empty my trousers.



Yeah, I was amazed at his composure during the whole thing. I expected to hear screaming as the truck was coming at him but he seemed remarkably calm, as if this happens to him every week. I would've definitely needed a change of underwear.


----------



## Acid87

PhotonWrangler said:


> Yeah, I was amazed at his composure during the whole thing. I expected to hear screaming as the truck was coming at him but he seemed remarkably calm, as if this happens to him every week. I would've definitely needed a change of underwear.



Must have been the vodka.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

If you taunt your pet frog with fake insects crawling on your smartphone screen, he might take it out on your thumb.


----------



## Monocrom

That's what you get for taunting your pets with food. LOL !


----------



## Acid87

PhotonWrangler said:


> If you taunt your pet frog with fake insects crawling on your smartphone screen, he might take it out on your thumb.



That's brilliant. Serves him right really. I've seen a similar video with a breaded dragon lizard, although it doesn't bite him.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Firefighter dad is losing his 11 year old son to cancer. Local fire department gets wind of this and arranges a 'flash mob' of fire and other emergency vehicles to drive past his house in NJ. With only 24 hours notice, 92 emergency vehicles form a convoy to pay tribute.

'Scuse me, I think I have some dust in my eye...


----------



## Lucciola

Among the nicest things about Youtube is certainly the splendid choice of animated short films. Here are some of my current favourites:

Of course there's Oktapodi, a hilarious film about the power of love.  I can watch this one over and over!

Then also nice but a bit calmer is Going Green, a film about a traffic light fed up with it's daily work.

And finally something to think about: The Lost Thing. With nearly 16 minutes not really short, but definitely worth watching. Reminds me a bit of the art of Tinguely.


Enjoy!


----------



## Johnbeck180

Lucciola said:


> Among the nicest things about Youtube is certainly the splendid choice of animated short films. Here are some of my current favourites:
> 
> Of course there's Oktapodi, a hilarious film about the power of love.  I can watch this one over and over!
> 
> Then also nice but a bit calmer is Going Green, a film about a traffic light fed up with it's daily work.
> 
> And finally something to think about: The Lost Thing. With nearly 16 minutes not really short, but definitely worth watching. Reminds me a bit of the art of Tinguely.
> 
> 
> Enjoy!



Very nice! Enjoyed them all. 
Thank you.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

ESPN Skycam crashes to the ground during Iowa football game, almost nails a player, is dragged off the field like a dead animal. Scroll down for the video.


----------



## Lite_me

A great new illusionist on Ellen. I'd like to know how these are done.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aa4UlyCw7fI


----------



## iapyx

What happens to your suitcase:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ocbxS5aWUSo


----------



## liveforphysics

*Electric Bicycle Races and Defeats Gasoline Superbikes!*

This home-made electric assist pedal bicycle races and smokes gasoline motorcycles.
The same Lithium-Ion's that power our flashlights power this bicycle.
Electric power is the future of racing. 

Enjoy,
-Luke

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leLZZK4llYE


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Electric Bicycle Races and Defeats Gasoline Superbikes!*

I just learned something new about high voltage circuit breakers at power substations. When a HV circuit breaker is opened, the electrical arc continues to conduct electricity. This is bad. To extinguish this current flow quickly, there are "air blast" systems that shoot a 1200 psi blast of air at the switch, blowing the ionized air mocules apart, extinguishing the arc immediately. Pretty cool.

Here's a video of an air blast HV circuit breaker operating. It sounds like a gunshot when it goes off. I wouldn't want to be standing near one when it operates!


----------



## brandocommando

*Re: Electric Bicycle Races and Defeats Gasoline Superbikes!*

This is one of my favorite YouTube videos of one of my favorite bands.

I hope you enjoy the tunes and the awesome light show... 

It gets *really* good at around 2:00 and I bet you you'll recognize the tune!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZtzwYn8EIxI


...I think I saw an alien!


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Electric Bicycle Races and Defeats Gasoline Superbikes!*



PhotonWrangler said:


> a 1200 psi blast of air at the switch, blowing the ionized air mocules apart, extinguishing the arc immediately.



That's intense, never once have I seen one of those giant breaker arcs and on thinking on how to disable it, arrived at "giant can of compressed air"..


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Electric Bicycle Races and Defeats Gasoline Superbikes!*



StarHalo said:


> That's intense, never once have I seen one of those giant breaker arcs and on thinking on how to disable it, arrived at "giant can of compressed air"..



Neither did I. In a way it's wonderfully old school, but then so is electricity itself.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Electric Bicycle Races and Defeats Gasoline Superbikes!*

New Lincoln concept car is smokin' hot - literally.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Electric Bicycle Races and Defeats Gasoline Superbikes!*

Good old Ford.

No need to wait for the car to arrive on dealer showrooms before seeing a major problem. Things have indeed improved at Ford.


----------



## maskman

Here's a 10 minute ride inside a Blue Angel's cockpit while performing maneuvers. Warning, if you're prone to motion sickness, you might want to skip this one. I recommend watching in full screen to get the most bang. http://www.neatorama.com/2009/06/28/blue-angels-cockpit-cam/


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Ever watch Boardwalk Empire on HBO? You _won't believe_ how much of the scenery is actually CGI. Just amazing.


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> Ever watch Boardwalk Empire on HBO? You _won't believe_ how much of the scenery is actually CGI. Just amazing.



I believe it. The stuff still standing from that Golden Age doesn't even remotely look as good as what you see in the show. There is no way they could actually restore all that. (Even though it is HBO.) Without CGI, it's simply not happening.


----------



## brandocommando

A NEW USE FOR SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL!

Apparently it's not just for flashlights anymore...


----------



## AZPops

*Here's a song that'll get stuck in your head, n' get your minds off of flashlights!*


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Here's a song that'll get stuck in your head, n' get your minds off of flashlight*

Russian power station goes kablooey


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Here's a song that'll get stuck in your head, n' get your minds off of flashlight*



PhotonWrangler said:


> Russian power station goes kablooey



That one's a classic, just something about a humdrum day in traffic with John Lennon playing and then APOCALYPSE..


----------



## Lite_me

*Re: Here's a song that'll get stuck in your head, n' get your minds off of flashlight*

This link was on the same page from the one above. I thought it was hilarious. 
Reactions from turning off the Superbowl in the middle of the game.
http://gizmodo.com/5883000/watch-people-freak-out-when-you-turn-off-the-tv-during-the-super-bowl


----------



## THE_dAY

*Re: Here's a song that'll get stuck in your head, n' get your minds off of flashlight*



AZPops said:


> Vid


Thanks for that! I'm surprised that little rabbit never got run over by those sheep.
Nice song too, has me whistling it


----------



## darkzero

*In the Shop: Don't Let the Wifey See This....*

...then they'll know everything!  :laughing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RT5l3Q5oYZc


----------



## gadget_lover

*Re: In the Shop: Don't Let the Wifey See This....*

Thanks for the chuckle. I'll be sharing it with SWMBO. 

Daniel


----------



## Empath

*Re: In the Shop: Don't Let the Wifey See This....*

The Scale Of The Universe.

Very impressive; either that or I'm easily entertained.


----------



## maskman

This underwater video gave me a case of slack jaw, see if your jaw can resist. http://www.youtube.com/embed/mcbHKAWIk3I


----------



## EZO

Snowboarder in LED Suit



Read more about this here.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Remember those crazy CGI musical instruments in the Animusic series of videos? Intel just made a real life version of them.


----------



## EZO

PhotonWrangler, once again, you've posted a really interesting and entertaining video. I really enjoyed viewing it as I have many of the other videos you've linked. Nonetheless, it troubles me to see this particular one here on CPF. 
As entertaining as it is, it is a promotional COMMERCIAL for THE INTEL Corporation published through their CHANNEL INTEL YouTube presence. It even ends with the "INTEL CHIME" we are all so familiar with from their TV commercials.

Considering the emphasis here at CPF on not allowing members to link to product pages or manufacturer's web sites, along with the strict enforcement of this rule, I find this video to be in the same category; worse actually, because it is an actual commercial.

One could start a whole thread here in the Cafe about viral marketing and indeed it would be an interesting topic of discussion but this video is a classic example of it. I find viral marketing by large corporations to be an insidious manipulation. By getting you to link to their amusing video they are getting you to distribute their advertising and brand awareness to hundreds of your "friends" here at CPF and perhaps, ultimately thousands of others, as indeed, that is how viruses spread.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

EZO, honestly I struggled with that one myself before I posted it. Yes it falls into the viral marketing category, however I'm not sure I could come up with another, more unbiased link to the same subject. MODs, if you feel this is inappropriate then let me know and I'll remove it, or you can take it down yourself. I do not want to knowingly violate any rules here.


----------



## EZO

Thanks for your reply PhotonWrangler. I appreciate the tone of your response. 

It really is an entertaining video and the marketing department at Intel deserves credit for creating something so compelling that you would post it regardless of who published it. It raises interesting questions. One of those questions is whether it's OK to post this kind of thing. Perhaps a Mod might comment?


----------



## Empath

Having posted this one, with Geico ads, I couldn't very well complain about the little bit of commercialism involved with PhotonWrangler's contribution.


----------



## EZO

The last reply to my question about allowing viral marketing on CPF that I ever would have anticipated from a Moderator is the posting of currently running television commercials. :shrug:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Thanks for the replies and for your understanding, gentlemen.

On a technical note I think they used the soundtrack from the Animusic video throughout, as I hear absolutely _no_ room noise during the video - no footsteps, crowds talking, cellphones ringing or cameras clicking. So now I'm starting to wonder if their contraption is actually playing the music or simply "lip-syncing" to the pre-recorded track. It's an amazing accomplishment regardless.


----------



## EZO

PhotonWrangler, despite my sour feelings about corporations creeping into every facet of our lives, including viral videos here at CPF, the fact is that the video you posted is really cool. It occurs to me though that many people out there may not know that reference you made to the original Animusic video and may never have seen any of them. So, to keep things in context, here is it, the one that started it all, "Pipe Dream":


----------



## PhotonWrangler

That's the one. Thanks, EZO. That is a very cool series of videos. I remember seeing an interview with the two guys that created them. If I can find that I'll post it here also. Wondering if it was done using Maya, a 3D animation tool that includes physics rules.


----------



## EZO

PhotonWrangler said:


> Wondering if it was done using Maya, a 3D animation tool that includes physics rules.



Apparently not Maya, but according to the FAQ on their website they seem to use just about everything else including their own proprietary software and Autodesk 3ds Max. More HERE and HERE.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

My favorite quote from their site, spoken in an aloof scientific tone: "Files were shuttled around using SneakerNet and TireNet." :laughing:


----------



## Quiksilver

*OMG lumen man*

(sorry if repost)

Pure lumens

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIX3ntiTV-g&feature=youtu.be


----------



## eh4

wow.
took me a few seconds to understand what I was seeing.


----------



## 127.0.0.1

backyard videos of ISS

http://legault.perso.sfr.fr/STS-133.html


----------



## mcdj

An oldie but a goodie. Flashlight appropriate, and knife fans will like it too...


----------



## StarHalo

Cats chasing lasers has already been done; check out _fish_ chasing lasers:


----------



## vali

*Fun over 2 weels*

You have probably seen this video before... it went viral and have almost 30 million visits now:



Now add a 10 year old kid and two multichampion trials riders to the mix:



If you think the guy in the motorcycle can't ride, think again:



The most amazing thing about the last video is that there is not a stunts video. Most of the footage came from actual competition (no double-takes, nervousness, the need to do things not flashy but effective...)


----------



## EZO

_*INSANELY FAST*_ Radio Controlled turbine powered jet aircraft. 

These are way cool. I want one!


----------



## Monocrom

StarHalo said:


> Cats chasing lasers has already been done; check out _fish_ chasing lasers:



Aw, that's not right. Poor thing is hungry, and thinks its chasing after a piece of food.


----------



## THE_dAY

Just came across an edc rap video, pretty funny stuff.


----------



## Monocrom

LOL

I like my Emerson too. But don't think it's tough enough to chop down a tree. Maybe a skinny tree.


----------



## THE_dAY

Monocrom said:


> LOL
> 
> I like my Emerson too. But don't think it's tough enough to chop down a tree. Maybe a skinny tree.



Yeah some really great special effects lol.

I like the little kid rapping, 

"I got my first knife when I was only six,
a Victorinox, my dad blunted the tip..."


----------



## Sub_Umbra

I really liked the EDC Raps.

I was looking over the kits on a site owned by *Ladyada* and I ran across a kit called SpokePOV. It puts LED POV animations on yer spinning bike wheels. The kit even comes with software that enables you to program your favorite ani into the LEDS.

SpokePOV-big-cat:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzByoaj9-hI


Spoke POV Bicycle Workshop:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-kQdN4EoHQ


----------



## PhotonWrangler

OLED panels might be integrated into auto bodies someday for signal lights and futuristic effects.


----------



## StarHalo

PhotonWrangler said:


> OLED panels might be integrated into auto bodies someday for signal lights and futuristic effects.



I knew the second I saw those animated taillights after the 1:25 mark that these are without question the way of the future; there's no way any retailer will be able to keep these in stock once they hit the market..


----------



## Lucciola

As I mentioned before I love looking for animated shorts on youtube. A friend of mine knows this, so when he found the following little gem he mailed me the link. What can I say, I absolutely love it.

So here it is, for all who are yearning to fly - and for those who don't: "Gagarin"


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Daytime fireworks. The rainbow smoke puffs at 00:53 are particularly neat.


----------



## Sub_Umbra

*'Iron Curtain'* destroys incoming missiles, etc., by doing a smithereen 
conversion *just inches* from the target. 

DARPA's Iron Curtain Active Protection System:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_yz_ONZltA


The link below shows tests of multiple hits, Iron Curtain defending structures and much more slo-mo:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnAmPEjsOGw​


----------



## Monocrom

"What hipsters say, and what they really mean."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-xgYTVS-Fg&feature=related


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Ok, this one is all about advertising, but try to look past that aspect.

This is a video about the reprisal of the famous "Mean Joe Greene" Coke spot. The current ad is for a fabric softener, and they did a great job or recreating the feel of the original Coke commercial, even down to the music which is done in the same style and key as the original ad. And the punch line at the end is pretty funny.

Mean Joe Greene does it again


----------



## EZO

Take an amazing 400 second ride into space and back, viewed from cameras on a space shuttle's solid fuel rocket boosters.


----------



## EZO

Musical Tesla Coils performing House of the Rising Sun


----------



## chmsam

Nerdy goodness.

The Wiki on "singing Tesla coil" says that they use MIDI and control the coils via fiber optics using PWM. 

There are other tunes on YouTube by Crazeman5522 including "In the Hall of The Mountain King" among a few others.


----------



## Lucciola

One of my favourite nerd videos is "Phantom of the floppera"


----------



## Rossymeister

dont know if anyone has seen this one yet:

http://youtu.be/gBgOWQVr4vE


----------



## EZO

Fast shooting archer-girl. Legolas may have some competition.


----------



## StarHalo

So here's video games 2-3 years from now; do fullscreen (audio is NSFW):


----------



## ledmitter




----------



## EZO

Floating Cube - not what you expect!


----------



## Empath

EZO, your post on pendulums has been given its own thread.


----------



## Sub_Umbra

Boston Dynamics *Sand Flea:*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6b4ZZQkcNEo

It's an 11 lb robot that can jump 30'.


----------



## egrep

You ever get the feeling that this is what's going on at the other end of some forum posts? Not just CPF either... It's good to have moderators.

Most people think this was about a video game but I'm not sure..... (I know it's old, but still 'fun' to watch)



Thread merged Norm


----------



## KuKu427

*Re: Temper Tantrums and Bad Behavior...*





...I know it says German kid... but I keep hearing French!


----------



## Johnbeck180

I swear I thought the kid was going to stroke out about half way through.


----------



## egrep

*Re: Here's a song that'll get stuck in your head, n' get your minds off of flashlight*

The point of my posting was not the video. This is NOT AN INTERESTING VIDEO FIND. IT'S OLD! (egrep generally bashes his keyboard and screams in French)

The point was the point. That point is missed. Good thing we have Moderators.

73 Norm


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: Here's a song that'll get stuck in your head, n' get your minds off of flashlight*

The mods just wanted to see you go apesh*t on your keyboard..

The story behind that vid: The kid is indeed German, a "video comic" who would post skits and commentary with some success. The above vid is his most famous bit; it's making fun of people who take games too seriously (the game he's playing is Unreal Tournament 2004)


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Here's a song that'll get stuck in your head, n' get your minds off of flashlight*

Dog cries at reunion with returning soldier. 

:grouphug:


----------



## EZO

3D Evolving Fractal Sphere

(Turn off HD if video stutters) 
(Also, consider watching in full screen HD (on Vimeo) if you have the bandwidth.)


----------



## EZO

2009 commercial from Egyptian cheese manufacturer Panda

music: "True Love Ways" by Buddy Holly



This group of humorous, award-winning, rather subversive commercials is an interesting peek into the Egyptian psyche in pre - Arab Spring Egypt under Mubarak, circa 2009. “Buy our cheese, or else!” Think, Angry Panda = Egyptian Military Generals. In Egypt, the Military has extensive business interests in a wide range of industries, including foodstuffs. This is not likely to change anytime soon. 
Just you know why.


----------



## Monocrom

A peek into the mind of Charlie Sheen. (Set to Katy Perry's E.T. song.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2d1TFZgFCQ&feature=related


----------



## EZO




----------



## don.gwapo

Wow! That was awesome.


----------



## EZO

don.gwapo said:


> Wow! That was awesome.



Isn't it! It's gotta' be the most astonishing BASE jumping footage I've seen and beautifully crafted. Loved the Fredrik soundtrack. (White on White)


----------



## EZO

This newsreel footage of the Titanic would have been shown in cinemas (without the music) at the time of the disaster. Includes footage of the vessel leaving Belfast Lough for Southampton, April 2, 1912.



EDIT: Here's another interesting Titanic video with some great archival images.


----------



## EZO




----------



## EZO

*Toroidal Vortices*

A toroidal vortex, also called a vortex ring is a region of rotating fluid moving through the same or different fluid where the flow pattern takes on a toroidal (doughnut) shape.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Those dolphin bubbles were amazing, Ezo.

If Microsoft made a version of Google's Project Glass eyewear. Are you sure you want to delete this banana? :laughing:


----------



## EZO

PhotonWrangler said:


> If Microsoft made a version of Google's Project Glass eyewear. Are you sure you want to delete this banana? :laughing:



That was hilarious PhotonWrangler!......and it felt all too plausible! Here's an interesting take on Project Glass eyewear that gives one pause for thought and also seems all too plausible.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

EZO said:


> That was hilarious PhotonWrangler!......and it felt all too plausible! Here's an interesting take on Project Glass eyewear that gives one pause for thought and also seems all too plausible.



Yikes! I need a pop-up blocker for my Google glasses!


----------



## EZO

OK, so I'm on record as not approving of posting viral video campaigns on CPF but this teaser looks just SO cool. Not much info out there about this yet but it was shot on a Canon 5D MK II.


----------



## ledmitter

What life behind the LAPD badge used to be like during the 1970's



Notice the old MAG's? :thumbsup: They seem pretty bright even then.

HID at 3:35!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Woman trains duck to play fetch :laughing:


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> Woman trains duck to play fetch :laughing:



Considering that ducks and geese are surprisingly stupid creatures, that's one helluva achievement that woman pulled off.


----------



## EZO

A Swarm of Nano Quadrotors

This is very interesting and at the same time kind of scary.
It's not hard to imagine hundreds of these flying in a weaponized swarm one day in the not too distant future.
And only 20 of them sound like an angry swarm of bees!


----------



## EZO

*A Time Lapse Journey with Nature*
Filmed by Henry Jun Wah Lee
Soundtrack by Hans Zimmer - The Dark Knight


----------



## EZO

*Rowing Down the Saigon River*
music: "I Rowed a Little Boat" performed by John Lee Hooker


----------



## 2000xlt

here is a nother cool base jump with a wing suit, at one point with the different camera angles you can year the woosh as the jumper flies by..hope this is not a re-peate

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWfph3iNC-k&feature=related


----------



## EZO




----------



## ledmitter




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

This display of selfishness isn't interesting, it's childish and criminal. 

~ Chance :thumbsdow


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Fun with chemistry :wow:


----------



## EZO

A prominence eruption producing a CME (coronal mass ejection) off the east limb of the Sun 1:45 PM EDT, April 16, 2012.
It produced an M1 class solar flare (medium sized)
Watch closely and you will see the enormous gravitational force of the Sun sucking part of the ejection back in.



April 21, 2012 marks the 2 year anniversary of NASA's SDO - Solar Dynamics Observatory


If this kind of thing interests you be sure to check out - helioviewer.org/


----------



## StarHalo

Glitched Star Wars; Is it art? Is it a nightmare?


----------



## EZO

Definitely not art.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

When walking down the sidewalk while yammering on your cellphone, pay attention to where you're walking.


----------



## THE_dAY

PhotonWrangler said:


> When walking down the sidewalk while yammering on your cellphone, pay attention to where you're walking.


Ouch, I don't know if thats even her fault. She seems to be looking straight ahead and aware. I didn't see any signs for construction and the ground looked good until it collapsed under her.

Were they to let that area dry I still think that it could've been dangerous and crumbled under heavy weight.


----------



## EZO

PhotonWrangler said:


> When walking down the sidewalk while yammering on your cellphone, pay attention to where you're walking.



And texting!


----------



## chmsam

THE_dAY said:


> Ouch, I don't know if thats even her fault. She seems to be looking straight ahead and aware. I didn't see any signs for construction and the ground looked good until it collapsed under her.
> 
> Were they to let that area dry I still think that it could've been dangerous and crumbled under heavy weight.



One news report stated that it was due to a well underneath the sidewalk -- the concrete had been weakened.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

chmsam said:


> One news report stated that it was due to a well underneath the sidewalk -- the concrete had been weakened.



If that was the case then we certainly can't fault her for the accident. The report I read stated that there were construction signs around, however that wouldn't have explained a case of undetected erosion of soil underneath the walk. Either way I'm relieved to see that she got out ok.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

EZO said:


> And texting!



Lol, that's the last thing I'd expect to run into if I wasn't looking where I was going!


----------



## EZO

Birth to 12 years in under three minutes.
A lovely and loving portrait of one man's daughter.


----------



## EZO

Highlights from Danish TV show Dumt & Farligt aka Stupid & Dangerous



BTW, this was all shot with the remarkable Phantom Flex Camera 2570 fps @ 1080p.
Can shoot 5350 fps @ 720p and 10,750 fps @ 480p.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I would love to play with one of those cameras for a few weeks!


----------



## EZO

PhotonWrangler said:


> I would love to play with one of those cameras for a few weeks!



Me too!!

I wonder what it would cost to rent one?


----------



## chmsam

Looks like about $3,000 US per day.

To start with anyway.


----------



## EZO

Purchasing one costs between $50,000 and $150,000 depending on model and features, plus accessories. 

Add to cart? :ironic:


----------



## chmsam

As I said, that's to start with anyway.

Well, it looks like one or two North American rental companies also insist on a certified technician going along with the rental and of course that's extra.

Oh, you wanted a viewfinder, a magazine, and a tripod mount too? That'll be extra.


Looks like just the thing for the next family picnic shots. Be the "cool Dad on the block" -- "Hey! Watch Junior. See that milk come out of his nose in slo-mo...?"


----------



## PhotonWrangler

EZO said:


> Purchasing one costs between $50,000 and $150,000 depending on model and features, plus accessories.
> 
> Add to cart? :ironic:



Oh yeah, not to _my_ cart! :laughing:


----------



## EZO

I've been trying to decide what my favorite scene from the Dumt & Farligt video is. For the moment it's the exploding wine bottle in the microwave, just because of the trajectory of the door. 
The indoor fireworks, the exploding birthday cake and the burning flour are right up there too. Heck, they're all pretty cool! I guess it's the sheer batsh*t insanity of the whole thing.
It's like Mythbusters without the pesky science.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

When driving, watch out for missing manhole covers. This poor guy hits one and becomes a physics experiment.


----------



## EZO

PhotonWrangler said:


> When driving, watch out for missing manhole covers. This poor guy hits one and becomes a physics experiment.



So, I've been wondering what the deal is with all the Russian dashboard cam videos. It seems like there's a million of them and they're everywhere!
Maybe everybody has them because of experiences like the one in this video.


----------



## EZO

Some "candle power" demos from the always instructional and engaging Steve Spangler.





Almost posted these to the "fixed lighting forum".


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Speaking of candles, I was amazed to find out just how much is transpiring while one is burning. The relighting of the "smoke" is much more fun than is shown here, especially when you do it with your two young sons. Also, the amount of stored energy in a single candle would be incredible dangerous if you were able to ignite it (in gas form) at once. BIG . 

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Amazing musical prodigy. This kid is going places. :wow:


----------



## EZO

PhotonWrangler said:


> Amazing musical prodigy. This kid is going places. :wow:



Wow! Thanks for posting that enjoyable video PhotonWrangler. He's great. I love that he's not just some nerdy but gifted little kid; he's also got an engaging personality and sense of humor to go along with his talent.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

EZO said:


> Wow! Thanks for posting that enjoyable video PhotonWrangler. He's great. I love that he's not just some nerdy but gifted little kid; he's also got an engaging personality and sense of humor to go along with his talent.



I learned of him this morning when I saw him doing a live performance of a Billy Joel song on the Today show. I had to pick my jaw off of the floor!

They mentioned that he has been diagnosed with Autism Spectrum Disorder; somehow his disorder seems to be helping him in his performances with his incredible ability to focus on the music that he hears, translating it "from his ears to his brain to his fingertips" (his own words) rapidly and accurately. And it seems to have given him an ability to look past typical social inhibitions, allowing him to express himself in a uniquely pleasant and engaging way.

Rock on, little Ethan!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Popcorn popping in slow motion. The 400x stuff at the end is amazing.


----------



## EZO

PhotonWrangler said:


> Popcorn popping in slow motion. The 400x stuff at the end is amazing.



Cool! The Phantom Flex camera strikes again! I wonder how these two young guys can afford a 50-150 thousand dollar camera like that to goof around with in their backyard. I mean, the Dumt og Farligt guys have the budget of a popular national TV show. In any event, I enjoyed some of their other "slowmoguys" videos I watched as a result of your link even though they aren't quite as flat out crazed as those two other guys. (they come close a few times, though) 

I still really wanna' have a Phantom Flex to play with the more I see what these cameras can do.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Go to NC State University and learn how to break things for science. :huh:


----------



## EZO

There is an interesting video making the rounds that purports to be an unidentified "pulsating winged being" briefly caught on a security camera in Cilandak Town Square, South Jakarta Indonesia on September 11, 2011.
It is allegedly surveillance camera footage from an outdoor shopping mall and a group of "security guards" immediately comes running over to investigate the spot where the "creature" landed.
Usually, these kind of things turn out to be hoaxes or just an insect in front of the lens. That may likely be the case here as well but after watching it carefully several times and stopping the action, I am intrigued by the light reflecting off the floor, nearby objects and the far walls and when viewed frame by frame the "being" does have a certain "humanoid with wings" appearance. Anyway, see what you think.


----------



## EZO

Amazing Russian Gymnasts - Probably Not Human


----------



## PhotonWrangler

EZO said:


> There is an interesting video making the rounds that purports to be an unidentified "pulsating winged being" briefly caught on a security camera in Cilandak Town Square, South Jakarta Indonesia on September 11, 2011.
> It is allegedly surveillance camera footage from an outdoor shopping mall and a group of "security guards" immediately comes running over to investigate the spot where the "creature" landed.
> Usually, these kind of things turn out to be hoaxes or just an insect in front of the lens. That may likely be the case here as well but after watching it carefully several times and stopping the action, I am intrigued by the light reflecting off the floor, nearby objects and the far walls and when viewed frame by frame the "being" does have a certain "humanoid with wings" appearance. Anyway, see what you think.




Looks fake to me. The timing of the pulsations doesn't quite match the reflections in the surrounding windows and walls. It looks like a fairly well done fake, but a fake nonetheless.


----------



## EZO

PhotonWrangler said:


> Looks fake to me. The timing of the pulsations doesn't quite match the reflections in the surrounding windows and walls. It looks like a fairly well done fake, but a fake nonetheless.



Yeah, I totally agree, PhotonWrangler. I went to the trouble of downloading the video, doing some post processing and watching it in slow motion and stop frame. It does seem to be a hoax or perhaps a viral marketing video for an upcoming film or video game. You are exactly right about the reflections not quite matching the actions of the "being". It is actually pretty well done but the real giveaway is the flashed beam of light on the rear wall at exactly the 7 second mark which is totally out of sync with the actions of the "light being" and very obviously projected from the right side by someone out of the frame, off camera. This is visible even if you watch at normal speed but unmistakable in slow-mo.

Well, I guess I kind of enjoyed the whole thing anyway and it definitely fit that criteria for "Interesting Video Finds".


----------



## EZO

This timelapse video of the Northern Hemisphere is the highest resolution single-shot imagery ever taken of the Earth at 121 Megapixels (0.62 miles per pixel)
It was captured by Russia's first domestic geostationary meteorological satellite Elektro-L during its orbit 36,000 kilometers above the equator.
Unlike most NASA photos of the Earth from space, these images were snapped in a single shot. By contrast, NASA's photos are usually composites of several photographs.



This next one is one of the largest whole disk images of our planet, each image is 121 megapixels, and the resolution is 1 kilometer per pixel. The video is composed of still images taken every half hour in four different wavelengths of light, three visible, and one infrared that have been interpolated (smoothed) to create the video. The infrared light is reflected by forests and vegetation, which appear orange in these images.



Edit: _If you have the bandwidth try viewing these videos in 1080P or 720P full screen HD directly on YouTube._


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Amazing and humbling images, Ezo. Thanks.


----------



## EZO

PhotonWrangler said:


> Amazing and humbling images, Ezo. Thanks.



You are welcome! Yeah, I kind of had the same reaction.

I read that these videos are being compared to the famous "Blue Marble photo" taken on December 7, 1972, by the crew of the _Apollo 17_ spacecraft.
Somewhere I read that it is the most famous, most viewed photo in history.

1972 original 






2001-2002 NASA update


----------



## EZO

This video by photographer Patrick Colpron of a remarkable six-sail kite designed and flown by Steve Polansky was shot, edited and posted to YouTube with an iPhone4.
The soundtrack is _Lighthouse_ by Patrick Watson.
It is like an impromptu video poem.


----------



## iapyx

This one made me laugh so hard:


----------



## Johnbeck180

I've did my fair share of jumping off cliffs into water but nothing like this. I would buy this guy lunch too. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IY861UGa1Fo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Monocrom

iapyx said:


> This one made me laugh so hard: . . .



As far as pranks go, yeah; that was a good one.


----------



## EZO

Staring Out The Window - Fulton Lights


----------



## PhotonWrangler

That was cute and a little disturbing at the same time! :laughing:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

If you're a reporter who's been sent out to cover a sandstorm and you arrive too late for the storm, don't try to fake it.


----------



## iapyx

EZO said:


> Staring Out The Window - Fulton Lights
> 
> Video Link: http://vimeo.com/26315682



Very very nice. Now we want to ad this song to our ipod 

Here's another nice video. 
How to ask your girlfriend to marry you:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_v7QrIW0zY&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> If you're a reporter who's been sent out to cover a sandstorm and you arrive too late for the storm, don't try to fake it.



Had that been a female reporter, no one would have known she was faking it.


----------



## iapyx

Monocrom said:


> Had that been a female reporter, no one would have known she was faking it.



Hehe


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Solve a 4x4x4 Rubik's Cube. I've tried it. :fail: What it's made with. LEGO's and a computer. oo: 

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Cube solver? . . . Where's the fun in that though?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_Designing, building, then watching it work was probably fun. That's why I posted the video, I think it's pretty cool & interesting that they built it using LEGO'S. 

~ Chance_


----------



## Monocrom

I'll admit, it's an interesting piece of engineering.


----------



## Lite_me

Scary amusement park ride in Russia.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

What's more fun than free beer from an iPad? 

~ Chance


----------



## EZO




----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> What's more fun than free beer from an iPad?
> 
> ~ Chance



Finally, a useful purpose for having an iPad.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

EZO said:


>




That is too funny! :laughing:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_Hi Monocrom, 

Not an iFan I take it. I really enjoy mine (iPad 2) especially since I bought that__ beer app. The only problem is now I have to keep it in the refrigerator. _
_
~ Chance_:drunk:


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _Hi Monocrom,
> 
> Not an iFan I take it. I really enjoy mine (iPad 2) especially since I bought that__ beer app. The only problem is now I have to keep it in the refrigerator. _
> _
> ~ Chance_:drunk:



My best friend and his wife both have one. I consider the iPad to be mainly a very expensive toy that can do many things a notebook can do. But clearly geared for fun. If I had the extra funds, and currently wasn't into watches along with lights, I'd honestly buy one.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I purchased a refurbished iPad 2 from the Apple website for $349. It came with a new back and a one year warranty. If I was to describe it with one word, it would be fun. 

~ €hance


----------



## EZO

Monocrom said:


> I consider the iPad to be mainly a very expensive toy that can do many things a notebook can do. But clearly geared for fun.



Monocrom, I want to be careful not to derail this thread any further, but beyond being a wonderful toy you should consider that the iPad has been making enormous inroads into business and enterprise. In addition, it is becoming widely adopted in the medical profession, particularly in hospitals as a portable reference source, a record keeping, database and communications tool (including Facetime conferences) and as a way to share information and images such as X-rays and MRIs directly with patients, even in their hospital beds. And tablets can be wiped down and disinfected pretty easily compared with laptops or netbooks having keyboards. The Veterans Affairs Department has begun equipping employees with iPads and the Airforce is considering the purchase of 18,000 iPads. Obviously, the dedicated apps make a huge difference here but the touch controlled tablet form itself has been transformative whether you are a doctor making the rounds, an on site construction foreman, or a manager walking the factory floor. The term "game changer" keeps coming up in articles I've read on this subject. The iPad is WAY more than just an expensive toy.

If people are interested in continuing discussion on this subject, perhaps a new thread is in order and we can go back to viewing videos.

Let's let this be the final post in this thread on that subject. - Empath


----------



## Johnbeck180

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trG-jQk7wXA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I laughed until I cried watching this. My former piano teacher met these guys, and yes he plays like this all the time.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner




----------



## nbp

Johnbeck180 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trG-jQk7wXA&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> I laughed until I cried watching this. My former piano teacher met these guys, and yes he plays like this all the time.



That totally seems like something Chris Farley woulda done on SNL. Awesomeness!


----------



## Johnbeck180

nbp said:


> That totally seems like something Chris Farley woulda done on SNL. Awesomeness!



I thought the exact same thing. Not the best drummer ever but definitely the most entertaining.


----------



## Norm




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Shaken not stirred!

~ €nance


----------



## don.gwapo

Pardon if this is re-post!

Oldies but still give me a . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qFJXUkdpM0

Some things are more important than the others! :green:.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Blue trunks motto: Kick me in the groin once, shame on you. Kick me in the groin twice, not going to happen. 

~ €hance


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

What ever happened to the ... NOT below the belt ... RULE ???

If they kick me in groin ........ I GOUGE EYES !!!

~


----------



## TedTheLed

speaking of which...(apology if this has appeared before)

Check out this video on YouTube: (dont worry, NOT gorey!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTJlr6xVxKc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Lite_me

Another mystery of nature:*

**Murmuration**
*
No one knows why they do it. Yet each fall, thousands of starlings dance in the twilight above England and Scotland.The birds gather in shape-shifting flocks called murmurations, having migrated in the millions from Russia and Scandinavia to escape winter’s frigid bite. Scientists aren’t sure _how_ they do it, either. The starlings' murmurations are manifestations of swarm intelligence, which in different contexts is practiced by schools of fish, swarms of bees and colonies of ants.




More info:
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/11/starling-flock/
​


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

TedTheLed said:


> speaking of which...(apology if this has appeared before)
> 
> Check out this video on YouTube: (dont worry, NOT gorey!)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTJlr6xVxKc&feature=youtube_gdata_player



_Another video I can watch again and again and it's still funny. Why is it people just stand there and wait for the foot being delivered by a spinning back kick? 



Lite me, 

That was truly awesome! 


_


----------



## Johnbeck180

This is one of the few movies I cried watching. A catch with dad, it's hard to put into words how great that is. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_wnD6jxREU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Norm




----------



## Monocrom

I feel silly for just using the combination can / bottle-opener tool on my SAK Compact.

If you can use a slice of Pizza to open a bottle, I wouldn't eat it! LOL

*EDIT:*

Wait a minute, they didn't use the puppy to open up that bottle. They used a pink bottle cap opener in that one scene.


----------



## chmsam

I was working the rally where the FY Racing Team filmed this in car video.

Why am I posting this one? Well, on the stage (that's what a segment of the rally is called) that I was working later in the day this was taken, they crashed. 

(** Some of the comments on their Facebook page are at the very least "R-rated" so be warned if you click on those **) About 2/3's of the way down the FY Racing Facebook page on the right you can see what their car looked like after it was towed out of the stage. Take a look at the two pictures of the car -- they were lucky to say the least.

Both the driver and the co-driver were taken to the local hospital to be checked out and were released after treatment. The driver had a nasty concussion and the co-driver had only minor cuts and bruises. Both were out of the car when emergency crews arrived on scene.

Some race and rally drivers complain about the cost and labor that building a car takes. Now you know why the cars are so tough.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Cat-copter (scroll down for video). :duh2:


----------



## TedTheLed

ha. ha.


----------



## EZO

Remarkable footage of Venus transiting the Sun - from the NASA's Goddard Space Flight Center



This event lasted approximately 6 hours and happens in pairs eight years apart, which are separated from each other by 105 or 121 years. 
The last transit was in 2004 and the next will not happen until 2117.
The videos and images displayed here are constructed from several wavelengths of extreme ultraviolet light and a portion of the visible spectrum.
The red colored sun is the 304 angstrom ultraviolet, the golden colored sun is 171 angstrom, the magenta sun is 1700 angstrom, and the orange sun is filtered visible light.

The footage was captured by NASA's Solar Dynamics Observatory 
Launched on Feb. 11, 2010, the Solar Dynamics Observatory, or SDO, is the most advanced spacecraft ever designed to study the sun. During its five-year mission,
it will examine the sun's atmosphere, magnetic field and also provide a better understanding of the role the sun plays in Earth's atmospheric chemistry and climate. 
SDO provides images with resolution 8 times better than high-definition television and returns more than a terabyte of data each day.


----------



## TedTheLed

who am I. who are we who can see into the universe so well and divine into the particle waves of time, and still not understand ?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

PBS auto-tunes Mr. Rogers in a nice tribute.


----------



## Johnbeck180

Some cool videos I stumbled upon today on YouTube. In the first one, I never even thought the eye would do this. In the last two i think it's a scanning electron microscope used. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fmg9ZOHESgQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNvdrpEmS48&feature=youtube_gdata_player
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4RgBZlKlJI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## StrikerDown

*Can't believe...*

I posted this for the first clip, in the machine shop, but the rest are entertaining too!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsamwOs2slI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## wquiles

*Re: Can't believe...*

Yup, sad and funny at the same time ...


----------



## Joseph Milton

Most of these clips have been shown on Tosh.0 on Comedy Central. It's still funny to watch them without commentary. Just like the ******* movies, but no one is getting paid to be that dumb!


----------



## StrikerDown

I just wouldn't have believed someone could get their foot wrapped up in the chuck of a lathe! :shakehead


----------



## Monocrom

Joseph Milton said:


> Most of these clips have been shown on Tosh.0 on Comedy Central. It's still funny to watch them without commentary. Just like the ******* movies, but no one is getting paid to be that dumb!



Stupidity at that level is a lifestyle, instead of simply a decision. The ******* crew knows what they do is truly stupid and even at times dangerous. But those other folks . . . They literally don't know any better.


----------



## AZPops

Oh an you need the flashlight, so you can see, then you be happy!


----------



## EZO

*Trust Me, I'm an Engineer!*


----------



## EZO

Here's some footage of a July 4th carrot party over at PhotonWrangler's place.


----------



## orbital

^

laughed out loud :laughing:


----------



## Bigpal

100 Riffs (A Brief History of Rock N' Roll) - This guy chronologically runs through 100 riffs on an electric guitar in 1 take.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Lol, I thought I saw you lurking with a video camera! Ain't no party like a prairie dog party. :laughing:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

San Diego's fireworks show experiences a technical glitch, causing the entire show to fire at once.

And some great shots of what it looked like before it all blew up.


----------



## Bigpal

[h=1]Janken (rock-paper-scissors) Robot with 100% winning rate[/h]


----------



## nbp

Bigpal said:


> 100 Riffs (A Brief History of Rock N' Roll) - This guy chronologically runs through 100 riffs on an electric guitar in 1 take.
> 
> YouTube Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiC__IjCa2s



Pure awesomeness!! Man, I love rock 'n roll. :rock: 

Thanks for posting that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bigpal

I don't know what it is or says, but listen to that crowd!
Did Selfbuilt do a live review? :laughing:



(it's Egypt improving)


----------



## AZPops

*Re: Do you at times feel as though you’re the “Thread Killer”?*

I was just think'in, which btw I was advised NOT to do too often, or risk hurting myself. When I see guys fight'in on the internet, it reminds me of a Cat fight'in a Hair Dryer!


----------



## TooManyGizmos

*Re: Do you at times feel as though you’re the “Thread Killer”?*

~

Now THAT was very FUNNY !

Where is the video of the FIGHT during the BATH ?

~


----------



## PhotonWrangler

That was funny! He was swatting every which way to try to catch the air stream. :laughing:


----------



## Bigpal

*Clam Eating Salt on a Table

*


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_Mr. Clam says ~ "Somebody hook a brother up with a beer." 

~ Chance_


----------



## Empath

The clam isn't eating the salt. The clam is making some feeble attempts at survival and is being assaulted with salt, resulting in a more torturous death.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_.....Don't clams live in saltwater?_ :thinking: 
_
~ Chance_


----------



## PhotonWrangler

That clam looks like CGI to me. Maybe it's just compression artifacts, but the edges of the shell seem to morph in ways that a hard shell can't. :thinking:

Beagle vs lemon. I think the lemon won.


----------



## Lite_me

PhotonWrangler said:


> That clam looks like CGI to me. Maybe it's just compression artifacts, but the edges of the shell seem to morph in ways that a hard shell can't. :thinking:


Yup! Good catch.


----------



## Monocrom

If that clam is real, then I'm the Queen of England.


----------



## Bigpal

The title's misleading because it's not eating, it's his foot. Not real sure if it's hurting him or not. Maybe Empath's right - surely not the ideal environment for a clam.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_The ideal environment for a clam.....is to be surrounded by chowder. 

~ Chance_


----------



## Monocrom

Bigpal said:


> The title's misleading because it's not eating, it's his foot. Not real sure if it's hurting him or not. Maybe Empath's right - surely not the ideal environment for a clam.



Take a closer look at the clam's "lips" when that foot is pulled back. It just doesn't look right.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Monocrom said:


> Take a closer look at the clam's "lips" when that foot is pulled back. It just doesn't look right.



Yep, that's why I think it's CGI. This looks like a viral marketing gimmick to me.


----------



## nbp

Google fixes all. Here's an article on the clam: Here. And a good one here. 

It's trying to dig a hole with it's foot, there happens to be salt on the table around it that sticks to it. Clams don't have tongues.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Kitten (bap!) teaches rottweiler (bap!) who's in charge (bap! bap!) :huh:


----------



## adyscarborough

*Just tought the dog this....*


she is so clever


----------



## Launch Mini

*Re: Just tought the dog this....*

Great Trick, love it.


----------



## cvp

*Re: Just tought the dog this....*

very funny, i've always loved that one. I've tried the ole' bone on the nose trick with no avail


----------



## Bigpal

*Crash in Collins, Mississippi*

What in the world is this person thinking?


----------



## Bigpal

*Rubber bands vs. watermelon*

Want a fun way to cut your watermelon? Here ya go.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Crash in Collins, Mississippi*



Bigpal said:


> What in the world is this person thinking?



No cops chasing the vehicle. So most likely a case of an elderly person suffering from Dementia or Alzheimer's.


----------



## Empath

*Re: Crash in Collins, Mississippi*

If it was dementia or Alzheimer's, at 58, it was an early onset. More likely, the craziness came from a bottle, syringe, pill or a toke.

Fortunately, everyone survived.

http://www2.wjtv.com/news/2012/jul/19/driver-collins-crashes-after-going-wrong-way-ar-4164988/

http://www.sunherald.com/2012/07/19/4073018/waveland-woman-child-survive-crash.html


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Crash in Collins, Mississippi*



Empath said:


> If it was dementia or Alzheimer's, at 58, it was an early onset . . .



True. Not very common. But does happen. Still, at that age, definitely most likely to be an external cause introduced into the body.


----------



## Bigpal

*Re: Crash in Collins, Mississippi*

From the article:
"...It was devastating to see it. It was terrifying," she said. "We were able to walk away from it with just minor bruises and cuts..."

That is amazing. That crash looked so brutal. Her reaction to prevent a direct hit, along with all 6 airbags doing their job, she saved herself and daughter. Imagine if that had been a compact car.​


----------



## Bigpal

*Re: Crash in Collins, Mississippi*

Just pasting the description because I'm pretty ignorant on this topic. I thought this was pretty  (or hot, I guess). 

Sun Sends Out Moderate Solar Flare

The sun emitted a moderate solar flare on July 19, 2012, beginning at 1:13 AM EDT and peaking at 1:58 AM. Solar flares are gigantic bursts of radiation that cannot pass through Earth's atmosphere to harm humans on the ground, however, when strong enough, they can disrupt the atmosphere and degrade GPS and communications signals. 

The flare is classified as an M7.7 flare. This means it is weaker than the largest flares, which are classified as X-class. M-class flares can cause brief radio communications blackouts at the poles.

Increased numbers of flares are currently quite common, since the sun's standard 11-year activity cycle is ramping up toward solar maximum, which is expected in 2013. It is quite normal for there to be many flares a day during the sun's peak activity. 

Updates will be provided as they are available on the flare and whether there was an associated Earth-directed coronal mass ejection (CME), another solar phenomenon that can send solar particles into space and affect electronic systems in satellites and on Earth. 



This may be a dumb question. Are we looking at the actual sun somehow? Is that a render or something? I've never seen any type of images or visuals of the sun.


----------



## Bigpal

*Re: Crash in Collins, Mississippi*

First court appearance of the biggest coward in America a strange one.


----------



## EZO

Views from the ISS at night in 1080 HD (watch in full screen if you have the bandwidth)


----------



## PhotonWrangler

It still amazes me that I can sit in a chair and see such an amazing scene of the earth from space. Thanks Ezo.


----------



## EZO

PhotonWrangler said:


> It still amazes me that I can sit in a chair and see such an amazing scene of the earth from space. Thanks Ezo.



I know what you mean. Ever since I was a kid watching the first space launches on a B&W TV, to the Voyager missions, the Hubble telescope, the Cassini spacecraft and many others, I've been amazed at what we get to witness and it just seems to keep getting better and more amazing, especially now that we have the internet. Then again, I've grown up in the "Space Age". A year ago, an uncle of mine passed away at the age of 100. When I think of how much some of this blows my mind, imagine what this felt like for him, a man born in a small rural town in Czechoslovakia in 1910, the year of the first experimental radio broadcast. He was a man who embraced technology and he loved his cell phone, fax machine, DVD player, email account and internet connection almost until the day he died. Shortly before that day, he told me that one of the things that amazed him the most was the idea that we could have remote control robots driving around on Mars testing rocks and soil and sending back such astonishing images.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_+1 Thanks EZO for the amazing video. :thumbsup: 

I still remember, almost as it was yesterday. April 20th 1972, I stayed home, "sick" from school. Having just turned 15 the world was an amazing place. I was watching the Apollo 16 astronauts working on the moon! I remember yelling at the TV for Commander John W. Young to "WATCH-OUT!" as he tripped on the cable for the heat flow experiment and tore it. I couldn't help thinking, what a terrible thing to happen, traveling all that way then breaking the equipment by tripping over it. 

~ Chance_


----------



## JemR

+1 from me also EZO. 

Yes, in a life time things have changed. Sir Patrick Moore is a famous astronomer in the UK. He is aged 89. His TV program “The Sky at Night” has been on television here for over 50 years. You may have heard of him. He is one of a only very few people alive to have met and known Orville Wright, Yuri Gagarin, Alexei Leonov and Neil Armstrong. The first men. And Albert Einstein, Edwin Hubble, Buzz Aldrin, Wernher von Braun ....


----------



## Bigpal

All right, we know this is a CPF member. Identify yourself!


----------



## Monocrom

That's ah . . . kinda creepy.

Not the dude. The glow in the dark underwear.


----------



## TooManyGizmos

~

I LIKE IT .......... I WANT SOME !

~

LED slippers , glowing underwear and a Head-lamp .....

WHAT A TURN-ON .

~


----------



## Bigpal

I think it's supposed to make it easier to change a diaper in the dark.


----------



## Monocrom

Bigpal said:


> I think it's supposed to make it easier to change a diaper in the dark.



Two words: Night Light.


----------



## Bigpal

His coach caught him cutting in line while boarding a Southwest flight...


----------



## egrep

Bigpal said:


> His coach caught him cutting in line while boarding a Southwest flight...



While it's humorous and cute, it's clear he Just Doesn't Get It. Neither do his parents.

It's sad. This is how people are and are raising their kids. I hope his coach has a more serious talk with him and maybe has him sit out some of the game.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Humiliation and shame, two great teachers. :thumbsup: I think he started to get-it about two thirds through his apology.

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

_When's the last time you were this excited about anything? 

~ Chance_


----------



## Monocrom

egrep said:


> While it's humorous and cute, it's clear he Just Doesn't Get It. Neither do his parents.
> 
> It's sad. This is how people are and are raising their kids. I hope his coach has a more serious talk with him and maybe has him sit out some of the game.



One of the basic reasons why Society is going down the crapper. You need a license to braid hair, but any two idiots of opposite gender can get together and have a kid. Since kids are blank slates, it's up to parents to pass down proper values. But if the parents are idiots or low-lives, that's not going to happen because they lack values to pass down. And then the cycle just repeats itself. That coach did as much as was possible. But the kid obviously suffered from poor breeding. (Passing along of values by parents to their children.)


----------



## egrep

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> _When's the last time you were this excited about anything?
> 
> ~ Chance_



I totally love this guy!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom, 

I was with you right up to the last sentence. You're forgetting about freewill, and that most all teenagers have an abundance of it. 

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Monocrom,
> 
> I was with you right up to the last sentence. You're forgetting about freewill, and that most all teenagers have an abundance of it.
> 
> ~ Chance



A kid with good parents can sometimes make poor choices. No denying that. But good parents can give a kid the tools to make good choices. If he doesn't have those tools while growing up, makes things a helluva lot harder.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Agreed. Have you read anything from the people at Love and Logic. They teach the best way for children to learn is by allowing them to suffering the logical consequences of their actions, while of course keeping them safe from anything harmful. Far too often, overprotective parents prevent their children from learning valuable lessons by shielding them from the natural consequences. A great recipe for raising spoiled brats.

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Never actually heard of Love and Logic. But would appreciate a detailed PM about them. Sounds interesting.


----------



## StarHalo

Serious next-level animation, trailer for the animated short "Paths of Hate":


----------



## AZPops

*Re: Do you at times feel as though you’re the “Thread Killer”?*

This is a "Oh Shite, this is Gonna Hurt" moment!







You think?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Apparently dogs like to play the banjo. Who knew?


----------



## AZPops

*Re: Do you at times feel as though you’re the “Thread Killer”?*

OK, now that Chanc,.... I mean Santino let the cat out of the bag! ........Let's do it *BIG*, let's do it *GANGNAM Styyyyyyyle*! Yeah!!!!!!


----------



## AZPops

*Re: Do you at times feel as though you’re the “Thread Killer”?*

But seriously, there’s not many things as graceful as the Hula …. Dancing to the Brothers Cazimero!




　
And Israel “IZ” kamakawiwo’ole, ..... “Somewhere Over the Rainbow” …. 




　
And here’s a song by Keola and Kapono Beamer, to make the local folks living in the mainland think a little bit more about home …






ALOHA!


----------



## AZPops

*Re: Do you at times feel as though you’re the “Thread Killer”?*

But I think most folks in the mainland relate Hawaii to these two songs! Well, it's actually only one, cause only one got words!

For the Older Folks!




For the ones still in diapah's! ............................Ok, ok, keep ur underpants on! Pops' is just kidding!





And the one with words! 






Ok, Ur turn Chance! We's getting close!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Do you at times feel as though you’re the “Thread Killer”?*

AZGodfather......(bows head to show respect).....I fear you're spending too much time on YouTube.

~ €hance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

MAKE MINE FREEDOM 1948


----------



## AZPops

*Re: Do you at times feel as though you’re the “Thread Killer”?*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> AZGodfather......(bows head to show respect).....I fear you're spending too much time on YouTube.
> 
> ~ €hance




But watch this ....


----------



## Lite_me

Now here's something you won't see every day. 30 dolphins saved by beachgoers. This is said to be in Brazil.


----------



## bstrickler

*30 year old Russian fakes own death before proposing to girlfriend  (He's wacko)*

http://www.businessinsider.com/russ...s-death-before-proposing-to-girlfriend-2012-9
http://lifenews.ru/news/99518

30 year old Russian dude fakes his own death with some professional help, scaring the hell out of his poor girlfriend, before proposing to her. I think he's a bit of a control freak, after watching how he grabs her in the video. 

Definitely an original idea, though!


----------



## Bigpal

*Cool motion optical illusions*


----------



## Norm

Our Story In 2 Minutes


----------



## Norm

2012 Yeosu EXPO HYUNDAI MOTOR GROUP - Hyper-Matrix


----------



## Norm

Assassin's Creed Meets Parkour in Real Life


----------



## Norm

Magic Carpet - Daniel Wurtzel


----------



## PhotonWrangler

What a spinning CT scanner looks like with the cover removed.


----------



## ElectronGuru

Disgusted by NBC's Olympic coverage (and efforts to prevent our circumventing their coverage), I've been piecing together proper footage from the BBC (if there's any way to make a USBC, we should). Watching my way through it, I've been discovering a variety of events that barely made it (if at all) onto US screens. Today it was *Omnium Elimination*, one of the events of track cycling. 

Most non challenge sporting events are based on a predator model. The first person to XYZ gets the kill and is rewarded with the top prize. The fastest, longest, strongest, most accurate, what-have-you. Omnium Elimination turns this model on its head, by instead using a prey model: 

A lap passes and the last person across the line is eliminated. Two laps later, the last person across the line is eliminated. Two laps later, the last person across the line is eliminated. And on it goes. The effect on the group looks very much like a flock of birds chased by a hawk or a school of fish chased by tuna, or heard of gazelle chased by lions. The slowest gets eaten.

Jump in at *4:30* for the start of the race:

​


----------



## Monocrom

It's blocked! :shakehead


----------



## buds224

The embedded video was blocked but I clicked on the "Watch on YouTube" link and it worked fine for me.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner




----------



## Norm




----------



## Monocrom

I want one!!!


----------



## Norm




----------



## PhotonWrangler

Wow, that was cool!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Dog enjoys the trampoline


----------



## Norm




----------



## AZPops

*Re: Do you at times feel as though you’re the “Thread Killer”?*



Toohotruk said:


> I told it to the GF...she wasn't amused for some reason... :thinking:




Awh heck sorry man...:shrug: ..., may be this will cheer you up?







This Gangnam Style is going to be one of them stuck in your head type songs! ... :tinfoil:


----------



## TooManyGizmos

*Re: Do you at times feel as though you’re the “Thread Killer”?*

~

THIS unfortunately ... has stuck in My head .

 .

~


----------



## Norm




----------



## Monocrom

Thanks Norm.

That was very enjoyable, and smile-inducing.


----------



## Norm




----------



## Norm




----------



## Monocrom

That was funny as Hell!

Anyone insane enough to wait on line for over a week, just to get the latest iphone right as it is being made available to the public, deserves to be messed with . . . Well, at least a little bit. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Yippee ki yay............

 

C. G.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

A piano being used as a harp, guitar, violin, drum set and a piano all at the same time.


----------



## Norm




----------



## Norm




----------



## Norm




----------



## Norm

Erasing the Streets of San Francisco 


Empty America director, Ross Ching, explains how he erases all the streets of San Francisco using Photoshop, After Effects, and Premiere.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Seeing, is no longer believing.

C.G.


----------



## Norm

Iphone 5


----------



## PhotonWrangler

This is more about the audio than video but it's still amazing. Beluga whale spontaneously mimics human speech. oo:


----------



## Norm

Undefeated - The Toughest Bridge in the World


----------



## Monocrom

Ah, the famous (or infamous) bridge and the idiot drivers who don't know the height of their vehicles.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I've heard that bridge referred to as the can opener.

I understand that it's prohibitively expensive to raise the bridge. Why not just lower the road? Dig it out for a hundred feet on either side of the bridge. :duh2:


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> I've heard that bridge referred to as the can opener.
> 
> I understand that it's prohibitively expensive to raise the bridge. Why not just lower the road? Dig it out for a hundred feet on either side of the bridge. :duh2:



Why spend local tax-payer dollars (likely very limited dollars) to save a bunch of dumb-asses from their own stupidity?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The tax money spent on lowering the road would also benifet other motorists in the immediate proximity of the exploding vehicle. 

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The tax money spent on lowering the road would also benifet other motorists in the immediate proximity of the exploding vehicle.
> 
> ~ Chance



I'm sure the locals by now are used to steering clear if they see a tall truck heading towards the bridge. Plus, that bridge is now famous! I doubt the locals even want to give up their 11' 8."


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

So you think locals are the only people using that road?! What about trains above? Regardless, watch the video again. Within ten seconds there are two cars and their occupants in peril. 

I certanly hope the locals don't consider the 11' 8" as entertainment.

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> So you think locals are the only people using that road?! What about trains above? Regardless, watch the video again. Within ten seconds there are two cars and their occupants in peril.
> 
> I certainly hope the locals don't consider the 11' 8" as entertainment.
> 
> ~ Chance



That's what lawyers are for. If an idiot driver causes injuries to others because he's too stupid to calculate the height of his vehicle, he gets sued. Don't blame the bridge.


----------



## Norm

Back on topic Guys - Norm


----------



## StarHalo

Watch for exploding snow


----------



## Monocrom

Just a giant cloud of White. :duck:


----------



## EZO

In Africa the re-use of discarded materials is not just an ideology but a necessary part of daily life. Like this excellent example of Elijah who is a skilled craftsman in Mongu, Zambia. He transforms aluminium panels of old Landrovers into reliable and affordable saucepans for the local market.


----------



## Norm

Sent to a friend who is a Landrover fan, great video.

Norm


----------



## EZO

Norm said:


> Sent to a friend who is a Landrover fan, great video.
> 
> Norm



Elijah's craftsmanship and the quality he achieves is quite remarkable......and inspiring!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

EZO said:


> Elijah's craftsmanship and the quality he achieves is quite remarkable......and inspiring!



I agree! Hmm, he could use some of that aluminum to build flashlights. :thinking:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Origanaly posted in the, Do you at times feel as though you're the "Thread Killer"...where it made sense.

~ C.G.

Chauncey Gardiner please don't randomly change the thread title - Norm

I wasn't me! It...it...amh, it was mvyrmnd! Yeah, that's right, it was mvyrmnd. He did it!


----------



## mvyrmnd

Chauncey Gardiner said:


>




That was a good laugh!


----------



## EZO

iPod Touch Megadeth Holy Wars guitar shred


----------



## Norm

Having worked for Commodore over the Vic-20 C-64 and Amiga period I just had to post this.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Norm said:


> Having worked for Commodore over the Vic-20 C-64 and Amiga period I just had to post this.




Thanks Norm! As a past president of a very active Amiga users group this brought a smile to my face.


----------



## StarHalo

Port workers unload a 200 ton locomotive from a boat ..and a cable snaps:


----------



## Wrend

These people are talented, and crazy:


----------



## sinnet3000

*Halo 4 Glyph over London (Amazing lights!)*

I normally just read this forum but I am pretty sure everyone on this forum will love this video:


----------



## Wrend

This one is pretty cool too. Made from a compilation of shots/shoots.


----------



## Norm

Wrend said:


> This one is pretty cool too. Made from a compilation of shots/shoots.



Light In Slow Motion 


Norm


----------



## Wrend

Thanks. I didn't realize there was a thread dedicated to it. I'll be discussing it over there.


----------



## Norm

Tractor racing volvo terror


----------



## Norm

Extreme downhill trail Descenso del Condor in La Paz Bolivia


----------



## Norm

Skittles Sorting Machine 2


----------



## Lite_me

Two yr old dancing the jive.


----------



## EZO

This is footage shot from what has been described (via translation) as an apparent wedding celebration, of inbound Hamas missiles over the town of Beersheva being taken out by Israel's "Iron Dome" rocket defense system.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Anderson Cooper needs a fresh set of underwear... he almost got nailed. :duck:



Based on the speed of sound and the time elapsed between the flash and the bang, the explosion was about 1700' away from where he was standing.


----------



## Monocrom

Someone tell the poor guy that he's established himself already as a serious journalist. He doesn't have to be in the middle of the action. 

Either folks don't know or they don't care about his privileged background, nor his "Lifestyle." He's got nothing to prove.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Monocrom said:


> Someone tell the poor guy that he's established himself already as a serious journalist. He doesn't have to be in the middle of the action.



I couldn't agree more. You don't take such big chances with your A-list talent. Put him in a safer area and drop him into the action via chroma-key. You can do wonders with a blue screen.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

If you're playing Santa at a mall and you plan to make a dramatic entrance by rapelling from the ceiling, make sure your fake beard will clear the cable. :laughing:


----------



## Monocrom

I'd just walk in from outside and tell the kids my sleigh and reindeer are on the roof. 

Why take a risk on getting injured *and* traumatizing young children?


----------



## Norm

Worlds Fastest Piano Juggler Part - 2 The Son.


----------



## Monocrom

Norm, no offense, but that is the single creepiest thing I've seen in my Life! Literally! Especially when the guy wearing the Uber creepy mask starts moving towards the audience. I get it, he's wearing a mask on his head at an angle and is actually looking down at the keyboard with his real eyes. But I'm going to have nightmares tonight.


----------



## Norm

Monocrom said:


> yes. But I'm going to have nightmares tonight.



 not one bum note, worth watching though.

Norm


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> I'm going to have nightmares tonight.



Nightmares about the creepy juggler coming for you, or Santa being stuck up in the air and not being able to bring you toys and candy? :nana: 

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Nightmares about the creepy juggler coming for you . . .
> 
> ~ Chance



Yeah, that one. I can afford my own candy.


----------



## Norm

F-35 High Angle of Attack Testing


----------



## Lucciola

I hesitated to post the following video because it is basically nothing else but an advert. However so are the "dream lines" and "extreme downhill" videos above. I wanted to show you the following clip because I think it contains spectacular scenes which are very well cut and harmonize very well with the music. I like especially the MTB-scene at 1:25 and the ski-jump with parachute at 3:19. Make sure to watch it in HD.
If a Moderator should find it inappropriate please do not hesitate to remove my post.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

GoPro Bringing awesome to couch potatoes via their computer screens the world over. :twothumbs 

Lucciola, 

Put your fears to rest, that video is most interesting. 

~ Chance


----------



## Norm

Disney’s Animatronics Now Play Catch


----------



## Monocrom

_"Hey dad, will you play catch with me?"

_"Daddy's busy son, play with the robot."

(So sad. )


----------



## Fusion_m8

*If you don't EDC, perhaps after watching this video you will!*

Throughout the years, I have been surprised by my friends playing a prank when they turned off the power mains, been trapped in an elevator a few times during power outages and stuck inside the maintenance toolroom when heavy winds took out the power lines. Thats why I always EDC, even during the day, because you never know when you're inside a building and the power goes out either by accident or on purpose! 

The prank was played in Brazil, I'm surprised that no one was packin' a piece, it would have turned deadly for the pranksters.

http://www.news.com.au/entertainment/television/candid-camera-pranks-dont-get-better-than-this/story-e6frfmyi-1226525148122


----------



## TEEJ

*Re: If you don't EDC, perhaps after watching this video you will!*

LOL - Why shoot a ghost?


----------



## wedlpine

*Re: If you don't EDC, perhaps after watching this video you will!*

That was absolutely hilarious!


----------



## passive101

*Re: If you don't EDC, perhaps after watching this video you will!*

Probably staged, but I agree with carrying a light


----------



## reppans

*If you don't EDC, perhaps after watching this video you will!*

I vote staged too.... even if something like that doesn't fall foul of the law, or legal liabilities, in Brazil, a stunt like that could initiate one serious life-threatening situation, for either party in the elevator, and without a gun. 

Reminds me of the movie "Devil" - flashlights (cellphone screens) didn't help them though.


----------



## glockboy

*Re: If you don't EDC, perhaps after watching this video you will!*


----------



## Norm

New World Record - The Longest 3D Domino Structure Ever - 18,800 Dominoes


----------



## Norm

LEGO Great Ball Contraption (GBC) Layout 2012.9


----------



## buds224

I like to imagine how WE FLASHAHOLICS would spoil their fun.


----------



## Norm

I Found the youtube of the above video.

Extremely Scary Ghost Elevator Prank in Brazil


----------



## buds224

Thanks Norm! With my PD32 EDC, they would never have been able to pull that off on me. :devil:


----------



## Monocrom

I'd have my Milky modded SF L1 out in an instant . . . seeing her crawling out of the hidden door. Ghosts don't use doors. LOL !


----------



## cruzer

*Re: If you don't EDC, perhaps after watching this video you will!*

even with a light i would have been spooked. what the heck is this kid doing, where did she come from and why are u so close lol


----------



## Brasso

*Re: If you don't EDC, perhaps after watching this video you will!*

If that was me, that kid would stand a very good chance of severe injury. In situations like that my fight or flight reaction is almost always fight. I can't imagine that considering the liabilities, that this could be legal.


----------



## naiter

im surprised no one punched the kid out of fear!

even if i'm in my pajamas checking the mail, i'll take one pocket knife and one flashlight. don't know why. like a comfort blanket.


----------



## AZPops

deleted post, beat me to it!

Anonymous


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Hey! [email protected]@K what I can do. ~{;o)*



Brasso said:


> If that was me, that kid would stand a very good chance of severe injury. In situations like that my fight or flight reaction is almost always fight. I can't imagine that considering the liabilities, that this could be legal.




Brasso = Ghost Buster. :thumbsup:

~ C.G.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: If you don't EDC, perhaps after watching this video you will!*



Brasso said:


> If that was me, that kid would stand a very good chance of severe injury. In situations like that my fight or flight reaction is almost always fight. I can't imagine that considering the liabilities, that this could be legal.



In America, yes. But in other nations, folks are much less socially willing to use the court system for a big pay-off. (Much, much less sue-happy.)


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: If you don't EDC, perhaps after watching this video you will!*

Nice kitty (scroll down for heart stopping video)


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: If you don't EDC, perhaps after watching this video you will!*



PhotonWrangler said:


> Nice kitty (scroll down for heart stopping video)



Do you know why cats play with mice? They do so when they have no other way to amuse themselves. They bat the mouse back and forth. Gently swat at it in a very half-hearted way. Chase it a bit and catch it again. Toss it between their paws . . . But they don't kill the mouse. Well, not right away or even soon. Why? They know that as soon as they do, they won't have anything to play with anymore.

That guy can think that Tiger is his best friend. The tiger thinks of him as a large mouse.


----------



## StarHalo

*Re: If you don't EDC, perhaps after watching this video you will!*

One of the local zoos celebrated Thanksgiving by giving the various animals pumpkins to eat, so people could see the elephants and hippos crush them in their jaws, the monkeys toy with them, etc. But the lions got a special treat - a live turkey.

Probably can't post a video of that, but picture a car hitting a pillow..


----------



## Norm

*Re: If you don't EDC, perhaps after watching this video you will!*

*Amazing Anamorphic Illusions! 
*


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: If you don't EDC, perhaps after watching this video you will!*

Yeah . . . That roll of blue tape looked odd. Got fooled by the rest though.


----------



## PackersNation

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mRadA7074wk
It was a valiant attempt.


----------



## StarHalo

On the topic of keeping light:

The greatest classical song in the world can be integrated into any other classical song:


----------



## Norm

*Isaac Newton vs. Rube Goldberg *


----------



## EZO

Prime Minister Julia Gillard of Australia confirms the end of the world!


----------



## Ragnar66

PhotonWrangler said:


> Reason number 637 why you should never wear baggy pants



Looks to me like some of those bottles broke when he landed on them. Shame.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

EZO said:


> Prime Minister Julia Gillard of Australia confirms the end of the world!




What the... Is this an Australian version of SNL or something?


----------



## EZO

PhotonWrangler said:


> What the... Is this an Australian version of SNL or something?



No, that is Julia Gillard, the actual Prime Minister of Australia. It is "possible" that might have her tongue firmly implanted in her cheek though. 

(P. S. - Don't let Norm see this.)


----------



## PhotonWrangler

EZO said:


> No, that is Julia Gillard, the actual Prime Minister of Australia. It is "possible" that might have her tongue firmly implanted in her cheek though.
> 
> (P. S. - Don't let Norm see this.)



Oh, ok. Phew! :laughing:


----------



## Norm

EZO said:


> No, that is Julia Gillard, the actual Prime Minister of Australia. It is "possible" that might have her tongue firmly implanted in her cheek though.
> 
> (P. S. - Don't let Norm see this.)



'I won't have to do Q&A again': PM spoofs end of the world


----------



## Monocrom

You all think the world's coming to an end in a few days? Well, I've got some bad news for you . . . No one is getting off that easy.


----------



## EZO

Norm said:


> 'I won't have to do Q&A again': PM spoofs end of the world



The press can say what it will about Julia Gillard. I'm a fan. Here she is in the Oval Office teaching Obama about Australian Football League rules, (a player must hold the ball in front of them and punch it with a clenched fist in order to conduct a legal pass to another player.) If we had more politicians like her here in the US, perhaps we wouldn't be headed over "the cliff".


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Wow, what a cool shot. Thanks Ezo.


----------



## EZO

You're welcome PW! It is a cool image. I hope it was OK to sneak it into this video thread.

P.S. I love your new Santa hat. I think from now on you should have a new hat for every holiday!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: If you don't EDC, perhaps after watching this video you will!*

A dog driving a car. Your dog wants Onstar


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: If you don't EDC, perhaps after watching this video you will!*



EZO said:


> P.S. I love your new Santa hat. I think from now on you should have a new hat for every holiday!



Hmm, I might just do that...


----------



## Norm

*Re: If you don't EDC, perhaps after watching this video you will!*

*Hovering Plane - Sick Science! #028 *


----------



## Norm

*Re: If you don't EDC, perhaps after watching this video you will!*

*William Spencer at the Berrics! *


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: If you don't EDC, perhaps after watching this video you will!*

What *do* the rich buy for each other this time of year? Here are 25 interesting gift ideas . . . 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKOMB2X0hQQ


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: If you don't EDC, perhaps after watching this video you will!*

Band debuts their new song on a record made out of ice. And it actually plays on a phonograph.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

This has to be the silliest possible use for a Go-Pro camera. Actually made me laugh out loud. :laughing:


----------



## DAN92

Enjoy!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner




----------



## Norm

Great Vid. CG.

Norm


----------



## DAN92

Ray Bethell, the best.


----------



## TedTheLed

They seem almost alive. But he should wear a shirt already.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thanks Norm. It's my new happy place. 

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Where we're going, we don't need roads.


----------



## Telematic

buds224 said:


> [video]link : https://www.facebook.com/v/106293529537500[/video]
> 
> I like to imagine how WE FLASHAHOLICS would spoil their fun.



Like it too... very strong & professional...


----------



## Norm

*The Guy with the Train in his Basement *


----------



## DAN92




----------



## Norm

*Guy Drifts Two BMWs Simultaneously *


----------



## Norm

Very cool Dan.

Norm


----------



## DAN92

Norm said:


> Very cool Dan.
> 
> Norm


, This is a great invention.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

[email protected]@Tching Ken's mad skills never gets old.

~Chance


----------



## Monocrom

A fascinating look at the Top 10 Abandoned places in the World, and why they are. 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhnt2JFUvjY


----------



## JB5

This is pretty cool
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tHOVVgGkpk&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Monocrom

_*School Bus converted into tiny home.*_

(Okay, I'd never choose to live in the manner that this young couple has chosen. But the vid. itself definitely qualifies as interesting.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ux8tjZnEfR0


----------



## Norm

*Biggest Chicken Egg in the World*


----------



## Norm

*A dramatic surprise on an ice-cold day *


----------



## Monocrom

Norm said:


> *A dramatic surprise on an ice-cold day *




Even before I glanced at the license plate on the van, I knew this was done in a foreign country. Could you image the sheer number of lawsuits if that was done here in America? Not to mention the kidnapping charges. LOL !

Bad-*** Elvis was great! (Could have done without the naked dudes though.)


----------



## Ishango

Monocrom said:


> Even before I glanced at the license plate on the van, I knew this was done in a foreign country. [...]
> 
> Bad-*** Elvis was great! (Could have done without the naked dudes though.)



What gave it away, the statement it happened in The Netherlands?  Seems like a well played commercial. Nice find!


----------



## Monocrom

Oops! I actually missed that part in the beginning. It was mainly the folks walking on the street, (just didn't have an American vibe to them) and once again the non-American style license plate on the van.


----------



## DAN92

héhé, TNT. 



_(All Alone in the Night - Time-lapse footage of the Earth as seen from the ISS)_


----------



## EZO

*Re: If you don't EDC, perhaps after watching this video you will!*

Speaking piano...in German with English captions.

It has been suggested that this could be the sound of the voice of the Tessier-Ashpool's terminal in William Gibson's novel Neuromancer.
(If you've read Neuromancer, you'll know what this means.)


----------



## Norm

*Re: If you don't EDC, perhaps after watching this video you will!*

*'Speed Painter' Takes Stage in 'Anderson's Viewers Got Talent' *


----------



## Norm

*Re: If you don't EDC, perhaps after watching this video you will!*

*3 Baton Rouge Table 2.5 metres*


----------



## Norm

*Re: If you don't EDC, perhaps after watching this video you will!*

*Panhandler Party *


----------



## Norm

*Re: If you don't EDC, perhaps after watching this video you will!*

*From Night to Day to Night Again *


----------



## DAN92

*Re: If you don't EDC, perhaps after watching this video you will!*



Norm said:


> *From Night to Day to Night Again *
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=YQD320c_q7Q


This video is good too, thanks norm.


----------



## Norm

*Re: If you don't EDC, perhaps after watching this video you will!*

*Hannes Coetzee - Teaspoon Guitar - "De Kip, de Haan en de Boer"*


----------



## Norm

*Re: If you don't EDC, perhaps after watching this video you will!*

*Best New Orleans street musician I've seen *


----------



## Norm

*Re: If you don't EDC, perhaps after watching this video you will!*

*Most amazing human statue ever! *


----------



## Norm

*Re: If you don't EDC, perhaps after watching this video you will!*

*Tom Ward - Australia's Got Talent Audition 2011 *


----------



## Norm

*Re: If you don't EDC, perhaps after watching this video you will!*

*the worlds funniest magic show My Favourite  CLASSIC *


----------



## Norm

*Re: If you don't EDC, perhaps after watching this video you will!*

*F18 Carrier Ops *


----------



## EZO

Another cute internet cat video?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Ninho takes his wife for a ride at Nordschleif. 

~ Chance

[video]http://r5---sn-nx57yn7d.c.youtube.com/videoplayback?fexp=906356%2C911305%2C916625%2C9167 10%2C920704%2C912806%2C902000%2C922403%2C922405%2C 929901%2C913605%2C925708%2C925006%2C908529%2C92020 1%2C911116%2C926403%2C910221%2C901451%2C919114&ms= au&itag=44&mt=1360962795&ipbits=8&cp=U0hVRVlTU19F T 0NONV9RTVdFOkpYM0JXTXNDSmps&ip=67.100.122.71&upn=4 xiJoF2Q7mA&newshard=yes&source=youtube&ratebypass= yes&sparams=cp%2Cid%2Cip%2Cipbits%2Citag%2Cratebyp ***%2Csource%2Cupn%2Cexpire&id=da8f7ac5c66d6952&ex pire=1360985405&key=yt1&mv=m&sver=3&cpn=e1EDcQq2lb gpxszd&signature=751EA201D44F3F9580F3032DDA46B8762 694C395.35826EEA9417CEF6871FAC5E8B63C9CE5DE85E97&p tk=AutostradaTV%252Buser&oid=UxzP3qRiwpWRq1_HgIOYn w&ptchn=AutostradaTV&pltype=content[/video]


----------



## EZO

Peter Jackson's Weta Digital studio has released an enlightening video showing how some of the The Hobbit movie's scenes were composed.


----------



## Norm

Originaly posted in Show off your copper 

*Neodymium magnet in FAT copper pipe.*


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

> [h=1]The battery that might change everything[/h]The result was a shockingly thin super-capacitor which could store up a large amount of electrical energy in no time flat. The potential for this sort of discovery should be obvious. Unlike heavy metal batteries, the carbon compound is biodegradable and cheap to manufacture. And a battery made of layers of this material could charge your cell phone for a full day’s use in – wait for it – _two seconds_. A ramped up version could charge an electric car in a minute or two. (No word on how likely it will be to catch on fire, but bonus points if it doesn’t.)
> 
> http://hotair.com/archives/2013/02/23/video-the-battery-that-might-change-everything/


----------



## DAN92

> Grand Canyon : Blink of Time is a time lapse film featuring the stunning views of the Grand Canyon. Blink of Time brings the viewer on a journey around and into the canyon. Over 80,000 photos were taken over the course of 7 weeks in April, May, and June of 2012 to make this film. During the production we were able to capture the solar eclipse that took place on May 20, 2012. You may also notice there are two shots that are not from the Grand Canyon both are of Horseshoe Bend.
> 
> We felt it was appropriate to include these shots into the film because the colorado river is a main staple of the Grand Canyon. This is GOTM Films first time lapse passion project and was funded entirely by us. Our goal was to show the scope of the Grand Canyon to those who haven’t had the fortune of visiting this natural wonder. Using time lapse allows the viewer a glimpse into the Blink of Time we spent making this film. The film features the original song "Don't Waste" from Figgy
> 
> http://gotmfilms.com/


----------



## Cataract

For those who have not seen Trololo:



Trolling Saruman:



Great editing work on that one.


----------



## DrVette

*Funny Vid of Women firing 12ga per Joe Biden gun expert suggestion*

Biden says for women to get a double barrel 12ga, not an AR-15 as they are too hard to handle.

I bet ol Joe is red-faced seeing how WRONG he is.
Suggesting a 12ga for just anyone can be cruel, ok it IS funny in this video.

Audio- "BOOOMMM,.OOWW,, ALLEN !! "


http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=WXIW1GKAvMM&desktop_uri=/watch?v=WXIW1GKAvMM


----------



## Imon

*Re: Funny Vid of Women firing 12ga per Joe Biden gun expert suggestion*

These political threads never end well.
It's better to just start them in the Underground.


----------



## Empath

*Re: Funny Vid of Women firing 12ga per Joe Biden gun expert suggestion*

What Imon said.

Moved to the Interesting Video thread. Follow-up commentary will likely be removed.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Funny Vid of Women firing 12ga per Joe Biden gun expert suggestion*

Never hand a semiauto shotgun to a woman with more than one round in it.....BOOM! BOOM! BOOM! :eeksign:

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Funny Vid of Women firing 12ga per Joe Biden gun expert suggestion*

Helmet cam captures fall during ice climbing. Thankfully the climber survived.


----------



## holylight

wrong post.


----------



## moshow9

This video gave the the chills, pretty amazing (imho):


----------



## holylight

True Facts About The Mantis 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aSCPmabRpM


----------



## holylight

10 more amazing bets you will always win 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VG2bOaHMog


----------



## Monocrom

Well, the last one is a great way to get a free drink. :thumbsup:


----------



## Swede74

I found this when I was looking for reviews of the LedLenser P5. As much as I appreciate in-depth reviews of flashlights, it's refreshing to see a more lighthearted approach for a change.


----------



## DAN92

With LEDs....



Firefly.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Wow, I love those jamcopter aerial shots. It's like a flying steadicam.


----------



## Cataract

Ming vase auction. The closing price was 1 million euros. Gotta love the look on the auctioneer's face.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Bridge implosion in Marble Falls, Texas including slow motion replays.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

How they make duct tape, as described by the master himself.


----------



## DAN92

PhotonWrangler said:


> Bridge implosion in Marble Falls, Texas including slow motion replays.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DVaFKAlRAUI


Wow, very impressive.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

100mw green laser used to light a row of bottles. This is mesmerizing, especially with the sound up.


----------



## holylight

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7Iyph5n-2s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZeDEtLTZBQ


----------



## EZO

*Re: If you don't EDC, perhaps after watching this video you will!*

I couldn't decide on the appropriate thread for this video as there might be several where it could go, but not quite, so I'm putting it here for now. (Not sure it deserves a whole new thread)

This is an interesting demonstration of the amazing properties of TCPG (Thermal Conductive Pyrolytic Graphite) otherwise known as graphene. It transfers heat 12X better than copper. Can't wait until we can get this in flashlight head heat sinks.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: If you don't EDC, perhaps after watching this video you will!*

That's gonna leave a mark...


----------



## Lite_me

This is doggone funny...

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=EVwlMVYqMu4&vq=medium#t=125

Especially near the end..


----------



## holylight

http://youtu.be/G6aJtdRC1WY

Evil little girl loves walking dog , Hysterical Baby Laugh


----------



## fisk-king

Worst Death Scene in a film. Wow.


----------



## StarHalo

Mind fully blown: _Hyperlapse_ software by Teehan + Lax Labs takes individual images from Google Streetview and then animates them flipbook-style. Where it gets interesting is that it can look in any direction while animating, and there's the aspect of time, since time elapses as the images are being taken. A good example is the start of this clip that chooses to focus on a particular cloud in the sky, so as you speed along the road, you get a complete 3D perspective of this cloud as you pass under it. Awesome stuff, I wager we'll be seeing more of these:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Wow, that was cool. At first I thought it was going to be an ordinary timelapse, but was I ever wrong! It's amazing. I feel like I've just taken a quick spin around the globe. 

I have a feeling that it won't be long until this shows up in some sort of commercial for sporting goods, foreign cars or energy drinks.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Cat suddenly realizes how a mirror works


----------



## Cataract

Quantum levitation... coooooool...


----------



## Empath




----------



## PhotonWrangler

Wow. That kid is going places! Buddy Rich would be proud.


----------



## Norm

*Changing faces with a smile - Operation Smile
*


----------



## Norm

*7 Year Old Plays "Sweet Child o' Mine" on Guitar*



*9 year old Zoe Thomson plays Disciples Of Hell solo by Yngwie Malmsteen*



More here


----------



## Norm

Empath said:


> *Over The Mountain" Avery 6 year old Drumme*r



I wish someone would buy him a better snare or tune the one he has.


----------



## Norm

*Jump Rope Girl - World's Best Jump Roper!!! *



*YoYo Kid - World's Best YoYo Champion *


----------



## DAN92

It's beautiful....

OBLIVION GFX Montage


----------



## Norm

*Wet Washcloth In Space - What Happens When You Wring It?* 




*NASA: Amazing Experiments with Water in Zero Gravity *


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Plbbfht plbbfht plbbfht


----------



## Norm

*Pale Blue Dot - Carl Sagan [Original] *


----------



## Norm

PhotonWrangler said:


> Plbbfht plbbfht plbbfht



Weird

Norm


----------



## Imon

PhotonWrangler said:


> Plbbfht plbbfht plbbfht



Sometimes I get the feeling that the internet was created specifically to upload and share cat-related content.



Norm said:


> *Pale Blue Dot - Carl Sagan [Original] *



I was always a huge Sagan fan. :mecry:
I still watch Cosmos from time to time.


----------



## Norm

*STOOPIDTALL - CICLAVIA 2013 - LA BIKE CULT *


----------



## Norm

*LEGO 360° Milling Machine *


----------



## Empath

I guess the evidence is conclusive.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Lol, that's funny Empath.


----------



## Monocrom

Not all cats are great drivers . . . 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=1YBrKQCVRd8


----------



## EZO

Why Detroit needs Robocop! Bank robbery in progress.....


----------



## PhotonWrangler

OMG, that was right out of the Keystone Cops. Cue the Yakety Sax theme.


----------



## ledmitter_nli




----------



## Norm

*Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party *



*Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party "The Outtakes"*


----------



## moshow9




----------



## DAN92

Petman 



_The PETMAN robot was developed by Boston Dynamics with funding from the DoD CBD program. It is used to test the performance of protective clothing designed for hazardous environments. The video shows initial testing in a chemical protection suit and gas mask. PETMAN has sensors embedded in its skin that detect any chemicals leaking through the suit. The skin also maintains a micro-climate inside the clothing by sweating and regulating temperature. Partners in developing PETMAN were MRIGlobal, Measurement Technology Northwest, Smith Carter, SRD, CUH2A, and HHI.

(Youtube)_


----------



## ledmitter_nli

radio induction generator


----------



## Norm

ledmitter_nli said:


> radio induction generator



I call shenanigans.

Norm


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Norm said:


> I call shenanigans.
> 
> Norm



I think the guy is near a radio tower or power lines. That's a big crystal. Might actually work.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Norm said:


> I call shenanigans.
> 
> Norm



So do I. The lack of a wide shot is conspicuous. Either this is taking place under high tension lines or he has an induction coil just off-camera acting as the primary winding of a transformer.


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Who needs 18650's anymore. Just stick a coil onto your light 

Actually, I wonder what happens if a 2nd coil was setup and hot clamped to each other. Does it heat up? Does a black hole open in the sky?

Looking at the video again I don't think that's a crystal of some sort, it's a magnet to stick it on to something.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The feel-good side of Russian dashcams.


----------



## don.gwapo

Great video, touching music. 

@4:03 smart cat. He used the pedestrian crossing to cross. .


----------



## Steve K

Norm said:


> *STOOPIDTALL - CICLAVIA 2013 - LA BIKE CULT *



holy cow.... I was getting a bit of a panic attack just watching the video! When you are on a bike like that, if you come to a stop, you'll be going down to the pavement. Granted, the wide angle lens doesn't help, but it's just too dangerous!


----------



## DAN92

PhotonWrangler said:


> The feel-good side of Russian dashcams.


Bravo, a good lesson of "public-spiritedness.


----------



## Norm

*Flying RC Model StarTrek USS-Enterprise NCC-1701-D *


----------



## Norm

*A huge Concorde RC plane powered by two turbines. *


----------



## DAN92

Norm,

Thank you for the video, "concorde" was a beautiful plane, damage it does not fly more.


----------



## Norm

*Slow Motion Shaolin Warriors - Slow Mo #12 - Earth Unplugged*


----------



## Monocrom

Stumbled upon this one purely by accident. It highlights what could be done with visual technology. If it looks somewhat familiar, its graphics can be seen in the video game "Heavy Rain."

***EDIT ~ Bit of trouble loading the video. Sorry.***


----------



## StarHalo

The greatest music video of all time.

International Space Station Commander Chris Hadfield's cover of David Bowie's "Space Oddity (Ground Control to Major Tom)" ...recorded on the ISS. 

This is basically what all music videos have been leading up to, what all science fiction writers had in mind when they were writing; a wistful song about a faraway future in space, which we all now sit down to watch on our internet devices..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thank you StarHalo....that was very moving. Wow!

~ Chance


----------



## Norm

*Bert Kammerer - Alpine Heli Smackdown 2011 ( #1 flight ) *



Norm


----------



## Norm

*World's first manned flight with an electric multicopter *


----------



## DAN92

Norm said:


> *Bert Kammerer - Alpine Heli Smackdown 2011 ( #1 flight ) *
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=17lmeOfpxVU#!
> 
> Norm


Wow, excellent!:rock:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Shotgun fail... :shakehead


----------



## Lite_me

^ could this possibly be legit!? Who in their right mind would do that! Unbelievable..


----------



## EZO

Wow!! That guy almost won himself a Darwin Award!


----------



## Monocrom

Lite_me said:


> ^ could this possibly be legit!? Who in their right mind would do that! Unbelievable..



I've seen worse examples of stupidity.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I'm with Lite_me on shotgun guy. If youtube proves anything, it's that there are some really stupid people in the world,, and yet, there's something in me that just doesn't want to believe someone would do what shotgun guy appears to have done. Please Lord, let it be a hoax. If it isn't, I hope his trouser pistol shoots blanks cuz he really shouldn't reproduce. :shakehead

~ Chance


----------



## Norm

*John Merritt, Wood Carver *


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Railroad bridge fire in Texas causes supports to collapse like dominoes.


----------



## DAN92

Lighting.....


_Amazing Tron Dance performed by Wrecking Orchestra_


----------



## Norm

*Microtech Giant Halo 3X-- Huge Knife *


----------



## Monocrom

Norm said:


> *Microtech Giant Halo 3X-- Huge Knife . . . *



_I want one!!!_

(Wish it had a lanyard hole though.)


----------



## Lite_me

1 kiddie pool + 1 bag of packing peanuts = hours of ferret fun!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Wow, they really seem to enjoy jumping in that stuff. I suspect they would also enjoy a really small trampoline. 

Ok, so this one falls into the category of _tunes that get stuck in your head_. It's a compilation of famous movie dance scenes synchronized to Safety Dance. An incredible editing job.


----------



## Lucciola

Always wanted to know how a mechanical watch works? Here you go. Quite old film, but great for understanding the movement of watch:


----------



## AZPops




----------



## Cataract

That sure was different... now you're making want to rent the series.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Guy makes winking cat nixie tube... from scratch.


----------



## Norm

Several posts have been edited to maintain the original thread title - Norm


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Guy tries to do a gun review while using a speech jammer, winds up sounding like an overcaffeinated Forrest Gump. :laughing:


----------



## DAN92

A disturbing effect..... :laughing:


----------



## Lite_me

I just DL'd the free speech jammer app and had the wife try to read something. I had a good laugh and so did she. :laughing:


----------



## Empath




----------



## PhotonWrangler

The look of "how'd I do?" on the dog's face at the end of the clip is priceless!


----------



## Monocrom

I hate over-acting.


----------



## Empath

Anna Christine, age 10, auditions for America's Got Talent


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Wow, that girl is amazing! Good choice for a song also - it really allowed her to show off her full vocal nuance. :thumbsup:


----------



## Monocrom

A surprising choice. But I suppose it shouldn't be since an incredible number of singers who have made it, have covered that song.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The mystery blob that appeared on Huntsville weather radar. :tinfoil:


----------



## Monocrom

It was Tom Cruise's ego. 

The maid accidentally let it out of its penthouse.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Monocrom said:


> It was Tom Cruise's ego.
> 
> The maid accidentally let it out of its penthouse.


----------



## Monocrom

A horror story that is not too horrible that it doesn't belong on a family friendly forum. Though things do get a bit intense, this is the best that I've ever seen from that particular youtube channel. So please enjoy . . .


----------



## Ishango

Didn't see these new flashlight tricks on here yet. It's a commercial for Spotlight lights, which don't look very impressive to me and they've got a terrible website design. Anyway a nice trick, but wouldn't want to do this with one of my bright lights, because they would probably blind me while trying to keep it twisting


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Has anyone seen this: http://www.maniacworld.com/magic-stairwell.html Any thoughts as to what's actually happening? 

~ Chance


----------



## Norm

Camera is obviously tripod mounted, walk to the top of the stairs stop camera walk down stairs, start camera film self coming up the stairs.

Or post production edit.

I call shenanigans on "There are no video tricks going on here. These stairs baffle everyone who walks on them. Anybody know what's going on here?"

Norm


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The test tube explosion that barks like a large dog...


----------



## Norm

*Photoshop Live - Street Retouch Prank *


----------



## buds224

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Has anyone seen this: http://www.maniacworld.com/magic-stairwell.html Any thoughts as to what's actually happening?
> 
> ~ Chance



Everyone participating in the video shoot has a twin.


----------



## Norm

buds224 said:


> Everyone participating in the video shoot has a twin.



Good answer far better than mine.

Norm


----------



## StarHalo

Trailer for _300 II: Rise of an Empire_, with *Eva Green*. Prepare for awesome tales of awesomeness:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

buds224 said:


> Everyone participating in the video shoot has a twin.



Perhaps everyone in that video is only acting..........

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The funniest thing I've seen all week! 

~ Chance


----------



## Norm

*How to Fold a Shirt in Under 2 Seconds *


----------



## Monocrom

Strangely fascinating . . .


----------



## Lite_me

WHAT THE . . .

When the man stops running, hold your cursor about 1/2 inch above his head!

Click HERE to view.


----------



## Norm

*China Air-Freight Handlers at Guangzhou Airport - No Care Policy? *


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^ Why is there always enough time to do it right the second time, but not enough time to do it right the first!?



~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Dry ice farts when you cut it. Science!


----------



## Norm

*Danny MacAskill's Imaginate *


----------



## Norm

*Vending Machines: Bringing India and Pakistan Together*


----------



## DAN92

Dynamic target tracking camera system keeps its eye on the ball.



_High speed dynamic target tracking camera system keeps its eye on the ball_.


----------



## Launch Mini

Here is one I saw recently.
The kid has pipes...



Sorry, don't remember how to imbed the video

Fixed - Norm


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Young science fair entrant creates thermoelectric flashlight powered by body heat


----------



## Norm

*Marvellous Melbourne 1910 - Scenes of the City of Melbourne, Australia*


----------



## Norm

*
Cute Overload of the Day: MitchiriNeko's Happy Cat Marching Band Favorite *


----------



## PhotonWrangler

A 3-D printed record that actually works. Edison would have been proud.


----------



## EZO

PhotonWrangler said:


> A 3-D printed record that actually works. Edison would have been proud.



That's pretty cool!......but wait 'til the RIAA gets wind of this.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

EZO said:


> That's pretty cool!......but wait 'til the RIAA gets wind of this.



Which reminds me... I wonder if the lack of high frequencies in that playback was due to the lack of application of the RIAA equalization curve on the recording? If that wasn't accounted for, the playback would sound excessively bass-ey. :thinking:


----------



## EZO

PhotonWrangler said:


> Which reminds me... I wonder if the lack of high frequencies in that playback was due to the lack of application of the RIAA equalization curve on the recording? If that wasn't accounted for, the playback would sound excessively bass-ey. :thinking:


That's an interesting question. There are a lot of interesting questions about this technique; in fact, I'm still not clear on how this is done. Most 3D printing I am aware of is done with scans of objects or CAD software but this video seems to imply that it is accomplished through a 3D rendering of the analogue grooves in a record platter via direct digital interpretation of the audio signal to create the model. Creating 3D models of sounds makes for some fascinating artistic and sculptural possibilities.


----------



## Norm

*36 Unusual Units of Measurement - mental_floss on YouTube (Ep.10) *


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Interesting stuff. That guy needs to consider switching to decaf though :laughing:


----------



## ledmitter_nli




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^^

John Green has an excellent toy collection. I'd like to feed him lots of turkey and red wine.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QxnSYtCyagE

~ Chance


----------



## Cyclops942

On that NeverWet by RustOleum... I wonder how well the coating stands up to the abrasion caused by normal usage? I'm thinking not just iPhones (pockets, power cords, headphones), but shoes and other clothing, as well. 

I also noticed that the CEO's t-shirt looked a little shiny in some shots, so I wonder how a dress shirt would look after being treated (or a colored t-shirt, or jeans, or khakis, for that matter). I mean, if it lasts effectively through a dozen or more wash cycles, this could be a real boon to ol' sloppy-eating me! Of course, this all depends on how expensive the product is, and how easy it is to use (meaning getting an even coating), of course... I'm not the most gifted individual when it comes to arts and craft type things, or anything requiring a steady hand and eye.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

NeverWet. Reminds me of a movie,, The Man in the White Suit.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Man_in_the_White_Suit

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cyclops942 said:


> ... I'm not the most gifted individual when it comes to arts and craft type things, or anything requiring a steady hand and *eye*.



OK, that's funny,, Cyclops942 :laughing:

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Looks interesting, however I'd like to know how that IPhone sounds after coating the speaker and mic ports with that product. A watertight seal is probably also airtight, and that is going to affect the dynamics of the audio transducers.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

PhotonWrangler said:


> Looks interesting, however I'd like to know how that IPhone sounds after coating the speaker and mic ports with that product. A watertight seal is probably also airtight, and that is going to affect the dynamics of the audio transducers.



If I'm understanding what's happening, it's not providing a watertight seal/encapsulating the components. 
The nano technology is actually water proofing each surface it's applied to at its molecular level. ........or not.  


~ Chance


----------



## Norm

*I was driving in the country yesterday.*


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I'm seeing some pretty mixed customer reviews about this product. In one review the user applied it to sneakers and while the water did bead off, some of it still got absorbed through the fabric. This does not bode well for using it on a phone.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Missed it by _that much_


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

^ Access denied! :laughing:

~ C.G.


----------



## Norm

*How to Recharge Batteries *


----------



## Monocrom

I've got a ton of C cells. Now I can power up my AAs. Thanks Norm.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

If you've ever wondered what it would sound like if a camel laughed from being tickled, today is your lucky day


----------



## Cyclops942

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> OK, that's funny,, Cyclops942 :laughing:
> 
> ~ Chance


Trust you to be the one to catch the joke.


----------



## orbital

+

_Green screen boogie._.:kiss:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtDSIAPTZI0


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cyclops942, Yes, I have my moments,, other times....not so much. Hope you have a great weekend.

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Why you don't perform magic tricks with small children. The look on the adult's face is priceless.


----------



## EZO

A motivated puppy!


----------



## StarHalo

Meanwhile in Romania, down in the old theatre:


----------



## Monocrom

EZO said:


> A motivated puppy!




Old McDonald had a very smart pup. E I E I _Oh! _


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The most amazing beatboxing you've ever heard. Long but worth it.


----------



## EZO

*"Adrift"*: A stunning ode to San Francisco's fog that took two years to create.

By Simon Christen with original score by Jimmy LaValle


----------



## Norm

*Concert Lasers Destroy RED EPIC image sensor 
*


*UPDATE: How to break your 5D in a second
*


----------



## Norm

*Porsche Carrera 3.2 Teardown 
*


----------



## jtr1962

*Cat Riding Bicycle

*


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Norm said:


> *Concert Lasers Destroy RED EPIC image sensor
> *
> 
> 
> *UPDATE: How to break your 5D in a second
> *




Ouch!

Rule #1 - Never point your expensive camera directly at bright light sources! I've serviced a number of cameras so this was particularly painful for me to watch.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Raven allows woman to remove porcupine quills from it's neck.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Gas explosion in Texas neighborhood rocks nearby TV studio during the morning news. You can hear stuff swaying well after the explosion.


----------



## Norm

*Impressive Qatar Airways Boeing 787 Dreamliner Display, Farnborough*

Ex F-18 Super Hornet display pilot Mike Bryan, gets to fly the Boeing 787 at Farnborough.


----------



## Norm

*A Population of Fast Radio Bursts at Cosmological Distances *

The Parkes Radio Telescope is situated just outside Parkes NSW, my Wife's home town.


*
Better known for its roll in the Movie "The Dish"* documenting its role in relaying live television of man's first steps on the moon during the Apollo 11 mission in 1969.


----------



## Norm

*DJI Phantom Video Contest - Niagara Falls *


----------



## Norm

*Watch The Gymnast Bot Land A Quadruple Backflip*


----------



## Norm

*Awesome Typhoon Jet Skims People's Heads.*


----------



## Norm

*275,000 Dominoes *


----------



## PhotonWrangler

[email protected]$$ graffiti guy gets a faceful of karma


----------



## StarHalo

You remember the rock/metal from Bill & Ted's Excellent Adventure? The anthemic shred, the playful, speedy, electric stuff that was so edgy back then.. Ever wonder what would happen if it had continued to grow and evolve over the last twenty years, what it would sound like?

Here's exactly what it sounds like:


----------



## Norm

*Landfill Harmonic- The world sends us garbage... We send back music*


----------



## Norm

*Rush Hour at a Beijing Train Station is a Sight to Behold*


----------



## PhotonWrangler

News report from 1981 about the internet... (can't embed video here, sorry).


----------



## Norm

PhotonWrangler said:


> News report from 1981 about the internet... (can't embed video here, sorry).


YouTube version.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Thanks Norm. Gotta love the rotary phone and the accoustic modem! That connection was probably running at a screaming 300 baud.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

"We're probably not going to loo$e much." :nana:

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Funny comment at the end. But she's right. Who would pay basically $10 in 1981 for a newspaper copy (without any pictures) that they could get at the corner store for .20 cents? Now that it's free over the internet and comes with photos, it's a different story.


----------



## StarHalo

The Siege of Bastogne, where the 101st Airborne "Screamin' Eagles" held out against Nazi forces on all sides, retold in heavy metal verse:


----------



## Norm

*FedEx employee throwing items in truck *


----------



## Norm

*Take A Spooky Drone Tour Of A Decaying California Ghost Town*


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Correction: _Former_ Fed-Ex employee throwing things in truck. She was canned when this went public. :whoopin:


----------



## Monocrom

Some folks genuinely deserve to lose their job.


----------



## Norm

*Free Energy A machine to die for *


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Baseball meets _The Matrix_ for 3D replays. The snapped bat at 00:30 is amazing.


----------



## EZO

Wow PhotonWrangler, that's pretty cool! Where this technology is headed instant replays and photo finishes will never be the same.


----------



## Norm

*Lawn Chair *



*Lawn Chair 2*


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thanks Norm, I really enjoyed that. :twothumbs

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo

Compilation of the best Vine vids of 2013, six seconds at a time. Audio NSFW: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GyEjBfb-v48




Its content also violates CPF's rules. - Norm


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

StarHalo, what were you thinking!? :nana:

~ Chance


----------



## Norm

*World's Roundest Object! *


----------



## Norm

World's First Electric Generator


----------



## PhotonWrangler

That was cool. Thanks Norm!


----------



## Norm

*INSIDE a Spherical Mirror *


----------



## Monocrom

Newborn panda meets its mother for the very first time ... 

www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/08/13/baby-panda-taipei-zoo_n_3749487.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Biff Tannen (Tom Wilson) answers his most frequently asked questions with a song...


----------



## Norm

*World's Greatest Pizza Dough Twirler *


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Amazing talent to be sure,, but that wasn't pizza dough. 

~ Chance


----------



## Norm

*High-Speed Photography "Fastax-tion" circa 1965 3M 20min *


----------



## Norm

*Formula 1 history 1947-1967 onboard *


----------



## Norm

*FPV - hyper *



Aussie Video


----------



## ElectronGuru

Aussies rule!:


----------



## PhotonWrangler




----------



## PhotonWrangler

Reason #426 to have a dashcam...


----------



## EZO

PhotonWrangler said:


> Reason #426 to have a dashcam...



*OMG!!!*


----------



## Monocrom

Oh damn!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

They got really lucky that the falling debris pushed their car barely out of the way of the boulder. BTW that was along the northern coast of Taiwan. Wyle E. Coyote wanted for questioning.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Don't mess with gramma... :laughing:


----------



## Monocrom

Just funny as Hell ...


----------



## Monocrom

Full movie "Casino Royale."

Just a couple of things though ... It's from 1954, and aired on TV. James Bond, depending on your age, like you've never seen him before. No copyright infringement. Enjoy!


----------



## StarHalo

New *RoboCop *2014 trailer; RoboCop, gunplay, stuff blowing up, but what really sells it for me - a new ED209:


----------



## Monocrom

StarHalo said:


> New *RoboCop *2014 trailer ...



So they re-made RoboCop and made him look like Judge Dredd 2.0 :shakehead


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

From the trailer,, [email protected]@Ks like the best Robocop to date. I'll be watching it at home on the 50''.

Theater prices just aren't justifiable for my income.

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> From the trailer,, [email protected]@Ks like the best Robocop to date. I'll be watching it at home on the 50''.
> 
> Theater prices just aren't justifiable.
> 
> ~ Chance



There you go. Fixed it for you.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thanks Buddy! 

RPX is awesome, but $11 a pop.......not very often. :shakehead

~ Chance


----------



## Hooked on Fenix

"Things you don't say to your wife" song by Tim Hawkins. It's hilarious.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZ3SC-gVvy0


----------



## PhotonWrangler

PhotonWrangler said:


> Baseball meets _The Matrix_ for 3D replays. The snapped bat at 00:30 is amazing.




Heads-up - NBC will be using this replay system on this Sunday's game (September 8th) from Dallas AT&T stadium. The system uses an array of 24 Teledyne Dalsa HD cameras, each with 4k resolution. 12 cameras are on each side of the field. It takes the technicians a full minute to render the 3D playback, so the replays won't be 'instant' but will be shown during subsequent breaks in the action.

Wiring a stadium for this system is a major undertaking so the equipment doesn't travel from venue to venue. For now this will only be available in this particular stadium.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Thanks Buddy!
> 
> RPX is awesome, but $11 a pop.......not very often. :shakehead
> 
> ~ Chance



Happy to help.

$15 now in some parts of NYC. Maybe everywhere in NYC. I don't go out to the movies too often. It's cheaper taking a gold-digger to a lobster dinner at a pretentious restaurant.


----------



## EZO

Behind the scenes look at the mechanism for the chestburster creature from Alien (1979).


----------



## ElectronGuru

10.5 inch hard drive:


----------



## Monocrom

The Internet in 1969


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Wolf pack loves photographer. This was cute and a little scary at the same time!


----------



## Monocrom

How nice ... The wolves adopted a cute pet.


----------



## Norm

*JWM 2013. The second championship title! *


----------



## Norm

*Guy finds his house plumbed with beer - full length version *


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Monocrom said:


> How nice ... The wolves adopted a cute pet.



It's only a matter of time.........wolf, wolf, munch, munch, mmmm soft on the outside, crunchy on the inside.


----------



## Monocrom

Norm said:


> *Guy finds his house plumbed with beer - full length version *



Anyone able to I.D. the headlamp he's wearing?

BTW, you know your friends love you when they're willing to use that much beer to play a prank on you.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> It's only a matter of time.........wolf, wolf, munch, munch, mmmm soft on the outside, crunchy on the inside.



When they were licking him, I kinda got the impression that they were trying to taste to see if he'd be delicious. I don't think they were simply showing him affection.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I got the impression that they saw him as the pack leader and were checking to see if he had any food in his mouth.


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> I got the impression that they saw him as the pack leader and were checking to see if he had any food in his mouth.



I'm sticking to the adopted a pet theory. Even a wolf can recognize another wolf.


----------



## Monocrom

*Origami Owl:*


----------



## ledmitter_nli

*Eagle with GoPro*


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Nearby lightning strike during HS football game. Football players scatter but band plays on. Jump to 5:00 in the clip.


----------



## Norm

*Box *


----------



## Cataract

ledmitter_nli said:


> *Eagle with GoPro*




Okay... that was wayyy too cool! oo:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

A _handheld_ laser cutter. It's amazing to see him cutting through metal with nothing more than light. :huh:


----------



## Cataract

Jaguar attacks a crocodile


----------



## Cataract

Here's a subject that occurs often on CPF:

*DOOMSDAY PREPPERS* (warm the popcorn 'cause this one is 44 minutes long)


----------



## Norm

*5 Ways to Start a Fire, Using Water *


----------



## ledmitter_nli

*Audio Illusion: 10 Hours of Infinite Falling Shepard's Tone.*


----------



## Monocrom

It's definitely interesting. Though I'll be honest and say I didn't watch it all the way through. I didn't even know you could post 10 hour vids. on youtube.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Well _that_ was unexpected


----------



## Cataract

ledmitter_nli said:


> *Audio Illusion: 10 Hours of Infinite Falling Shepard's Tone.*



I got the point before reaching a minute, but that's both amazing and creepy. The visual illusion is as good as the audio too. I feel like I should just creep in bed and hold the sheets really tight!




Monocrom said:


> It's definitely interesting. Though I'll be honest and say I didn't watch it all the way through. *I didn't even know you could post 10 hours vids. on youtube.*



That means you didn't know about this one:



I regret never thinking of leaving that one on with the volume at max when I went out while I had that extremely annoying upstairs neighbor who didn't give a Lanuage deleted - Norm about what I tried to explain to him. He kept bouncing on my head for months, for God's ache! Next time I get a noisy neighbor he'll definitely get my point FAST! MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA! :devil:

P.S.: I used to have this routine with my neighboring coworker where one of us would play trololo every Friday around 4:30 before leaving. This one time I played the 10 hour version and it took him like a half hour before he said something


----------



## Cataract

My favorite Robot Chicken short so far: (hoping not too many have seen this one as it is in the first season)


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> That means you didn't know about this one:




Oh man! I saw Howie Mandel live in Vegas during my vacation in 2009. He was in top form and just feeding off of the audiences' energy. Everything was in perfect alignment for a mind-blowingly funny show. My friends and I even got to interact with him as part of the audience. It was amazing!

But yeah, I'll give you one guess which vid. Howie played on a life-size screen before he finally came out onto the stage. Thankfully he didn't do it for 10 hours. But he left it playing for 20 minutes straight! (That evil scamp.) Oh ... He did like 9 encores that night. Great memories of a better time for myself and the friends I was there with. Sadly, considering what they've gone through since then; I really can't complain about what I've experienced.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

What the heck? That guy is either an anamatronic robot or 'enzyte Bob.'


----------



## Cataract

Orchestral versions of "Smoke on the water" with modern and traditional Chinese instruments





Monocrom said:


> Oh man! I saw Howie Mandel live in Vegas during my vacation in 2009. He was in top form and just feeding off of the audiences' energy. Everything was in perfect alignment for a mind-blowingly funny show. My friends and I even got to interact with him as part of the audience. It was amazing!
> 
> But yeah, I'll give you one guess which vid. Howie played on a life-size screen before he finally came out onto the stage. Thankfully he didn't do it for 10 hours. But he left it playing for 20 minutes straight! (That evil scamp.) Oh ... He did like 9 encores that night. Great memories of a better time for myself and the friends I was there with. Sadly, considering what they've gone through since then; I really can't complain about what I've experienced.



Sounds like a great show, no matter what! Trololo can be endured for quite a while for some reason I cannot explain. (BTW, did you know he's Canadian?) 



PhotonWrangler said:


> What the heck? That guy is either an anamatronic robot or 'enzyte Bob.'



LOL, nope; just a great cut repeated over and over in an endless loop (I guess the actual max. length for a vid on Youtube is 10 hours.) Listent to the original closely and compare to this version and you'll notice that part of the beginning and finish are missing after the first minute or three. 

Here's the original in case you've missed it:



note: there is another video on Youtube called "original Trololo guy" -B&W vid from the '60's- that seems to point to someone else than Eduard Kihl (the guy you see here) as being the first to sing the song. A quick search revealed Wikipedia and urban dictionary links that say Eduard Kihl IS the original singer. Then there's this 2010 video that shows an aged Eduard Kihl singing the song in a "homage" show. Make your own mind on this one, but I'd bet on Eduard Kihl as being the actual original.)


----------



## paskal




----------



## Monocrom

Nope. Didn't realize he was Canadian.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Liquid nitrogen vs 1500 ping pong balls


----------



## raggie33

*what does the fox say*


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> Nope. Didn't realize he was Canadian.



So are Jim Carrey, William Shatner and Donald Sutherland.. 

Jim Carrey in his stand-up comedy days coming back to Canada: (your fault for making me do a bit more research )



and for those who still want more:
Part 2:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ubbB1kH5B9Y

Part 3:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=bALKBtDKKmE


----------



## Cataract

This one is for any Canadian following this thread (last one before even I consider myself a thread jacker):



(Fun fact: did you know William Shatner actually did say he'd like to be Canada's prime minister?)


----------



## Norm

*Introducing WildCat *


----------



## Norm

*Sand Flea Jumping Robot *


----------



## Cataract

This one is an interactive video and funny as hell. Can only link to it, though:

A Hunter Shoots a Bear


----------



## StarHalo

Zach Galifianakis interviews Justin Bieber; if you've ever wanted to see Justin Bieber beaten savagely with a belt, this is the interview for you. Audio NSFW:


----------



## Monocrom

That's nothing. Check out Key OF Awesome #62 on youtube for a proper hilarious Bieber beat-down.

Oh yeah: NSFW audio & Simulated violence.


----------



## Monocrom

I confess that as I get older, certain accepted concepts just seem completely insane to me. I'm not a kid, I'm not a teenager. But these concepts are something I just don't get and never will. Among them ... Abandoned places. I don't mean a shack, tool-shed, or old pump-house on someone's property. I mean whole neighborhoods, buildings, any huge areas that are left to rot and decay. It seems insane to me that these places are left that way because ... it would cost less to do so than re-develop them? Like I said, a shack or even a small house is understandable to me. Bigger structures, aren't.

With that, I present a vid. I literally stumbled upon. It's definitely interesting. But perhaps for all the wrong reasons. (Don't watch if you're already in a sad or depressed mood.)


----------



## Monocrom

And another one I stumbled upon. Though this one made me **** my head to the side and smile quite a bit. Enjoy!


----------



## Norm

*Sydney's Harbour Bridge *


----------



## Norm

*50s Newsreel 51 Caddy July 12 *


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Sydney Harbour Tunnel Construction 

 

I have always loved this type of documentary. 

~ Chance


----------



## Norm

*Introducing the Melbourne Remote Control Tourist*


----------



## Norm

*COME for the coffee ... run out screaming at the telekinesis. *


----------



## Monocrom

That would never work in NYC. Not a New Yorker in the world who would run out screaming ... without having finished their coffee first.


----------



## Cataract

Reminds me of the big red "push to add drama" button in the middle of the street, but without the button


----------



## Monocrom

Okay ... Right up front ... No blood, and she wasn't hurt. Just a bit of playful fun. Enjoy!


----------



## Monocrom

Norm said:


> *Guy finds his house plumbed with beer - full length version *



Norm, hope you don't mind. I re-posted that vid. over on Watchuseek.com, in their funny videos sub-topic. The guys found it hilarious!


----------



## Norm

Monocrom said:


> Norm, hope you don't mind. I re-posted that vid. over on Watchuseek.com, in their funny videos sub-topic. The guys found it hilarious!


No probs it's all in the public domain :thumbsup:

Norm


----------



## Monocrom

Thanks Norm! :twothumbs


----------



## ledmitter_nli

Video Gamer Chick  @ 8:57 :naughty:


----------



## Norm

*Super Clever Sunglass Illusion *



I've seen similar but I've never seen this one before.


----------



## DAN92

_A 647m voyage with entertainment from budget effects, garish lighting and dreadful props, the Bund Sightseeing Tunnel is a transport mode that guarantees to get you to Pǔdōng in an altered state. Stepping from the trains at the terminus, visitors are visibly nonplussed, their disbelief surpassed only by those with return tickets. Connoisseurs of unabashed cheesiness will love it._

Great.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Norm said:


> *Super Clever Sunglass Illusion *
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen similar but I've never seen this one before.




Nice illusions. I'd like to know where that music came from. I would buy an album of that kind of stuff.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Ukranian welder has a close call


----------



## Lite_me

PhotonWrangler said:


> Nice illusions. I'd like to know where that music came from. I would buy an album of that kind of stuff.




The name of that track is Soul Switch.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Lite_me said:


> The name of that track is Soul Switch.



Ahh, found it. Thanks!


----------



## EZO

If you’ve ever fried an egg, you’ve probably seen the Leidenfrost effect in action. When a liquid droplet is placed on a surface that is significantly above its boiling point, a layer of vapor is formed beneath the droplet, allowing it to skip and slide around. Add grooves and you can guide the droplets. University of Bath undergraduate students built this Leidenfrost Maze to demonstrate the self-propulsion properties of Leidenfrost droplets at public events and schools.


----------



## Cataract

Extremely cool EZO. Kinda funny you mention eggs (even if I ignore your avatar) because I just stumbled upon this:

Extreme cameraman chicken:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Lol. I'll bet that camera costs a lot of scratch.


----------



## dc38

PhotonWrangler said:


> Lol. I'll bet that camera costs a lot of scratch.



Sometimes, you DO need to put all your eggs in one basket to get premium performance...


----------



## EZO




----------



## Cataract

Of course he got scratched; that is a ROOSTER 

and the ending surprise; priceless


----------



## EZO




----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> ... and the ending surprise; priceless



Yeah, that wasn't an egg. LOL !


----------



## JacobJones

EZO said:


>




Absolutely shocking, I would very much like to get hold of that abusive ******* and put binder clips on his most sensitive body parts. I hope that cockerel takes his eye out.


----------



## Monocrom

He put a camera on a chicken without hurting it. Then gently turned its body left and right. If that's abuse, a woman in any rural part of the world is guilty of far worse when she prepares one for dinner.


----------



## EZO




----------



## JacobJones

Monocrom said:


> He put a camera on a chicken without hurting it.



Can you not see the red binder clip on the chickens comb?


----------



## Monocrom

JacobJones said:


> Can you not see the red binder clip on the chickens comb?



The chicken was perfectly calm. It wasn't flapping around like crazy, in pain. It wasn't, for lack of a more accurate term, "screaming" out in pain. I love animals. I hate seeing them get abused. But sometimes there's backlash from the general public when folks start labeling, for example, a case of a dude doing something very silly but ultimately harmless with an animal as "abuse." It takes away making the general public aware of real atrocities that take place. Causes them to label us as Animal-Rights wackos. Ultimately, those animals who are actually abused end up suffering more.

And I think this thread has been derailed enough so I'll just leave it at that, and make no further comments regarding the issue.

But speaking of animals, here's a cute one ...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I enjoy this thread more when members share their opinions on the videos. 

Hat-tip to Monocrom for his well thought-out, and respectful retort. 

~ Chance lovecpf


----------



## JacobJones

Monocrom. If an animal does not respond to pain in the same way as a human and isn't capable of communicating its discomfort we cannot assume that it doesn't feel it, even within species pain response varies.
In this video the chickens behaviour COULD be indicative of discomfort/pain, for example he pulls his head away when the clip is placed on the comb.

There is also possibility of tissue damage, that clip may be reducing blood circulation.

I do not tolerate abuse in any form to any species.

I think we have both made our opinions clear and hopefully our words shall help enlighten future visitors to this thread. I also shall make this my last post on the matter


----------



## dc38

they are obviously feeling pain, since they so expressly state to stop touching.

Ive had a number of little critters, they all communicate discomfort and pain pretty darn well. Chickens included. If they're in pain, you'll know darn sure, because they'll inflict pain. 

These morbid posts are causing me undue stress and emotional pain, lets get back to the interesting videos.


----------



## EZO

I thought we would all be discussing the fascinating and highly entertaining *vestibulo-ocular reflex* sparked by Cataract's chickencamguy video but I guess we got distracted by animal cruelty concerns .

My two cents: OK, so a chicken's comb's purpose is to cool down the chicken when it gets hot 'cause they can't sweat. The comb is filled with lots of blood vessels (that's partly why it is red) but it has relatively few nerve endings. It is fairly tough tissue and the chicken "may" have felt some discomfort from the binder clip but probably not any serious pain. If you watch the video again, one of the first things the guy says in the video is "I've just spent the last thirty minutes or so tryin' to figure out how to attach a camera to the top of a chicken _without hurtin' the chicken_". Later in the video, when we see him actually attach the binder clip to the chicken's comb, the chicken reacts a little but certainly doesn't seem to be in any serious agony or distress. A chicken will let you know. Chickens often experience far worse abuse to their combs when they get "dubbed", a practice on farms in some locales where they cut the comb off. They do this while the chicken is awake and my guess is they feel some pain but they seem to be pretty stoic when this procedure is performed. It is a similar procedure to when they clip certain species of dog's ears, like boxers. In chickens, it is most often done in colder climates to prevent frostbite.

Back on topic, I'm still fascinated by the vestibulo-ocular reflex. Owls are even better at it than chickens.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I think a lot of birds have this reflex to some extent to compensate for branches swaying in the wind. They would probably get motion sickness if they didn't have an adaptive mechanism like this, or at the very least it would be more difficult for them to spot and track prey from a tree. That owl is impressive.


----------



## Cataract

I do agree the binder clip is definitely the most brilliant idea in the world, I didn't really like to see that, but I've seen chicken hurt a couple of time in my life and you definitely know when they hurt. In the defense of the chicken cam guy, he didn't leave it on for very long. I'm guessing that if he's got a rooster in his house, he must know a few things about chicken. 

That owl is more than impressive and I didn't know the reflex was independent from sight. On the other hand, a chicken has much more neck to absorb bumps and up-down movement.

The REAL Garfield:


I've seen a fat cat almost this big once, but there was no way we could lift him up even with 4 hands as it felt like he was floating in his own fat. This cat is really big to start with!


----------



## Monocrom

Ouch! Garfield never looked that morbidly obese.


----------



## dc38

PhotonWrangler said:


> I think a lot of birds have this reflex to some extent to compensate for branches swaying in the wind. They would probably get motion sickness if they didn't have an adaptive mechanism like this, or at the very least it would be more difficult for them to spot and track prey from a tree. That owl is impressive.



I believe youre right, but owls are generally nocturnal birds of prey. Maybe their reflex is complementary to their flight? That and to keep their heads from rattling when they land. Most larger birds from parakeet size and up have this reflex.


----------



## EZO

dc38 said:


> I believe youre right, but owls are generally nocturnal birds of prey. Maybe their reflex is complementary to their flight? That and to keep their heads from rattling when they land. Most larger birds from parakeet size and up have this reflex.



It was once explained to me at a wildlife/bird rehab center that this ability in owls is primarily a method of scanning for prey from a perch in a branch with the least amount of body movement. Hawks do this too. It is complementary to flight too by allowing them more precise control over their bodies when they are swooping in to attack prey. This works in concert with how their wings function. Interesting related factoid about why owls are such amazing hunters: Unlike any other species of bird, no matter how hard or fast an owl flaps its wings, there is NO noise whatsoever because of the shape and texture of the feathers. At the wildlife center we were given an actual owl's wing and told to flap it as hard and fast as we could to see if we could make any sound and we couldn't at all. Then we were given a wing of a crow and unlike the owl's wing, when you flap it up and down rapidly it makes a loud whooshing sound.


----------



## dc38

EZO said:


> It was once explained to me at a wildlife/bird rehab center that this ability in owls is primarily a method of scanning for prey from a perch in a branch with the least amount of body movement. Hawks do this too. It is complementary to flight too by allowing them more precise control over their bodies when they are swooping in to attack prey. This works in concert with how their wings function. Interesting related factoid about why owls are such amazing hunters: Unlike any other species of bird, no matter how hard or fast an owl flaps its wings, there is NO noise whatsoever because of the shape and texture of the feathers. At the wildlife center we were given an actual owl's wing and told to flap it as hard and fast as we could to see if we could make any sound and we couldn't at all. Then we were given a wing of a crow and unlike the owl's wing, when you flap it up and down rapidly it makes a loud whooshing sound.



I was lucky enough (unlucky?) to have an owl swoosh(not really swoosh, more like ". " over my head a while ago. Rather, I only noticed it because of the shadow and the slight draft that followed. I was busy looking down trying to fix my flashlight in the middle of a hike, when I saw this big dark thing in my peripherals and whipped my head up to see its tail feathers moving almost silently away. Creepy and ethereal at the same time. Had I been wearing a head covering or had long hair, I very much doubt that I would have felt any draft at all


----------



## EZO

dc38 said:


> I was lucky enough (unlucky?) to have an owl swoosh(not really swoosh, more like ". " over my head a while ago. Rather, I only noticed it because of the shadow and the slight draft that followed. I was busy looking down trying to fix my flashlight in the middle of a hike, when I saw this big dark thing in my peripherals and whipped my head up to see its tail feathers moving almost silently away. Creepy and ethereal at the same time. Had I been wearing a head covering or had long hair, I very much doubt that I would have felt any draft at all



I've had that happen too......several times over the years. Living as I do out in the country it is not that uncommon. I don't find it creepy but I agree, it is an ethereal and special feeling to observe this. In contrast I've noticed how loud other birds sound, especially crows and bluejays when they fly past my deck flapping their wings.


----------



## Norm

Back to Interesting Video Finds please guys - Norm


----------



## Norm

*Halloween Light Show 2013- The Fox (What Does the Fox Say) *



*Halloween Light Show 2011 - This Is Halloween *


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Wow


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I never saw the Texaco Man do this...


----------



## Cataract

Hats off to Norm for those findings! Really entertaining and really crazy home owners! I've known and seen a few, but that beats them all. (I do have to say that kid never looked before running across the street, even though the whole thing seemed well set-up! Tell your kids to look more than just once each way before crossing!)

That Texaco man must have been between contracts and needed a part-time job to be available for interviews...


----------



## Norm

*Red Bull Stratos FULL POV - Multi-Angle + Mission Data *


----------



## Norm

*Australian School Answering Machine*


----------



## Monocrom

This Halloween, try not to get abducted and probed ...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Norm said:


> *Australian School Answering Machine*




Wow. "If you want us to raise your child, press 6." That really says it all.


----------



## Cataract

The Brazilians have the best Halloween pranks:


----------



## Norm

*Turn Your Smartphone Into a Digital Microscope! *



Sorry about the flashlight used in this project.


----------



## Norm

*These Literal Suicide Machines Exist Only To Destroy Themselves*


----------



## Norm

*"Cornfield Bomber" *


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Don't drink and drive.


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> The Brazilians have the best Halloween pranks:




Hey! Hope you don't mind if I re-post that one on a different site where I'm a regular. That was just too funny.


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> Hey! Hope you don't mind if I re-post that one on a different site where I'm a regular. That was just too funny.



I merely found it on youtube. Do as you wish, dude


----------



## Monocrom

Thanks! :twothumbs


----------



## Cataract

Wildlife Today: The Xenomorph and the Brain slug


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Cool halloween costume


----------



## Cataract

COOOOOOL! I was ready to link the pic of the flashlight costume a CPFer made for his daughter before I pressed play, but that is the coolest costume I ever saw. Make it the same in the back and let'em loose in the streets with no worries (except for those who see that small stick figure running at them!) I bet the next thing is the whole stick figure family including the dog... I just wish they had the stick figure outdoors guy series; my back window wouldn't look so bland anymore.

Totally useless but awesome facts you need to know


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> Cool halloween costume




Awwwww ... That's adorable. Look out! ... The little LED's gonna get ya!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Cell phone interrupts violinist and he handles it with class and humor.


----------



## Cataract

The following links from these videos are often extremely interesting as well:



And 2 years later:


And here's proof that size does not matter:


And just to put the final BANG! on the nail:


----------



## Norm

*The Fascinating Science Behind Why A Tapped Beer Foams Over*


----------



## Norm

*Watch This Fast Ferrari Chew Through Four Sets Of Expensive Tyres*


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

That was five sets of expensive tires.......and now I feel a need to go and lie down. 

A most excellent video! Ferrari should use it for a commercial,, 

~ Chance


----------



## Norm

*"Sweet Home Alabama" - Musical Tesla Coils *



*Tesla Coils - Arc Attack - Doctor Who Theme Song - Makers Faire 2010
*



*House of The Rising Sun - Musical Tesla Coils *




*tesla coil music*


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> That was five sets of expensive tires.......and now I feel a need to go and lie down.
> 
> A most excellent video! Ferrari should use it for a commercial,,
> 
> ~ Chance



Yeah. Something along the lines of ... "Ferrari. Our cars are so powerful that even the best set of tires can't keep up."


----------



## ledmitter_nli

This entire channel is awesome, all of his videos receive millions of views.


----------



## Monocrom

Michael's a cool guy. Funny too. I loved him as the bearded nun on Key of Awesome before he formed his own channel, V-sauce. Much of what he's talking about isn't all that revolutionary. It's easy to disappear and start a new life if one wishes. Well, easy in the sense that you have to leave everything of your old life behind you. This includes friends, family, your name, your job, EVERYTHING! It also helps if you keep moving, never put down roots, never get close to anyone at all, never tell them the truth, etc.

Yeah, those things really aren't easy. And it's why so many fugitives from Justice get caught. They miss their wife or girlfriend, or mother. They reconnect. Cops learn about it. Then give a phone call to the local PD where Mr. John Smith is currently living at.

As for that French scientist, he was an idiot. Yeah, let me go off somewhere far from home. Decide to stay there for 8 more years without letting my family nor my employer know were I am and why I'm staying. And when I come back in a decade, I'll just expect my job to still be there and my wife to be patiently waiting with my dinner on the table. 

I get it ... No e-mail back then, no telephones, no post office. However, letters did exist. He could have written one and sent it by courier. May have taken a year or just a bit longer. But his wife would have known that he was alive and why he wasn't coming home anytime soon. She could have told his employer about the recent development. So yeah ... Brilliant scientist who did something extremely stupid by not sending out a letter after he decided to stay there for another 8 years.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Deleted due to unsuitable 'related' links at the end of the video.


----------



## Cataract

Norm said:


> *Watch This Fast Ferrari Chew Through Four Sets Of Expensive Tyres*



Ever since I had a chance (read "spent hunderds of dollars") to drive a Lamborghini pedal-to-the-metal around a race track, these videos are 100X more fun to watch. Kinda like seeing images of the place you last took a vacation to, but with a free adrenaline injection on top of it Plus. I won a free lap for next year (read save hundreds of dollars on inscription costs), so I bought an extra 4 laps and end up paying less than normal costs and still spend half a thousand dollars. I'm already getting jittery even if I'm only planning to go around May. Watching race car video half helps and half makes things worse.

Norm: If only Tesla had an idea that one of his invention was used purely for entertainment...

"Is your red the same as my red": I've wondered for a looong time about this exact subject and also about sounds and language. Let's say we could swap our consciousness from one body to the next and experience the world through someone else's brain: would the world suddenly seem like a total alien world with unknown colors and alien sounds in which language would be unintelligible? Perhaps sight would now be experienced through feel and taste through the eyes... Maybe that's why some people cannot relate with the world at all? Perhaps people disappear just because they realized the world was an illusion and suddenly popped out of the matrix. Some could have been abducted by aliens and never returned -maybe they dies in the spaceship and it was just simpler to dump their corpse in the ocean, but perhaps they preferred the aliens world to ours...




Monocrom said:


> [...]
> As for that French scientist, he was an idiot. Yeah, let me go off somewhere far from home. Decide to stay there for 8 more years without letting my family nor my employer know were I am and why I'm staying. And when I come back in a decade, I'll just expect my job to still be there and my wife to be patiently waiting with my dinner on the table.
> 
> I get it ... No e-mail back then, no telephones, no post office. However, letters did exist. He could have written one and sent it by courier. May have taken a year or just a bit longer. But his wife would have known that he was alive and why he wasn't coming home anytime soon. She could have told his employer about the recent development. So yeah ... Brilliant scientist who did something extremely stupid by not sending out a letter after he decided to stay there for another 8 years.



Well, he definitely was not a Nobel prize winner (more like a no bell winner), but the funny part is the sky was overcast after all those years of waiting. Not very bright at all indeed....

*10 humans with real superpowers:*


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Man plays music on a saw and it's surprisingly good.


----------



## Norm

*Pixelstick*


----------



## EZO

9-year-old Amira Willighagen appearing on _Holland's Got Talent_ performing her rendition of Puccini's "O Mio Babbino Caro" from the opera "Gianni Schicchi"


----------



## Monocrom

That was beautiful!

I have no clue how a voice like that can come out of a 9 year-old little girl, but I seriously feel sorry for the poor person who was scheduled to take the stage right after her.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

That was amazing. She's obviously worked really hard at this for a long time. That kid is going places. :twothumbs


----------



## EZO

Monocrom said:


> That was beautiful!
> 
> I have no clue how a voice like that can come out of a 9 year-old little girl, but I seriously feel sorry for the poor person who was scheduled to take the stage right after her.



I certainly agree Monocrom. Her performance truly was beautiful and I wonder if the "poor person who was scheduled to take the stage right after her" was the young lady shown back stage with the stunned look of absolute astonishment on her face seen at 22 seconds into the video? Then again, she wasn't the only one in the house whose jaw dropped when she began singing. Aside from everyone else's reaction, I also loved the expressions on Amira's face when her performance was over.


----------



## Lite_me

Never.. give up!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Now that's persistence! It looked like something right out of a cartoon. :laughing:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I can't embed this video but the accompanying story is worth the read. It's a video taken inside a plane upon landing where there is a military escort for a fallen soldier being transported by this plane.

Escorts of the heart

Now excuse me, I think I've got some dust in my eyes


----------



## PhotonWrangler

If you decide to use a go-pro mounted on a quadcopter for a dramatic wedding video flyover shot, make sure you know how to steer it first. :duck:


----------



## Cataract

Optical illusions.


----------



## Cataract

Climb to the top of a transmission tower (not for the faint of heart!)


----------



## Norm

*YouTube Challenge - I Told My Kids I Ate All Their Halloween Candy 2*


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Yikes! Glad to see he wasn't climbing alone.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

MIT's morphing magic table


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Visualization of the sound of a dial-up modem. You can see the line training pattern pop in after the initial chirping sounds.


----------



## Cataract

More than just a video find, but I feel this is the right place for this:

*Elon Musk (Tesla motors founder) Plans to Make His 007 Submarine Car Real!*


Rinspeed's (not Tesla Motors) first underwater car:


Original 007 submarine car shot:


Both videos and full story on here


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Let's go!


----------



## Cataract

Muahahahahah!

Reminds me of a coworker that told me of one of his friends that used to take his great Dane along for motorcycle rides. He had a passenger towed cart (imagine a side-cart, but towed instead of attached to the side) and used to put his great Dane in it. After a while, he said, the dog didn't want to ride anymore. I was real curious how the owner found out a dog didn't want to ride a motorized vehicle free-style anymore (hey, dogs are face-wind addicts after all!) "Well, to get the dog in the cart, he had to lift him off the ground and slip him in. After a couple of rides, the dog was just letting the owner put him in, but this one day the dog started spreading his legs so he'd end up all legs around the cart instead if inside. The owner figured it was because the poor Dane had the exhaust right in his nose, while regular passengers were wearing helmets and wouldn't smell it so much." Poor dog....

It might have looked something like this, but a bit more secure (and without the goggles : 
Motorcycle tows dog on highway


----------



## LightWalker

Wireless energy, the real secret behind the pyramid?

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9j_9O80N6Eo#


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Five ways to make an emergency candle


----------



## Cataract

Must hae been one here somewhere, but just in case and because it is that good:

The ultimate dog tease:


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> Five ways to make an emergency candle




NICE! I'm sharing that one with the guys on EDCF. 

They'll go nuts over it. Thanks!


----------



## buds224

Typhoon Haiyan and US surgeons; no power, flashlights in action.


----------



## Norm

*JoJo & Buddy *


----------



## PhotonWrangler

That was cute, but JoJo seriously needs to learn a few more phrases! :laughing:


----------



## Monocrom

That is one *really *affectionate birdie.


----------



## Cataract

That bird kinda creeps me out for some reason...


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> That bird kinda creeps me out for some reason...



+1

At first I thought it was a mechanical novelty.


----------



## Cataract

Was feeling down a bit down and this video caught my attention:



Seems like she was discovered on the Norwegian's X Factor show in 2011. Not much to be found on her in English through Google so far... 


And to up my spirits, I just had to listen to the special 10 hour long episode of Everybody Loves Hypnotoad



All.. glory.. to.. Hypnotoad..


----------



## Monocrom

Oh hey! A singer with some real talent. Nowadays that's refreshing. Thanks for posting that vid.

Reminded me of this one from back in the day. We got Miley Cyrus. Meanwhile that generation got Nancy Sinatra. We got ripped off! 

[video=youtube;xSHYlSxQyJM]httpi://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSHYlSxQyJM[/video]


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I don't get the Hypnotoad thing. It sounds like a 2 second loop of a droning sound... ?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Alternate ending of Breaking Bad, done in the style of the final episode of the Bob Newhart Show...


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> Oh hey! A singer with some real talent. Nowadays that's refreshing. Thanks for posting that vid. Reminded me of this one from back in the day. We got Miley Cyrus. Meanwhile that generation got Nancy Sinatra. We got ripped off!
> [video=youtube;xSHYlSxQyJM]httpi://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSHYlSxQyJM[/video]



Good one! For some reason I did watch this one no more than 2-3 weeks ago... See the last video in this post; we didn't lose everything to them... 

I can see this version as a James Bond movie main theme song: 





PhotonWrangler said:


> I don't get the Hypnotoad thing. It sounds like a 2 second loop of a droning sound... ?



That's because you didn't see the Futurama episode where he comes in for the first time. Unfortunately it is pretty much impossible to find the original episode part where HypnoToad appears, but as a synopsis; the gang is watching TV when they announce HypnoToad's show. Everyone is suddenly hypnotized into a zombie-like trance by HypnoToad on TV (the video you just saw... here's what I believe to be his second or third appearance on the show: 

 

Forgotten, but refreshing old song that really shows how men's facial fashion has changed embarassingly: 
 
The singer looks a lot like Laurence Fishburne of you ask me,,,

And my very best pf the day:



Sorry for overcrowding my own post; just couldn't resist...


----------



## Lucciola

Lunatic or Inspiration? What do you think? I know my answer. So get ready for Ashrita Furman:


----------



## Monocrom

Lucciola said:


> Lunatic or Inspiration? What do you think? I know my answer. So get ready for *Ashrita Furman*:



Oh no! Okay, I've heard of him. He's raised very substantial sums of money for charity with his record attempts. But he's probably the biggest most annoying dork on the planet.


----------



## Norm

*Jet powered street luge. first start test *





www.jetluge.com.au


----------



## Norm

*100,000 Dominoes (Guinness World Record - Tallest Domino Structure*


----------



## Cataract

Funny, all I could think for a moment was "What's that headlamp on her head?"  Go pro, what else? (then again, what if the power went out? Did they have night vision on their cameras?) She obviously participated quite a bit in the layout...

That collapsing tower did the nicest color splash effect...


----------



## LEDninja

Its got 6,817,360 views in 3 days.

GoldieBlox, Rube Goldberg, & Beastie Boys "Princess Machine" (a concert for little girls) - YouTube
_The video has been withdrawn. See below._

Update.
There seems to be a music copyright issue with the video.
The revised video with a different soundtrack is here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IIGyVa5Xftw


----------



## DAN92

Congratulations Mr Van Damme.



Music: Enya _"Only Time"_


----------



## Norm

*Volocopter VC200 First Flight *


----------



## EZO

That's very cool. I want one!........Add to Cart!!


----------



## Cataract

The latest flying machines kinda remind me of the crazy designs form the first attempts at flight, but with the major difference that these actually work and won't give the pilot serious spine problems...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I see your epic Van Damme split and raise you a more epic one.


----------



## DAN92

Photon Wrangler,


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The day Barney the dinosaur died on national tv. An out of control parade balloon.


----------



## Cataract

Talk about a slow death. Poor children, yet here I am yelling FINALLY THE TACTICAL RESPONSE TEAM!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

At least one of those guys looks like he's wanted to do that to Barney for a long time :laughing:


----------



## Cataract

LOL, he probably got stuck with children watching barney videos over and over.

Over here we have Annie Brocoli:



Much more bearable, especially with the sound off


----------



## Norm

OK while were on the subject, here's an Aussie entry.
*
The Wiggles, Big Red Car - Toot Toot...*


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Neither of those shows would be possible without chroma-key (green/blue screen) and CGI. :huh:


----------



## EZO

PhotonWrangler said:


> The day Barney the dinosaur died on national tv. An out of control parade balloon.



"Oh, the Humanity!"


----------



## PhotonWrangler

EZO said:


> "Oh, the Humanity!"



Lol. I do feel bad for the kids who saw that happen. It must have looked absolutely gruesome for them.

It seems these balloons should have an emergency vent mechanism so they can be immediately dropped to the ground if they get out of control. Several years ago there was an incident in NYC where a Dr. Seuss cat balloon crashed into a light pole, causing the light fixture and it's supporting arm to fall to the ground, seriously injuring a spectator.


----------



## Monocrom

Since the Holiday season is now upon us, here's a look how things are celebrated in other parts of the world (and the southern U.S.).


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Interesting, Monocrom. Thanks. That Colonel Sanders / Santa Claus statue is a little creepy in a burger-king-mascot kind of way.


----------



## Monocrom

Glad you enjoyed it. (And yeah, have to agree with you regarding Colonel Sanders.)


----------



## wedlpine

I thought this was pretty interesting.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Nice!!


----------



## Cataract

Reminds me of the heat powered flashlight invented by a 15 year old Canadian girl (I still think we should issue her a CPF certificate of achievement, PM me if interested):



In a survival scenario, you need both; where the water-powered light freezes up , the heat-powered light gets most of its power :twothumbs:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

That is genius. It's perfect for so many situations including third world countries with limited access to power sources. Yes she most definitely deserves some sort of award for this.


----------



## inetdog

Apparently the background music has caused the water power video to be blocked. :-(

Tapatalk...


----------



## Norm

inetdog said:


> Apparently the background music has caused the water power video to be blocked. :-(.


Works fine in Australia. 

Norm


----------



## inetdog

The notice said the blocking was country specific.

Tapatalk...


----------



## Cataract

PhotonWrangler said:


> That is genius. It's perfect for so many situations including third world countries with limited access to power sources. Yes she most definitely deserves some sort of award for this.



She did get a 25K$ scholarship from Google very recently for this and I just revived the original CPF thread on the subject with a link to an October article from this year :

*Body-heat powered flashlight*


As flashlight addicts, I feel we owe her to express some respects and let her know we are here, but in a grandiose way...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Hemletcam video of that recent skydivers' midair plane collision. Incredibly all parties made it to the ground safely.


----------



## Cataract

Whoa! so, the pilots were wearing their parachutes as well?


One of the worst drivers on Earth (I can't believe she actually ever had a driver's licence):
*Bad Driver, Flips Car over going in open gate*


----------



## dc38

Cataract said:


> She did get a 25K$ scholarship from Google very recently for this and I just revived the original CPF thread on the subject with a link to an October article from this year :
> 
> *Body-heat powered flashlight*
> 
> 
> As flashlight addicts, I feel we owe her to express some respects and let her know we are here, but in a grandiose way...



I don't remember who it was, but there was a guy who actually developed one of these WAY before she did...only he didn't publicize it


----------



## dc38

In the spirit of the thread, see this: the honda motocompo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEsjkx1Kv1c


----------



## ven

Old one ........... sheep and leds :huh::laughing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2FX9rviEhw


----------



## PhotonWrangler

It's neat to watch those dogs working. They are so focused.


----------



## Cataract

dc38 said:


> In the spirit of the thread, see this: the honda motocompo
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEsjkx1Kv1c



Was that the precursor to the mini-bike or just a Vespa that had bike envy? In all honesty, it's really ugly mainly because of the boxy 80's lines but it does seem to work really well, though... I definitely get the feeling of looking into the last century, but I should shut up as I am older than that thing (but at least I can say I still adapt well to the new era  )



ven said:


> Old one ........... sheep and leds :huh::laughing:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2FX9rviEhw



 Gotta respect the amount of work, training, building and planning that went into that one!


----------



## Norm

ven said:


> Old one ........... sheep and leds :huh::laughing:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2FX9rviEhw



First posted in early 2009 Creative Sheep herding.

Norm


----------



## Norm

*World's First 3D Printed Metal Gun *


*
3D Printed Metal Gun 500 Round Endurance Test *


----------



## Norm

*Re: baa studsRe: Interesting Video Finds Part 3*

*This Iconic "Blues Brothers" Scene Gets the LEGO Treatment*


----------



## Norm

*Re: baa studsRe: Interesting Video Finds Part 3*

*Biking Across a Pool of Cornstarch - Hard Science *


----------



## Cataract

*Re: baa studs*

I definitely have a solid fantasy about women just like Tara. Now I'll have to stop my life and just watch the whole channel...

I particularly like this one for the bit of info about cracking knuckles:



And don't ask how I landed on this one, cause I have not a clue:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: baa studs*

Water transfer printing. This is kind of long but amazing.


----------



## Norm

PhotonWrangler said:


> Water transfer printing. This is kind of long but amazing.



See this thread Hydrographic lights 

Norm


----------



## Norm

*SCARY EMIRATES BOEING 777 ABORTED CROSSWIND LANDING AT BIRMINGHAM AIRPORT .*



What Happens When A Boeing 777 Tries To Land In A Major Crosswind


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: baa studs*



Norm said:


> See this thread Hydrographic lights
> 
> Norm



Thanks Norm. I never knew about this technology until today.


----------



## Cataract

*Re: baa studs*



Norm said:


> *SCARY EMIRATES BOEING 777 ABORTED CROSSWIND LANDING AT BIRMINGHAM AIRPORT .*
> 
> 
> 
> What Happens When A Boeing 777 Tries To Land In A Major Crosswind




Whoa, that did look bad but, as the article explains clearly in plain words, it is not quite as bad as it seems; the plane does almost look like it is suspended in the air, which it should when facing strong winds. However, one had to take into consideration the resulting vector from the wheels touching the ground and how fast the pilot will have to redirect (turn) the plane once the wheels are on the ground and the whole plane is not aloft anymore (when it very suddenly becomes a buggy on wheels rather than a floating boat that can afford weird approach angles). That's the real scary part as the transitions is actually falling off the air and most of its influence to just landing and being mostly subjected to the direction in which the wheels are facing. I have many clients that build and inspect airplane parts, mostly on the manufacturing side, and this is the first time I really understand why landing gear is such a critical component even compared to wings and engines. Thanks for that post Norm... that just helped me understand a little more on how bad my job is important for people getting on and off an airplane. Also, thank god my most up-to-date clients are the ones building the most used landing gear in the world. I might think twice about getting on an airplane if I leave that job and someone else takes over my tasks...


----------



## Monocrom

Do you have everything you should? ...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Four cable drawing machine


----------



## Cataract

I definitely will never play poker with that guy at the table!


BBC documentary on robots... 40 minutes long and it seems there should be a second part.


----------



## Monocrom

_*My new favorite song! *_(Thumbs up to Toby as "The chocking victim." We love you, Toby.)


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Great job! That really needed to be said.


----------



## Monocrom

Indeed!


----------



## Cataract

LOL! Great way to get the message through...I hope that starts a new trend.

On the opposite (or almost) end... optical illusions:

Admin note: the following videos have been converted to links to preserve family friendliness

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=ozgdZTHDwa8


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=shScJ1SjW4I


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: baa studsRe: Interesting Video Finds Part 3*



Cataract said:


> Whoa, that did look bad but, as the article explains clearly in plain words, it is not quite as bad as it seems; the plane does almost look like it is suspended in the air, which it should when facing strong winds. However, one had to take into consideration the resulting vector from the wheels touching the ground and how fast the pilot will have to redirect (turn) the plane once the wheels are on the ground and the whole plane is not aloft anymore (when it very suddenly becomes a buggy on wheels rather than a floating boat that can afford weird approach angles). That's the real scary part as the transitions is actually falling off the air and most of its influence to just landing and being mostly subjected to the direction in which the wheels are facing. I have many clients that build and inspect airplane parts, mostly on the manufacturing side, and this is the first time I really understand why landing gear is such a critical component even compared to wings and engines.




Almost all airplanes have to fly right up until the time they touch the ground. Most of them don't glide.

~ Chance


----------



## Norm

*ReRe: Interesting Video Finds Part 3*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Almost all airplanes have to fly right up until the time they touch the ground. Most of them don't glide.
> 
> ~ Chance


CG I suggest you Google glide ratio.

Let's not too far from the topic at hand.

Norm


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Interesting Videos*

Thanks Norm, interesting reading.

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Interesting Videos*

When I was a kid, there was a booth in the amusement park where you could walk in, drop in a couple of quarters, speak into a microphone and walk out with a vinyl record. On the other side of the wall was an automatic record cutting lathe. This guy is resurrecting the idea and the video is a cool demo of how it all works.


----------



## Cataract

*Re: Interesting Videos*

Fascinating. Does he make money out of this? This just has to be his main hobby.

Gotta love that 70's sound on the vaccuum cleaner Synth/Cello/guitar/base instrument. It looks very similar to the old Electrolux vacuum my parents had when I was a kid. 

I think he should offer an old record reproduction order page through internet (pending rights and access to originals, of course).


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Interesting Videos*

R. Lee Ermey beer commercial with a surprise guest. I don't think this ever aired. It's an amazing piece of post production work!


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: Interesting Videos*

I've seen it before. Though it didn't air more than a couple of times I believe.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Interesting Videos*

Turning a building into a Rubik's Cube...


----------



## Steve K

*Re: Interesting Videos*



PhotonWrangler said:


> R. Lee Ermey beer commercial with a surprise guest. I don't think this ever aired. It's an amazing piece of post production work!



I've seen it before, but it's been a long time! Still fun to see R. Lee Ermey do his D.I. routine (speaking as a former Marine myself). Not sure how I feel about making money off of The Duke posthumously.... especially when it has him saying things he never said. My impression is that the technique is vaguely creepy, which could be why we don't see it done very often.


----------



## Steve K

*Re: Interesting Videos*



PhotonWrangler said:


> Turning a building into a Rubik's Cube...



that is pretty cool! Just the thought of wiring a building up with a full RGB lighting system on 4 faces is daunting! Wiring encoders into a rubik's cube is pretty slick too, especially with no wires! I'd love to see schematics for this stuff!
Regarding the tools shown..... so what did they use the dental mirror for??


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: Interesting Videos*



Steve K said:


> I've seen it before, but it's been a long time! Still fun to see R. Lee Ermey do his D.I. routine (speaking as a former Marine myself). Not sure how I feel about making money off of The Duke posthumously.... especially when it has him saying things he never said. My impression is that the technique is vaguely creepy, which could be why we don't see it done very often.



They did something similar, resurrecting old movie stars, for a Diet Coke commercial many years ago. It was cool and a little creepy at the same time.


----------



## Monocrom

Dior is currently running a somewhat more tasteful commercial featuring a certain big-name female star of today with Marilyn Monroe in the commercial too.


----------



## Norm

*STAR CHILD BORN IN CHINA - EYES THAT SEE IN DARKNESS*


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Chicago's magical piano, played by remote control by a hidden pianist. The guy who walks in at 1:15 is priceless.


----------



## Monocrom

Okay, that one put a smile on my face. :santa:


----------



## Empath

Admin note: The discussion of ants has been been moved to its own thread.


----------



## Cataract

Battle at Kruger 

A bit long since it is a 8 minutes+ video, but really interesting to watch:


----------



## Cataract

Elk VS Photographer (not for the faint of heart!)


----------



## dc38

Cataract said:


> Elk VS Photographer (not for the faint of heart!)




wondering if it would've been brutality had he caught the elk in a chokehold XD


----------



## PhotonWrangler

It looks like the elk wasn't too serious about injuring the guy. Maybe he just wanted to nudge the guy away from the camera bag.


----------



## Cataract

PhotonWrangler said:


> It looks like the elk wasn't too serious about injuring the guy. Maybe he just wanted to nudge the guy away from the camera bag.



I was thinking it was trying to provoke the guy into a duel, but you could be right.


----------



## 880arm

Whole lot of ice heading downstream. Looked like they could have used a few CPF'ers there to provide additional lighting!


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> Elk VS Photographer (not for the faint of heart!)




I think the dude was in the elk's favorite spot, and just wanted him to move.

Kept nudging him like crazy but the dude just sat there.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

16 year old does Elvis's "Blue Christmas" and nails it :santa:


----------



## Norm

*Crazy paper thing *


----------



## Norm

*Fotoshop by Adobé *


----------



## Norm

*Road Bike Party 2 - Martyn Ashton *




*Road Bike Party 2 - Martyn Ashton *


----------



## Monocrom

Hate where you live? Well ... it could be worse:


----------



## ledmitter_nli




----------



## Norm

*This Australian-Made. Life-Size, Air-Powered Lego Car Hits 32km/h*





> What happens if you take 500,000 pieces of Lego and 256 pistons, then hand them over to Steve Sammartino and Raul Oaida? This fully functioning, life-size, air-powered Lego car is what.
> 
> With four orbital engines powering the massive lump of plastic bricks, the vehicle can hit speeds of up to 32km/h. Styled to look like a hot rod, Sammartino and Oaida built the vehicle in Romania, but it’s since been shipped to Melbourne.
> 
> They’ve taken it to the streets, but admit that they currently “drive it slow as are scared of giant lego explosion.” Which is understandable. But the sheer excitement of riding in a car made entirely from Lego must surely go some way in compensating for that.


----------



## Norm

*How attached cats are to their owners? *


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Civilians take down armed robber on Seattle bus


----------



## Norm

PhotonWrangler said:


> Civilians take down armed robber on Seattle bus



Wow that's scary.

Norm


----------



## Cataract

PhotonWrangler said:


> Civilians take down armed robber on Seattle bus



+1. Very stressful to watch.



Norm said:


> *This Australian-Made. Life-Size, Air-Powered Lego Car Hits 32km/h*



What if you hit a bump? Can the pedal get stuck? When will they do a crash test? 

Joking aside, I'm very curious about that engine...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

PhotonWrangler said:


> Civilians take down armed robber on Seattle bus



Remarkably well controlled group of men. I'm amazed they didn't monkey-stomp the guy into submission. Well done!

~ Chance


----------



## ven

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=829_1360099797


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Cool, Ven. It reminds me of this speed painter. Scroll to 1:54 for the good stuff.


----------



## ven

wouldn't like to be in the firing line of that..........:duck:


----------



## Cataract

The last one reminded me of Homer's makeup gun.


The cruelest Mythbuster test: Shooting at a (dead) pig with a chain fired from a cannon

Admin Notice: The following video may be offensive and gruesome to some.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QJOWKo0bkR4


----------



## Solid Lifters

*Elfis! The Elvis Presley Impersonating Christmas Elf*

So hilarious and a Christmas Holiday tradition in the Solid Lifter's home!


----------



## CLHC

SureFires on Behind the Scenes on "Easy Day"


----------



## PhotonWrangler

A musical sound that you never want to hear when working on a turbine engine...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4wKPTWXD2Z0


----------



## Norm

*The Cubli: a cube that can jump up, balance, and 'walk' *


----------



## Norm

*Bunny takes a shower*


----------



## PhotonWrangler

It's amazing how calm he is. That water must be nice and warm.


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> It's amazing how calm he is. That water must be nice and warm.



It's why magicians always use rabbits inside their hats which they seemingly pull out of nowhere. Rabbits will stay perfectly calm and still in the hats. Apparently in the sink too. Just part of their calm nature.


----------



## TEEJ

Monocrom said:


> It's why magicians always use rabbits inside their hats which they seemingly pull out of nowhere. Rabbits will stay perfectly calm and still in the hats. Apparently in the sink too. Just part of their calm nature.



Calm?

They always seemed jumpy to me.


----------



## TEEJ

Norm said:


> *STAR CHILD BORN IN CHINA - EYES THAT SEE IN DARKNESS*




This would have been more convincing, except the claim that he could not see well in daylight was countered by video of him playing in daylight, with normal looking actions, and, the claim that his eyes emitted a green/blue glow when you shined a flashlight into them was counted by the video where a doctor shined the light into his eyes, and they were just eyes....no glow, no reflected light, and then later, the journalist shined a flashlight into his eyes to show him in the dark (Where he was supposed to read in the dark...) and the light was on his face/in his eyes, again, no relfected light, no glow, just a little kid with blue eyes.

So, I have to conclude that, in addition to the unlikely mutation of a tapetum lucidum, this is a hoax.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Halogen lamps have a non-passive end of life characteristic. Studio light explodes and drips hot molten glass.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Apparently the Griswolds have moved into Orange County


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Mechanic meets the tire from hell

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=9b7_1388141366


----------



## Cataract

Must have been on here more than once, but can't let it go: 

*Ultimate Dog Tease*


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Reporter blacks out and falls down during live report, wakes up and continues her interview. And she never dropped her mic.



BTW she is ok and said that it was the combination of high altitude and cold temperature that caused it.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Giant yellow duck suddenly goes  in Taiwan


----------



## CLHC

Cool Beans?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WoM2bHfr48&desktop_uri=/watch?v=9WoM2bHfr


----------



## EZO

Using 3D ultrasound and standing waves a team of Japanese scientists levitates small particles, and moves them around mid-air.


----------



## Cataract

coooOOOOOoooooolll!


----------



## Cataract

I KNEW it!

Does being cold make you sick?



I always just knew that being cold affected the immune system, but now I can say I know why! I also have a hunch that extreme heat can also affect the immune system for a very different reason...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Thanks Cataract. That was interesting.


----------



## Cataract

PhotonWrangler said:


> Thanks Cataract. That was interesting.


 
 I thought relevance to the season would stir up some interest... the one thing I just linked in my mind is that covering yourself to the point of sweating like crazy does help getting better faster. That would have a lot to do with the fact that cold viruses have a softer outer membrane when it's hot.


----------



## Norm

*As it Happened - Apollo 13 "Houston We've Had A Problem" *


----------



## wedlpine

I remember watching this show when I was a kid. Very calming effect he had on me.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Duck! :duck:


----------



## Norm

*Dancing with Light.*


----------



## PhotonWrangler

20 amazing chemical reactions

http://imgur.com/a/EBlRp


----------



## Monocrom

An interesting way to help out others...


----------



## Cataract

wedlpine said:


> I remember watching this show when I was a kid. Very calming effect he had on me.




HOLY!.... I completely forgot about that show. It was very calming indeed...actually more like captivating and I was under 10 years old.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

That was a wonderful remix. They (PBS) commissioned a similar one for Mr. Rogers Neighborhood, "Garden of your Mind." Worth a look IMO.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Probably the brightest Larson Scanner anywhere. Sixteen 10W LEDs driven by MOSFETs and controlled by an arduino.


----------



## Norm

*Car hit by train - Safety Message (HQ) - Top Gear - Series 9 - BBC *


----------



## Norm

*Can You Walk on Water? (Non-Newtonian Fluid Pool) *


----------



## DAN92

Cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cataract

Which reminds me of...

Non-Newtonian fluid: IT'S ALIVE!



Here's a product that also shows non-Newtonian properties:

Magnetic thinking putty


Fluid sculpture


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Reason #4096 to not text while driving.


----------



## Monocrom

I know human stupidity has absolutely no limits... But even I get surprised at times.


----------



## Cataract

How to open a bottle of wine with a shoe:


Ice tsunami:


This video was taped in Minnesota, but it also happened in multiple places in Canada. And we thought we were safe up here...


----------



## Norm

*Zach King's 'Magic' Vine Compilation *


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> How to open a bottle of wine with a shoe:




Brilliant! Not very sophisticated. But brilliant.


----------



## Norm

JPL's RoboSimian


----------



## Norm

*Devil Baby Attack *


----------



## Norm

*Fishing for Crocodiles - Slow Motion *


----------



## ven

Bridge too far


----------



## Norm

*A Time Lapse Showing Just How Hot Australia Is Right Now*


----------



## Cataract

^^ see my previous video on what kind of temperature WE are getting over here and you get a good idea on how contrasted things are at opposite ends of the planet!



Monocrom said:


> Brilliant! Not very sophisticated. But brilliant.



Not sure it's good for sparkly wine, though, but seeing it in action will definitely help me remember...



Norm said:


> JPL's RoboSimian




Very interesting, but I'd like to see them build a pile of blocks 5 times bigger, throw a few grenades into it and THEN let the robot cross it... which would be a little more like the terrain on an actual catastrophe site.


----------



## Cataract

Cream of the crop idiots, weird accidents and near misses:

Russian Driving Cameras


----------



## Norm

*It's So Hot In Australia You Can Literally Cook An Egg Inside Your Car*


----------



## Cataract

We get the point, Norm... we've been getting record highs for January for over a week too; I need to put gloves on if I'm going to be out for more than 10 minutes and it hasn't been under freezing point for a whole week!


----------



## DAN92

Cataract said:


> Cream of the crop idiots, weird accidents and near misses:
> 
> Russian Driving Cameras
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=itMdLTd1l4E


human stupidity, neglect and alcohol.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The difference between dogs and cats: teaching their babies how to go down the stairs


----------



## Norm

*Gravity' Behind-the-Scenes*


----------



## Norm

PhotonWrangler said:


> The difference between dogs and cats: teaching their babies how to go down the stairs



Love it.

Norm


----------



## DAN92

SureFire in the Movies.



Enjoy!


----------



## StuGatz

Oberto Bacon Jerky field use. The beauty of bacon on the go...

I have been using this for approximately 8-9 months. Has anyone else had the opportunity to take a bite?


----------



## Norm

*Knee dragging to Head drag No Crash Motorcycle racing track *


----------



## DAN92

Wow, impressing.


----------



## Cataract

Possible massive solar storm to hit Earth in 2014/2015:


Ironically, I just read that this solar activity peak was the quietest peak since around 1900 - which helps understand all the cold weather we're getting down here... that would be up here when I think of the guys down under, which makes me wonder if Australia is getting record highs or less that record highs? A double solar peak would definitely explain the quiet part, though. I think this is mostly about sensationalism but, as they said, we need to learn that things happen.


----------



## Empath

Match burning in slow motion


----------



## dc38

Empath said:


> Match burning in slow motion




Usually, when I see something that appears to be festering, I have the overbearing urge to burn it. Unfortunately, in this case, it wouldn't make much of a difference...


----------



## Cataract

Empath said:


> Match burning in slow motion



somehow that made my skin feel very itchy... but it reminded me of how a flame burns in space and I found something even more interesting for the scientifically inclined crowd:


----------



## Norm

*This House Has A Train You Can Ride All Around The Property*



*Perfection Farms in Sherwood Oregon *


----------



## DAN92

Norm said:


> *This House Has A Train You Can Ride All Around The Property*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdQ-2mnODCo


Excellent, the same thing but smaller( in France).


----------



## UPTHEORG

A couple of goodies that may or may not be in this thread!

Billy Joel's We Didn't Start The Fire Images

Exotic Car Salon 3D Walk Around


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Don't mess with The Weather Channel's Jim Kantore when he's doing a live weather standup. Kudos to him for making short work of a hooligan. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cataract

[h=1]How To Peel a Head of Garlic in Less Than 10 Seconds[/h]

Yes it works! I've done it with 2-3 pieces at a time and I ain't ever using my fingers or knife ever again (well, the knife comes in handy to cut it down.) The smaller the bowls, the fresher the garlic and the less you have, the more you have to shake though... make it 20 seconds tops!


----------



## Norm

Having visited SF recently, I found this interesting.

*"I Left My Heart" SF Timelapse Project *



*"I Left My Heart" SF Timelapse Behind The Scenes"*


----------



## Norm

*GoPro: Ken Block's Gymkhana 6 GoPro Edition*


----------



## UPTHEORG

This one has been yanked a few times for copyright infringement, but it's a tear jerker worth viewing if you can:

ABBA Goes To The Dogs!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Mid-air rescue of unconscious skydiver as seen from his helmetcam


----------



## Norm

PhotonWrangler said:


> Mid-air rescue of unconscious skydiver as seen from his helmetcam


Scary, I came to put this one up but you beat me to it, certainly that fellows lucky day.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Norm said:


> Scary, I came to put this one up but you beat me to it, certainly that fellows lucky day.



We must be reading the same news sources.


----------



## Cataract

Parachuting is one of the safest sports, contrary to popular belief; back in the day, insurance (up to 1 or 2M$ in damage) for one full day cost 2$ for someone who had never jumped. Statistically, the typical already rare injuries are sprain ankles and, much more rarely, broken leg. The instructor had 4000 jumps and only once had to resort to his spare, simply because one of the cables had gone over his parachute. Sky diving is only dangerous in tight groups, where collisions can occur, but are almost never bad. There was another video of an unconscious skydiver rescue, but he didn't recover consciousness until he was already on the ground. I think he had a concussion, but my memory isn't what I remember it to be...


----------



## Cataract

All right, no presentation. Can't call this one interesting in the usual way, but... *ahem*...well... judge for yourself:



500 points for making it past the first 5 minutes.
5000 points for telling me if you can find some original Star Wars fashion inspiration in there. 
(And no, I haven't watched the whole thing, just clicked through)


----------



## Norm

*OneWheel Electric Skateboard || KickStarter. *


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Who knew? 

~ C. G.


----------



## Norm

Who knew? 

~ C. G.[/QUOTE]
Previously posted, I'm calling shenanigans.

Norm


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Norm said:


> Who knew?
> 
> ~ C. G.


Previously posted, I'm calling shenanigans.

Norm[/QUOTE]

Ditto. He always drops the good battery perfectly perpendicular to the table, but he always drops the bad battery on it's edge.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Giant shredder eats cars whole. oo:


----------



## fivemega

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkzgYbL58qQ


----------



## EZO

Astonishing just released new footage of Felix Baumbartner's October 2012 supersonic jump from the edge of space. Hang on to the arms of your chair after the 5:20 mark during his free-fall when he goes into a spin, loses control and almost passes out shortly after breaking the sound barrier. Yeah, it's a promotional video from GoPro and RedBull but they did finance this little venture and the video is pretty amazing. The shot where he leaps from the capsule and disappears as a tiny speck takes my breath away every time I've watched this.


----------



## Norm

*Adult sized 'Little Tikes' takes to the road *


----------



## Cataract

Since no one seems to have taken the bait: 17:16 through 18:36. Recognize any uniforms?


----------



## Cataract

Guided tour of the space station:



Now I know why I'm in no hurry to go there...


----------



## Norm

*Real Life Technology Predicted by Star Trek *


----------



## UPTHEORG

Here's a funny one:


----------



## Cataract

^^ Hey, these guys are from here!

The best example of stupidity EVER:


----------



## Norm

*You Can Stretch Out These Fake Marble Sculptures Like A Slinky
*


----------



## EZO

Russian Army - Get Lucky Cover (Daft Punk)


----------



## Cataract

Strandbeest - PVC creatures:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Norm said:


> *You Can Stretch Out These Fake Marble Sculptures Like A Slinky
> *




Wow, that is weird and cool at the same time.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The Strandbeest is an amazing creation,, when it "evolves" to the point where it's able to reproduce, that's when I'll be willing to call it a new form of Life.

~ Gardiner


----------



## Cataract

I'd definitely be interested in seeing one of those beests try to build another beest with twine and twigs on a windy afternoon... would certainly make things veeeery interesting! 

They are still missing intelligence as well, but I can see how there could be a way to make some form of wind-powered computational device. As for reproduction, it would have to be limited to putting parts together.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Excellent point. All life has intelligence. 

~ C.


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Excellent point. All life has intelligence.
> 
> ~ C.



This forces me up to ask; does all intelligence have life??? Take mathematics for example.... is it a form of intelligence? Is it a form of life???


----------



## Norm

Back on Topic please, this whole page is OT - Norm


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Not news: A live performance of _Get Lucky_.

News: Performed by the Russian Police Choir at the Winter Olympics.


----------



## Monocrom

Happy valentine's Day.


----------



## EZO




----------



## Cataract

The twins who share a body. Really amazing girls!


----------



## Cataract

Johnny Rabb and Benny Greb: Snare slapstick#1



Snare Slapstick #2


----------



## DAN92

Cataract said:


> The twins who share a body. Really amazing girls!


...and courageous, but I do not think that they can get married one day.


----------



## Cataract

I forgot the best part:

 




DAN92 said:


> ...and courageous, but I do not think that they can get married one day.



That is an extremely gray area for everyone from the start and they need to find someone at least as courageous as them.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Paul McCartney's "Yesterday" originally had a working title of "Scrambled Eggs." He wrote some temporary lyrics for it as a stand-in until he developed the actual lyrics which we know today. Here are those original lyrics, performed in public for the first time with Jimmy Fallon.


----------



## Monocrom

DAN92 said:


> ...and courageous, but I do not think that they can get married one day.



Legally there would be issues. Not sure about what type of man would be willing.


----------



## Norm

Let's not stretch the thread topic any further, if you had watched the video, you would appreciate the fact that both girls do not encourage or appreciate speculation about their personal lives. - Norm


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Even raccoons like to pop bubble wrap.


----------



## Norm

*Making Fun: Mission Control Desk*


----------



## Norm

*This Centuries-Old Musical Instrument Sounds Exactly Like Super Mario*


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Norm said:


> *Making Fun: Mission Control Desk*




Best dad ever! :goodjob:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Meerkats are ticklish


----------



## Norm

*JWM 2013. The second championship title! *


----------



## Norm

*Less than 50K from home*


----------



## EZO

Inside the Gold Bullion Vault of the Bank of England


----------



## EZO

*$1 Trillion & US Debt in Physical $100 bills *


----------



## Monocrom

EZO said:


> *$1 Trillion & US Debt in Physical $100 bills *




Very eye-opening.

Just gonna leave it at that.


----------



## EZO

Monocrom said:


> Very eye-opening.
> 
> Just gonna leave it at that.



I know what you mean Monocrom. Kinda' leaves one speechless, don't it?


----------



## Norm

*Check Out These Trippy Cubes in Motion *


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Norm said:


> *Check Out These Trippy Cubes in Motion *




That reminded me of the old Jacobs Ladder / Klick Klack toy


----------



## Monocrom

Do you wish movie trailers were more honest?

Well.... Here ya go!

[video=youtube;I2cS5Fv5xIQ]http://www.youtube.cpm/watch?v=I2cS5Fv5xIQ[/video]


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The simple pleasures are the best ones


----------



## LightWalker

Gravity Light

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QX32yQgybaw#


----------



## Cataract

Ferrari F1 Pit Stop Perfection





BUNNY STAMPEDE!!!:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lees-bunny-stampede-Japans-Rabbit-Island.html


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The worst motorcyclist on earth


----------



## Cataract

That guy must be blind or drunken blind and driving by sound.


----------



## Steve K

PhotonWrangler said:


> The worst motorcyclist on earth



I saw that on Tosh.0
Very funny/scary. I guess that's why motorcycle schools exist, eh?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Good reminder...... 

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Excellent reminder, Chauncey. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cataract

That just had me double-check. That video should be stickied.


Speaking of fire...

The Biggest Stars In Our Universe


----------



## LightWalker

Playing a part in the distribution of recorded foolhardy unlawful and potentially deadly threats to oneself and others is beyond the scope of this board. The distribution of such videos is often the motive in such crimes. Playing a part in the distribution only encourages similar behavior. Post removed. - Empath.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

RIP Hal Douglas, another great movie trailer announcer. He passed away from pancreatic cancer last Friday at age 89.



**Edit**

There's a short film about Hal Leonard here.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Time lapse video of the Milky Way passing by...


----------



## Cataract

Strange sounds heard world wide:


I've heard some of those sounds myself, but nothing nearly as loud or as creepy as in this video. Good to know I wasn't loosing my marbles, though... 



And to take the creeps out of you:

Pomplamoose


----------



## LightWalker

Cataract said:


> Strange sounds heard world wide:
> 
> 
> I've heard some of those sounds myself, but nothing nearly as loud or as creepy as in this video. Good to know I wasn't loosing my marbles, though..




...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Some of these sound like distant aircraft and others sound like weather patterns.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

If you've ever wondered what it would sound like if a trombonist sneezed into his horn, wonder no more...


----------



## Monocrom

That sounded about right.


----------



## Norm

Daniel Ricciardo compares his incredible day job to that of a Royal Australian Air Force Pilot with a runaround at a regional Air Force Base in Australia.

Daniel and F/A-18 Hornet pilot, FLTLT Michael Keightley got the adrenaline pumping with an occupation comparison of larger-than-life proportions. It can be argued that both have two of the best careers in the world. Although they have different crafts, they push themselves beyond what's possible on a daily basis.


----------



## Cataract

Light Goes On



EFFIN EPIC MAN!!!


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

I cannot imagine how that was done...but if just a torch and time...wow.

obi


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Kitty hug


----------



## Monocrom

That is one lucky dude.


----------



## Cataract

PhotonWrangler said:


> Kitty hug



He's gotta be used to it, otherwise he would have been on the ground.

Reminds me of a short news documentary about people who had unusual pets. This one couple had a young tiger (2-3 year old?). they explained that it cost about 500$ of meat per week to feed it and all the precautions that were necessary like the fenced cage in the yard. They let the reporter in the cage with them, explaining that the tiger only wanted to play and was absolutely not dangerous, but loved to meet new people (hey, I had a pet like that; we called it a dog and could keep her in the house!) First thing you know, that 600 pound tiger had its paws on the reporter's shoulders, pinning him to the fence and was rubbing its cheeks against his face while the master was trying to get it to back off a little and let the poor man breathe (hey, just like my old English sheep dog!).


----------



## Cataract

Surprisingly few people know about one of Canada's best invention ever:


----------



## LightWalker

5 Sci-fi Weapons that Actually Exist


----------



## Cataract

Guilty Dogs


----------



## Empath

Amazing little boy


----------



## Monocrom

Rather amazing that he was both so right as well as so wrong....


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Amazing 6 year old knows the entire periodic table of elements.


----------



## Cataract

Bulletproof clothing designer. When he shoots a model, he really soot AT the model - including all of his employees!!!


----------



## Cataract

Kids React to.... ... ... the walkman



Kids React to Rotary Phones



I wanted to do just this, but with turn tables and the VHS.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

What happened at the central office when you dialed a rotary phone.


----------



## Steve K

the electro-mechanical bits of switch gear are pretty cool and impressive! The whole issue of how you hook up any arbitrary phone to any other arbitrary phone still amazes me... These are problems that a lot of very smart folks spent years and years developing and refining. Their final designs are usually quite clever and inventive. Sort of like a modern equivalent of building the Egyptian pyramids, perhaps?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I recently spoke to a guy who had spent some time in one of the old mechanical central offices. He said you could tell by the noise level when people woke up for the day. It would be pretty quiet at 6am, but as the morning wore on the clatter of stepper relays would increase as people started dialing their phones.

I remember standing in a mechanical switch room once during a tour. I was standing next to a quiet relay rack, minding my own business when suddenly the rack jumped to life with a CLICKETY-CLICKETY-BRRRRRRT-CLICK. Almost wet my pants


----------



## Cataract

Whoa! that was brute relay/contact mass per phone call! Would be funnier to show one about switchboard operators to the kids, though


----------



## ven

The pits of evolution...........


----------



## StarHalo

Drone footage of a fireworks show. From _up in the middle_ of the fireworks:


----------



## EZO

StarHalo said:


> Drone footage of a fireworks show. From _up in the middle_ of the fireworks:




Hey StarHalo, this is a cool video. I'm glad you posted it.....but why did you put it here in the "Secret Aircraft" thread when it has nothing to do with this topic? Perhaps it should really have been posted to the "Interesting Video Finds" thread? No?


----------



## StarHalo

EZO said:


> but why did you put it here in the "Secret Aircraft" thread when it has nothing to do with this topic?



Drones are a sub topic within this thread, but yeah, it could go either place..


----------



## LightWalker

A storm coming in the heavens.

METEOR STORM UPDATE/New ASTEROID.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=v4jav0gfUTM


----------



## Lite_me

What gets me about this clip is the people that are standing around and walking by that seem oblivious to this guys talent. You won't see something like this everyday in your travels. Even if it was a bit staged. (I understand there was a microphone placed under the piano). The guy is good!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Wow, he was good. I'd love to hear a studio quality version of his work.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Street collapse in Baltimore yesterday (last 15 seconds).


----------



## Cataract

*Lip Sync Battle with Emma Stone*


----------



## Monocrom

Title says it all:


----------



## StarHalo

BREAK STUFF (at 2500 frames per second):


----------



## Norm

PhotonWrangler said:


> What happened at the central office when you dialed a rotary phone.



This is what happened when you dialled a phone connected to a step by step exchange the handsets connected to the exchange could be push button or rotary depending on design.



I worked on a number of these exchanges in my twenties.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Norm, I'm guessing that you spent a lot of time burnishing contacts. That seems to be the most frequent cause of relay failures next to metal fatigue.


----------



## inetdog

Norm said:


> This is what happened when you dialled a phone connected to a step by step exchange the handsets connected to the exchange could be push button or rotary depending on design
> 
> I worked on a number of these exchanges in my twenties.


But if the phones were push button, either they had to output dial pulses via circuitry or the exchange needed to have a tone to pulse convertor available for that line.


----------



## Norm

PhotonWrangler said:


> Norm, I'm guessing that you spent a lot of time burnishing contacts. That seems to be the most frequent cause of relay failures next to metal fatigue.


 Constantly. 



inetdog said:


> But if the phones were push button, either they had to output dial pulses via circuitry or the exchange needed to have a tone to pulse convertor available for that line.







Norm said:


> handsets connected to the exchange could be push button or rotary *depending on design*.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Lite_me said:


> What gets me about this clip is the people that are standing around and walking by that seem oblivious to this guys talent. You won't see something like this everyday in your travels. The guy is good!



We're living in the Age of the Internet. I don't have time for that now, maybe I'll click on it later. Sad really. :shakehead

Yes, he is good.

~ Chance


----------



## RetroTechie

This certainly has hit potential, try not to laugh: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9J9X9VvYQXU

It seems it's a trend of sorts for Koreans, watching other people eat. Some background here, a more down-to-earth example here (note that stack of cola bottles behind her!).


----------



## StarHalo

Nope, just weird. Not even the correct definition of food porn..


----------



## ven

Lots of brass
http://www.wimp.com/brassband/


----------



## Cataract

StarHalo said:


> Nope, just weird. Not even the correct definition of food porn..



Not bad, but lcaking in quantity... I've seen a guy try to eat a hamburger made of a 2 pound meat patty. It was stacked a good 15 inches high and is gourmet stuff not unlike what you're pointing us to. probably cost over 50$ too... would have gotten a free lifetime membership card if he ate the whole thing in less than 1H15. Need I say he failed? I think he should not have had an appetizer plate :shakehead


----------



## StarHalo

Cataract said:


> Not bad, but lcaking in quantity...



I thought only Americans found quantity sexy..


----------



## Cataract

StarHalo said:


> I thought only Americans found quantity sexy..



It's a mix of food porn and food orgy, really. The ingredients were sexy but the quantity just preposterous.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Watch a sinkhole open up in real time. It starts to really go around 1:13. I's amazing that no one's car fell into it.


----------



## DAN92

Flashlight Photography.......interesting.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

9 year old tears it up on the banjo


----------



## Cataract

[h=1]Darcy Oake's jaw-dropping dove illusions | Britain's Got Talent 2014[/h]


----------



## LightWalker

Boulder stops inches from hitting church.

http://www.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/v...b.html?sr=fb051214boulderchurch1230avideolink


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Cat saves boy from dog attack. Your dog wants nothing to do with this bada$$ cat.

http://www.wptv.com/news/local-news...ack-in-southwest-bakersfield-california-video


----------



## Monocrom

That is one awesome cat.


----------



## RetroTechie

Love that dog/cat vid! :thumbsup:

Cat in our house is a *****: yesterday it kept hesitating to go out our kitchen door. I did, and encountered a young bird in our shed. My current theory is mum & dad were keeping watch as the youngster took its flying lessons, and perhaps 'attacked' our cat earlier. Enough to make our cat stay away... :nana: Note: these are small birds we're talking about, any cat should be "master o/t house" here... Typical behaviour for our cat, though. :laughing:



LightWalker said:


> Boulder stops inches from hitting church.


Aiiijjj... the devil slipped up.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Bioluminescent footsteps


----------



## DAN92

PhotonWrangler said:


> Cat saves boy from dog attack.


The cat has well acts, speedy recovery to the wounded little boy.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Inexpensive, solar powered mosquito control. This is genius.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Time lapse of supercell thunderstorm forming. :duck:


----------



## Monocrom

Classical music like you've literally never heard before....


----------



## DAN92

yeah monocrom!, "the muppet show", I enjoyed watching this show.


----------



## Monocrom

I did too. Those were the days.... 

(Now we've got wrong-sounding Muppets. :sigh


----------



## PhotonWrangler

That was fun.


----------



## LightWalker

Solar Roadways


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Tree full of pollen. Aaahhhh....aaahhhhhh.........achoo!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Google sends a lone employee on foot to map deserted island in Japan. Video is embedded in story here.


----------



## fivemega

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-h19q799UY


----------



## AZPops

kind'ah felt sorry for him ... :sigh:





Yeah, for about 2 SECONDS! .... 



:tinfoil:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Truck takes direct hit by lightning, couple survives to tell about it.


----------



## Cataract

That's a good reason to get you vehicle fixed rather than have a chain dangling to the ground!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

How they made the Old Spice "I'm on a horse" commercial. There was no green screen involved. They built a rig to carefully slide the actor onto the horse while he was delivering his lines.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I love this one. Unsuspecting moviegoers were shown a film of a car driving down the road from the point of view of the driver. Then the audience's cellphones were triggered en masse with an incoming "message," causing them to look away from the screen for a moment. And at that time the car on the screen veers off the road and has a horrible crash. It turns out to be a PSA from Volkswagen about distracted driving. VERY effective!


----------



## Cyclops942

Not to take away from the message VW was promoting (because it's a very good message, and much needed), but how does this "location-based broadcaster" thing send an alert to my phone, when I haven't given the theater my cell number? (And don't get me started about how all those folks who got the message had already passed the point where POLITE movie-goers have turned off or silenced their cell phones...)

(I realize that I do not understand the magic that makes cellphones work, so please don't beat me up for my ignorance. I just thought that my phone couldn't be made to give me a text message alert unless someone had sent a message directly to my phone (by means of the identification implicit in the phone number).)


----------



## inetdog

Could be that the movie-goers had to download an app first in order to qualify for the special showing?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

There is at least one company that is doing exactly this - offering a type of SMS broadcast where the user has to be running the broadcast app to receive the message. Chances are the theater somehow prompted the customers to download and run this app.

Also, if you have Wi-Fi turned on in your phone, you are constantly broadcasting your MAC address. This might provide another avenue for sending a broadcast SMS to all MACs within range. BTW ios8 will have a fix for this in terms of providing some anonymization of MACs.


----------



## Cyclops942

It seems that this is a more likely explanation... http://www.one2many.eu/en/cell-broadcast/how-it-works


----------



## Cataract

I say if you're dumb enough to have your phone on in a movie theater (especially at the cost of tickets nowadays) then you deserve such a direct lessons because you're likely a good candidate for reading your texts at any moment when driving. 

Truth be told, I somewhat doubt this video isn't just an advertisement with actors. Anyone in the theater would have noticed the cameramen (notice how the cameras move?), unless they were attending a special premiere where they were requested to send feedback through sms... but how would you expect people to be paying full attention after this??? Nevertheless, GREAT POINT! When are cars going to be equipped with a system that automatically takes over cell phone functions? How many need to die before it becomes a standard? I still see idiots with their phone to their ear in the mos unpredictable areas of town, yet they have a driver's license (or at least should!)

Great publicity stunt!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Thug tries to rob convenience store owner. Store owner is an ex Green Beret. With predictable results.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Feel-good story about a guy who sees playground kids in danger, steps in to prevent a tragedy by driving his truck into the path of a kid speeding through the park in a car. Local businesses offer to fix his truck for free and he winds up with an amazing new front bumper with LED arrays in it. A double win. 

Video in story below - 

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=30477729&nid=148&fm=home_page&s_cid=toppick1


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Missed it by _that_ much...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Deleted this video of a drone at a fireworks show as it could give people ideas to try something stupid and/or illegal. Move on, nothing to see here...


----------



## Norm

*Five simple questions science CAN'T ANSWER *



*The Musical Genius* (long but entertaining)


----------



## Norm

*3D Printed SJR Flashlight Prototype!*


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The Musical Genius was amazing. I really enjoyed their improv on Scott Joplin's "The Entertainer" at the end. :thumbsup:

Regarding the 5 questions that Science can't answer, we do know at least some of the reasons why we sleep. There are many physically restorative processes going on in addition to the organization of the day's thoughts.

Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## inetdog

There is at least one authoritative experiment showing that when a lab rat sleeps after running a maze it mentally reruns that maze.
When more than one maze was run immediately before sleeping, the sleep activity seems to include random mixes of parts of the two mazes as well as complete individual mazes.


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> The Musical Genius was amazing. I really enjoyed their improv on Scott Joplin's "The Entertainer" at the end. :thumbsup:
> 
> Regarding the 5 questions that Science can't answer, we do know at least some of the reasons why we sleep. There are many physically restorative processes going on in addition to the organization of the day's thoughts.
> 
> Thanks for sharing these!



I still don't get how Science can't explain sleep.... When even a child can. We sleep because our bodies get tired. Done!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

F16's low approach gives spectators a haircut


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Not exactly a video but a Google Streetview look inside Adam Savages' man cave. Check out the "chandelier" above the pool table!


----------



## Norm




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

NORM! Welcome to the party. #1191 :wave:

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

Very cute little girl and her brother at America's got talent. 










My favorite part is when Howard Stern says "we can't wait to hear to your sweet music" Watch the expression on the girl's face when he says that


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Wow. I did not expect that! :laughing:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

A black leopard's reaction when he sees his favorite zookeeper.


----------



## Monocrom

Looks like someone was in a playful mood.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Regarding ~ Little Girl Screaming..... 

Perfect way to harm her vocal chords. 

Howard was right to be concerned. :thumbsup:

Her father needs a  sign.

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> Looks like someone was in a playful mood.



The secret is that _she_ gives the best belly rubs 





Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Regarding ~ Little Girl Screaming.....
> 
> Perfect way to harm her vocal chords.
> 
> Howard was right to be concerned. :thumbsup:
> 
> Her father needs a  sign.
> 
> ~ Chance



Actually, there is a technique for this. Plenty of tutorials on youtube and lots of people doing it for years with very little problems.

On another note, Weird Al has it all figured out:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Do you think the little girl is one of them? Otherwise, what's your point?

~Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Loved the Foil video and the guest stars at the end! That tune qualifies as an ear worm for me.

In other news, Weird Al has discovered digital harmonizers.


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Do you think the little girl is one of them? Otherwise, what's your point?
> 
> ~Chance



I cannot tell if she knows about the techniques or not, but she sure doesn't complain one bit. That's all I can really tell from here. She and her brother made it past Vegas and rehearsed daily from what they say. I can't fathom no one at America's got talent would have done something to stop her if she showed signs of trouble...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Thanks for the additional information. Is she a one trick pony, or can she actually sing? Perhaps another video.......

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

I saw a video where she says she can't stand pop music; be your own judge. These should answer your questions:

In Vegas she actually explains the basic technique (and, yes, it is how the pros explain it with a couple other things along with it):



In this one she puts it all out and you get to hear from her dad how it all started:


----------



## Cataract

Here's a completely different type of performer. Totally sick, dude!!!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Very cool. He reminds me of Michael Winslow from the Police Academy movies.


----------



## Cataract

Michael Winslow is much better at Rock, though:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Wow. That guy continues to amaze me!


----------



## Cataract

Dog passes out from overwhelming joy.



...and I thought my Cocker Spaniel freaked out when I came back from work...


----------



## StarHalo

Here we visit an Ivory Coast cocoa farmer, who is having a poor season but surviving none the less; he has heard legends that white people make some sort of food from the beans, but he's not sure that it's true. Our interviewer then shows him a bar of chocolate, revealing that this is what's done with the farmer's product, and shares it - the first time the farmer has ever heard of or tasted chocolate.

The farmer then calls a village council meeting and shares this new information with all the farmers, and they all get their first experience with the finished product of the beans they've worked with all their lives.

We then travel afield where the workers use baskets and machetes to cut and gather fresh cocoa fruit for beans; here too the men tell tales of what is done with the product of their life's trade, and are surprised to finally encounter the end result..


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Bear saves crow from drowning


----------



## Cataract

I know, yet another talent AND street performer, but he almost had me cry the first time I saw this:



And to compensate, the Porsche 918 - I GOTTA get me one of these!!!



Okay, couldn't resist:


----------



## Cataract

I believe I forgot to share this one... For those who like Amarula, it is made with a fruit called the Marula and this is where it comes from:


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> I know, yet another talent AND street performer, but he almost had me cry the first time I saw this:




Woah! I though there was only one of those instruments in existence. And that's definitely not the musician I saw using it. This video is far more significant than first it seems.


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> Woah! I though there was only one of those instruments in existence. And that's definitely not the musician I saw using it. This video is far more significant than first it seems.



Not the only one at all.

Electric violins and cello quartets:
Escala
Asturia

and even an electric harp duo:
Camille and Kennerly harp twins


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Man tries to catch lightning with video camera, succeeds.


----------



## Cataract

Serenading the cattle


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Serenading the cows......Chance thinks Pavlov's Dog. 

1. Play trombone. 
2. Feed cows hay. 
3. Repeat.

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Serenading the cows......Chance thinks Pavlov's Dog.
> 
> 1. Play trombone.
> 2. Feed cows hay.
> 3. Repeat.
> 
> ~ Chance



Maybe, maybe not. I wouldn't be surprised it's about milking time or the likes, but farmers do agree that cows like music and horticulturists agree plants like music.

This one has NOTHING to do with Pavlov:


----------



## nbp

How to choose a wife: the Universal Hot Crazy Matrix.

This guy is awesome!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

"Be careful. You're talking to a man." Laughed till I cried. :twothumbs

~ Chance


----------



## Lite_me

Here's another one like the cattle serenade. But they don't mosey.


----------



## Cataract

nbp said:


> How to choose a wife: the Universal Hot Crazy Matrix.
> 
> This guy is awesome!




Has anyone checked the women's version of the chart? It seems that the ONE "off-the-chart-too-good-to-be-true" place is occupied by men on both charts!


----------



## Cataract

Lite_me said:


> Here's another one like the cattle serenade. But they don't mosey.




I can't help but feel like they are practicing because there is a nuclear test field nearby... That's how they had us do it in school anyways...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Cataract said:


> I can't help but feel like they are practicing because there is a nuclear test field nearby... That's how they had us do it in school anyways...



So _that's_ what they meant by duck and cover. :laughing:


----------



## nbp

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Serenading the cows......Chance thinks Pavlov's Dog.
> 
> 1. Play trombone.
> 2. Feed cows hay.
> 3. Repeat.
> 
> ~ Chance



Orrrr, the more likely scenario: cattle are big Lorde fans. :laughing:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:shakehead Nope! Pavlov's dog. 

~ C.G.


----------



## Cataract

PhotonWrangler said:


> So _that's_ what they meant by duck and cover. :laughing:



ROFL




Chauncey Gardiner said:


> :shakehead Nope! Pavlov's dog.
> 
> ~ C.G.



I don't see them drooling...

10 Reasons Burce Lee may have been suprehuman


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cataract said:


> I don't see them drooling...



:shrug: You make an interesting point.


~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

It's time for the bottle boys


----------



## thedoc007

http://www.ted.com/talks/lennart_green_does_close_up_card_magic

This guy has a unique way of doing card tricks...and he is really freakin' good.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Guy makes homemade record lathe and transforms old CDs into working "vinyl" records.


----------



## Cataract

I always freaked out at the guy who would lie down on his stomach 3 feet away from some monster while explaining "they can run 40 miles an hour and only one bite and you're done for..."
For those who miss Steve, the first 6 minutes are a great fix already:



"Holy smokes, that was too close... let's follow 'em!"


----------



## TEEJ




----------



## TEEJ

The Bobbit Worm is a freakish monster, it looks like its straight out of a monster movie.


----------



## thedoc007

TEEJ said:


> The Bobbit Worm is a freakish monster, it looks like its straight out of a monster movie.



And it is huge, too. Several feet long...not just some tiny little thing that feeds on small fish. The ocean is a scary place...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Triggering lightning strikes with rockets. With some amazing slo-mo footage.


----------



## Norm

*Boeing 787-9 Dreamliner performs acrobatic stunts - Jumbo Jet Stunts Farnborough Airshow 2014 *


----------



## Nice65

Norm said:


> *Boeing 787-9 Dreamliner performs acrobatic stunts - Jumbo Jet Stunts Farnborough Airshow 2014 *



Wow! 

Excellent pilot yes, but I didn't realise how manoeuvrable a large jet like that could be.

I really ought get to Farnborough for the airshow some time, it's only an hour or so away for me.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Fish fireworks


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Baseball almost takes out pitcher :duck:


----------



## samiluo




----------



## PhotonWrangler

Apparently dead alkaline batteries that are dropped onto a hard surface bounce more than good batteries. Here's why...


----------



## Norm

PhotonWrangler said:


> Apparently dead alkaline batteries that are dropped onto a hard surface bounce more than good batteries. Here's why



Existing thread

Norm


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner




----------



## PhotonWrangler

Gas from volcanic blast in New Guinea causes clouds to scatter.


----------



## Cataract

Chauncey Gardiner said:


>




For some reason, I thought it was a pogue dog before seeing his face. Then again, I did the mistake of thinking this was a legit spoof:
:

Rewind Youtube Styke (just don't ask how many I've been drinking) :


----------



## Lucciola

After the introduction of the new iphone 6 and the iwatch: Here's the answer!

Revolutionary new hardware! The bookbook!


----------



## Lucciola

Norm said:


> *Boeing 787-9 Dreamliner performs acrobatic stunts - Jumbo Jet Stunts Farnborough Airshow 2014 *



Wow, thanks for that, that's simply beautiful! A true Dream (liner).

Here's a video I like very much. It's a commercial from the 80's from Eurocopter. Yet I still find it quite amazing to watch. Just imagine going on a nice relaxed Sunday afternoon hike in the woods when suddenly...errr.... :duck:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Lucciola said:


> After the introduction of the new iphone 6 and the iwatch: Here's the answer!
> 
> Revolutionary new hardware! The bookbook!




...and I can ingest the data with my iEye.


----------



## Cataract

They forgot to mention the bookbook is 100% recyclable and can also turn into survival fire-starting tinder! Try that with an iBook!



Lucciola said:


> Wow, thanks for that, that's simply beautiful! A true Dream (liner).
> 
> Here's a video I like very much. It's a commercial from the 80's from Eurocopter. Yet I still find it quite amazing to watch. Just imagine going on a nice relaxed Sunday afternoon hike in the woods when suddenly...errr.... :duck:




That's crazy insane piloting skills!


----------



## Norm

*Supercar Vs Motorbike Vs F1 Car - Top Gear Festival Sydney *


----------



## KITROBASKIN

A 34 second cautionary tale

http://youtu.be/IgyttxGdhOs


Belt Sander Safety


----------



## moshow9




----------



## PhotonWrangler

The last surviving witness to the asassination of Abraham Lincoln lived long enough to talk about it on television.


----------



## Monocrom

Five years old.... Wow!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Yeah. I don't think I would have grasped the gravity of the situation at 5 years old.


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> Yeah. I don't think I would have grasped the gravity of the situation at 5 years old.



He didn't either. He mentioned that at first he was concerned about the man who "fell" out of the balcony.


----------



## degarb

Monocrom said:


> He didn't either. He mentioned that at first he was concerned about the man who "fell" out of the balcony.



I wasn't buying a word of it - too much was faked on TV then, unlike today- until he mentions his perspective.

Interesting, how they try to finish the old guy off with free tobacco.


----------



## degarb

KITROBASKIN said:


> A 34 second cautionary tale
> 
> http://youtu.be/IgyttxGdhOs
> 
> 
> Belt Sander Safety



I am confused. Should we belt sand in the nude, or with clothing on? Seems like a lose-lose situation to me.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

degarb said:


> I am confused. Should we belt sand in the nude, or with clothing on? Seems like a loose, loose situation to me.



Hey degarb,

I had this post over in the machining section of CPF but a retired moderator deleted the thread and put it here. It was meant to be a reminder to be safe when using power tools while trying to slightly amuse. Not sure this is an 'Interesting Video Find', but...

I had the belt sander upside down on my lap and the trigger locked on while sanding "2 by" scrap redwood blocks for my son. It took me maybe an hour and a half to get the sweatshirt (and shirt) remnant out of the mechanism. It sheared teeth off the drive belt; a $3 part but $11 shipping at Black and Decker .com. Outrageous!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

They should change the name to Forrest Gump University. 

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Also, if she's interviewing people close-up, why is she holding a shotgun mike?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Perhaps the other one broke. :shrug:

~ C.G.


----------



## Monocrom

degarb said:


> Interesting, how they try to finish the old guy off with free tobacco.



Back then, that was like handing someone a bottle of fine wine.


----------



## Monocrom

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> They should change the name to Forrest Gump University.
> 
> ~ Chance




In case anyone had doubts that America is on its way to becoming a 3rd World nation in just a couple more generations....


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Lucky guy...


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Wow! That's what you call millisecond lucky. Twice.

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

From a great attitude comes great accomplishments.

~ Chance


----------



## Lite_me

Don't have a fishin' pole.. no problem.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> From a great attitude comes great accomplishments.
> 
> ~ Chance



That kid is going places. :thumbsup:


----------



## LightWalker

Don't use moonlight mode in Florida.

http://www.usatoday.com/videos/news/nation/2014/09/26/16230993/?showmenu=true


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Close call. Cats are way too fast for gators though!


----------



## thedoc007

PhotonWrangler said:


> Close call. Cats are way too fast for gators though!



Yep. Not only that, but they don't give a ****.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sAF8gMN9c0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiyWXQyAJ44

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=je_9QhJFSR0


----------



## PhotonWrangler

That is one brave cat!


----------



## LightWalker

thedoc007 said:


> Yep. Not only that, but they don't give a ****.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sAF8gMN9c0
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiyWXQyAJ44
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=je_9QhJFSR0



I've never seen a gator back down from a cat, thanks for sharing those videos.



PhotonWrangler said:


> That is one brave cat!



Those cats are crazy.


----------



## Lite_me

Quite a machine.


----------



## Cyclops942

Holy cow... and that operator has a really light touch, too. Amazing.


----------



## thedoc007

Lite_me said:


> Quite a machine.



You said it...that is pretty awesome.


----------



## Monocrom

So adorable!


----------



## Lite_me

Speaking of adorable...


----------



## Lucciola

Nice animation...


----------



## Monocrom

Okay, that was truly creative. :twothumbs


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Hawk takes down quadcopter...


----------



## Cataract

How English sounds to non-English speakers:



Could also be named "How couple conversation sounds like to men"


----------



## KITROBASKIN

For those with a certain kind of interest in horses:






Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## PhotonWrangler

You've never heard the Star Spangled Banner played like this before...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

A guy invents a new musical instrument - the scrub board. This is really clever and somehow very satisfying to watch.


----------



## degarb

Lite_me said:


> Quite a machine.




There are several things that went through my head watching this amazing machine: 

Gosh, some people really don't like christmas! 

Is there not a better use for a tree than mulch? What does this say about our society and success of the gardening club propaganda? 

Don't show this to the Israeli government. 

Will the price of tree removal drop? 

Does look like the safest way to fell a tree. But, how quick can it mow my lawn? Also, I got this door at my house that needs planing… 

How many of my old electric razors will it take to make my own home made version? 

If I show this to my wife-former park ranger-, just how long will the nightmares last? (She ran out of the room screaming after 3 seconds into video, about enough time to see the first tree mulched, with a second or two to spare. )

Yeah, but what does it do to the attached tree hugger?

I wonder how many minutes each year this contraption could save me on shaving?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Military secrets: How to open velcro silently.


----------



## degarb

PhotonWrangler said:


> Military secrets: How to open velcro silently.




I thought the Official United States Army hand book recommended ear plugs for silently opening velcro.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Idiot who points laser at police helicopter gets taken down and embarrassed in front of his friends


----------



## Monocrom

Big Brother clearly was not amused.


----------



## LightWalker

Fall foliage in Arkansas, shot from a drone.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fFtmz7_dIrY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## samiluo

haha all these videos are funny actually if you want to check funny video clips everyday, amazinglife247 channel on youtube is awesome, he got 1M subs now but strange though he didnt update videos in recent three months..


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Fisherman rescues young bald eagle from lake. Kind of long but interesting. The poor eagle was so exhausted that he had no choice but to swim towards the fisherman's boat.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

This guy juggling light balls in a cone is hypnotizing. All it needs is the Sabre Dance music behind it.


----------



## Cataract

Good find! Make a cone that can do that with flashlights and I'll quickly become a circus act


----------



## Lite_me

Now this, is using your head!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Does that produce a concussion in slow motion? :thinking:


----------



## bhds

Lite_me said:


> Now this, is using your head!]



Holy ----!!!


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Cataract

WOW, that's one sturdy ladder...it barely bent! I'd like to see the unloading part as well.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

This is not exactly video but its close and it's pretty trippy. Imagine a cross between a green laser pointer and silly putty. Particle simulator.


----------



## Cataract

I get a help screen and no way to get out of it.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I clicked on the help screen and it cleared. I'm using Firefox 33.0.


----------



## inetdog

Chrome on Android gets seriously messed up.


----------



## Cataract

PhotonWrangler said:


> I clicked on the help screen and it cleared. I'm using Firefox 33.0.



Firefox 33.0.2 and all my plugins are up to date. I can select the text, but that's about it :/


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Lightning at 9000 frames per second.


----------



## StarHalo

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Do you come from a land down under



The land of Kranky..


----------



## harro

StarHalo said:


> The land of Kranky..




Ohh no.... last weekend in NOV and this will be happening ALL weekend no more than about 1 Km from where I live. Mouse, Rat blocks, some Clevos and Windsors, Mopars and a smattering of sixes all begging for mercy. If you have an ounce of mechanical sympathy, it aint the place to be. At least the prevailing winds are blowing away from my place of residence. Mind you, they build 'em to blow 'em, then do it all again for Canberra ( Capital of Downunder land ) early-mid in the New Year. Brings a lot of money into the town in the form of accommodation, food, auto parts retailers sales etc etc. Good luck to em, but I might head away for that weekend.

:thinking:

Mind you, I'm certain they would think, ' Why do people collect and like torches and think that they are anything more than a tube that has light coming out of one end ' ?



Best regards,
Mike.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I didn't know until today that the comedy classic "Airplane!" was a direct remake of a 50's film called Zero Hour, all the way down to the pilot's name and a lot of the dialog. Here is a side by side comparison of the two, showing how closely they match.

Yes I'm serious, and don't call me Shirley.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Iridium satellite flares in real time


----------



## Steve K

PhotonWrangler said:


> I didn't know until today that the comedy classic "Airplane!" was a direct remake of a 50's film called Zero Hour, all the way down to the pilot's name and a lot of the dialog. Here is a side by side comparison of the two, showing how closely they match.
> 
> Yes I'm serious, and don't call me Shirley.



holy cow! In that context, the movie is a pretty direct parody instead of just being a regular comedy. It's still a hilarious movie, at least if you like silly, dumb humor (and I do). 

I recognized the guy in Zero Hour who is talking Striker down.. he's the Colonel in Dr. Strangelove who goes nuts... Col. Jack Ripper. Played by Sterling Hayden...
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001330/?ref_=tt_cl_t3

it's a small world, eh??


----------



## CMAG

*Flashlights Fired Out of a Shotgun, Ultimate Torture Test*

Only view this if you have Seven min of time to waste http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1UmcY920gg


----------



## Roger Sully

I actually lol'd at Shoulder Butt


----------



## Norm

*Spectacular Video Of A Missile Blowing Up A Norwegian Navy Frigate*


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Wow. That's gonna leave a dent


----------



## Cataract

*Formula 1 Pit Stops 1950 & Today*





I'm sure Cranky would appreciate...


----------



## degarb

CMAG said:


> *Flashlights Fired Out of a Shotgun, Ultimate Torture Test*
> 
> Only view this if you have Seven min of time to waste http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1UmcY920gg




Guys! Hide this video from yer wives! You don't want to become another Phil Hartman statistic! 
.....
Harry Whittington knew he picked the wrong hunting partner after the third time he had to repeat, "****, would you mind not shining that light in my eyes! "


----------



## degarb

Cataract said:


> *Formula 1 Pit Stops 1950 & Today*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure Cranky would appreciate...





Insane! Not convinced this is safe. Not a spare second to throw the leftover lug nuts in the glove box. 

I don't think ever again I will be satisfied with the service I am getting at my tire company.


----------



## Cataract

degarb said:


> Insane! Not convinced this is safe. Not a spare second to throw the leftover lug nuts in the glove box.
> 
> I don't think ever again I will be satisfied with the service I am getting at my tire company.



I believe the lugs are somehow attached to the wheels or just remain inside the socket to be re-used, else we would see the nuts laying on the ground and people picking them up or slipping on them - not good when you are racing for milliseconds. I'm sure no one would want to get nut lugs thrown in their face by a machine that can rip asphalt apart.


----------



## Norm

The lug nuts do appear to be captive, look carefully at the video again. 

Norm


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Laser etched pumpkin pie. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Water curtain stop signs are hard to miss


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> Water curtain stop signs are hard to miss




Proof that the world is infected with way too many stupid people.


----------



## Cataract

Monocrom said:


> Proof that the world is infected with way too many stupid people.



... and signs. Next thing you know you'll have water curtains with publicity at red lights.

(I should have kept that one to myself... now it's gonna happen for real *sigh*)


----------



## Monocrom

Cataract said:


> ... and signs. Next thing you know you'll have water curtains with publicity at red lights.
> 
> (I should have kept that one to myself... now it's gonna happen for real *sigh*)



Two generations down the road.... at most.


----------



## Monocrom

As a dude, I've done all of the above and never given it a second thought.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

David Fincher

[video]https://vimeo.com/groups/35mmandrisdamburs/videos/108028625[/video]


----------



## Cataract

The 20 year old with a plan to rid the sea of plastic


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Well here's a creative way to keep the defense's hands off the ball. :sick2:


----------



## DAN92

On the occasion of Halloween, the SWAT team from the city of Toledo (Ohio, USA) is disguised as a superhero for hospitalized children.


----------



## degarb

PhotonWrangler said:


> Well here's a creative way to keep the defense's hands off the ball. :sick2:



Thanks for sharing. Now, back to my dinner.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Music teacher sets the bar pretty high for animated Christmas lights...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=bua18A09xfQ


----------



## Cataract




----------



## Cataract

A lot of these have been on here, but I doubt we've seen this whole compilation:


----------



## Cataract

Sorry for posting so much, but...


----------



## 5S8Zh5

This is it


----------



## 5S8Zh5

REMUS SharkCam, whoi.edu/

\/ \/ crank it up to 1080p






_


----------



## Cataract

I hate winter... I wish I could do this right here and now...


----------



## degarb

*doRe: Interesting Video Finds Part 3*



Cataract said:


> I hate winter... I wish I could do this right here and now...




I hope you realize that this video is fake. Also, in the compilation video there were many faked videos.


----------



## Cataract

*Re: doRe: Interesting Video Finds Part 3*



degarb said:


> I hope you realize that this video is fake. Also, in the compilation video there were many faked videos.



There would be a few corpses on the field if that video had been real, but they're still fun to watch


----------



## degarb

*Re: doRe: Interesting Video Finds Part 3*



Cataract said:


> There would be a few corpses on the field if that video had been real, but they're still fun to watch



https://gigaom.com/2009/08/11/the-megawoosh-waterslide-viral-how-it-was-really-done/

Mythbuster episode 145, also. Waterslide wipeout, I believe.http://youtu.be/hB-ltNasHVw


----------



## Cataract

*Re: doRe: Interesting Video Finds Part 3*

I believe tis is the mythbuster video you wanted to link:



This one is no myth:



And, look! He's using the same Husky bag I use to store my safety harness. Difference is I definitely wouldn't go that high and I still don't free climb.


A few other places I'm not likely to be found most of the time (some I might visit, though):


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: doRe: Interesting Video Finds Part 3*

I've climbed towers before. The highest I've ever been is 160 feet AGL. Dramamine helps!


----------



## Erik1213

My original ThruNite Ti's did not hold up well. It would seem that ThruNite fixed this problem!


----------



## wedlpine

Pretty sweet. Haven't picked up any Ti3's yet. I have the Ti's and Tis's.


----------



## kj2

That's so cool


----------



## Utew

I hope Thrunite at least sends these guys a discount coupon/t-shirt etc. 

Selfbuilt might want to add a bit more spice to his reviews*, this might be just the ticket. 
Shotgun battle Surefire vs Maglite... place your bets. 

_*Though they are near perfection as is..._


----------



## Norm

CMAG said:


> *Flashlights Fired Out of a Shotgun, Ultimate Torture Test*
> 
> Only view this if you have Seven min of time to waste http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1UmcY920gg



Here's the previous video mentioned in the video posted above. 

Norm


----------



## degarb

*Re: doRe: Interesting Video Finds Part 3*



PhotonWrangler said:


> I've climbed towers before. The highest I've ever been is 160 feet AGL. Dramamine helps!



Dramamine helps? I am taking this seriously, if I ever find myself in this situation. 

I was really thinking, " Yeah, I could do this, with the help of Depends", until the narrator said, okay, another sixty foot to go.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: doRe: Interesting Video Finds Part 3*



degarb said:


> Dramamine helps? I am taking this seriously, if I ever find myself in this situation.
> 
> I was really thinking, " Yeah, I could do this, with the help of Depends", until the narrator said, okay, another sixty foot to go.



Even the sturdiest tower sways in the wind, not enough to see but more than enough to feel, especially when you get to the top. It has to sway so it won't snap. Anyway the Dramamine seemed to reduce the disorienting effects of this movement, at least for me.


----------



## Cataract

*Re: doRe: Interesting Video Finds Part 3*



degarb said:


> Dramamine helps? I am taking this seriously, if I ever find myself in this situation.
> 
> I was really thinking, " Yeah, I could do this, with the help of Depends", until the narrator said, okay, another sixty foot to go.



LOL, a "maximum absorbancy garment" wouldn't be enough for me to make it halfway. Surprisingly, I believe I could do it while hanging off from a helicopter, though. It's all about feeling the tension on the harness for me.




PhotonWrangler said:


> Even the sturdiest tower sways in the wind, not enough to see but more than enough to feel, especially when you get to the top. It has to sway so it won't snap. Anyway the Dramamine seemed to reduce the disorienting effects of this movement, at least for me.



Now that you mention swaying... I'll stick to parachuting and free falling. 



So when is the flashlight real SHOOT-off? Thrunites can't be the only ones to be able to survive this!


----------



## Norm

*Re: doRe: Interesting Video Finds Part 3*

Now what was the topic???

Now I remember " Interesting Video Finds Part 3"

Norm


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: doRe: Interesting Video Finds Part 3*

Cutting a giant rubber band ball in half looks cool and creepy at the same time. All of that stored energy being released makes it look like an alien creature coming to life.


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: doRe: Interesting Video Finds Part 3*

Okay, so it's not 100% accurate. It's close enough.......



*Special thanks to a certain someone on B.F. for finding this.

_Merry Christmas to all!



_


----------



## PhotonWrangler

*Re: doRe: Interesting Video Finds Part 3*

100 years ago today. The story of that truce was amazing and heartwarming. We are all humans after all. Thanks for posting this Monocrom, and Merry Christmas.

:grouphug:

**Edit**

This story reminded me of Snoopy's Christmas by The Royal Guardsmen. :santa:


----------



## Monocrom

*Re: doRe: Interesting Video Finds Part 3*

It is easy to forget that was 100 years ago. Thankfully that Christmas miracle wasn't lost over the decades.


----------



## Norm

*How to make your own AA battery*


----------



## Monocrom

I've recently gotten interested in radios. Ironically, mainly thanks to the mysterious radio broadcasts my character experienced in the video game, Fallout 3. Of particular interest are the mysterious Number Stations that can be found by anyone using a decent radio. The vid. below does its best to explain why some of these stations exist.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I've heard those numbers stations for years and they're a little eerie. I've also heard a mysterious buzzing on 4810 khz for decades and I don't know what it is. The sound resembles a fleet of propeller planes. It's a continuous buzz and nothing else. Might be a jamming station?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Repairing weather instruments on a 400 foot spire.


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> I've heard those numbers stations for years and they're a little eerie. I've also heard a mysterious buzzing on 4810 khz for decades and I don't know what it is. The sound resembles a fleet of propeller planes. It's a continuous buzz and nothing else. Might be a jamming station?



It's a possibility.


----------



## idleprocess

Neat astronomy video...



A keen eye might be able to identify the relative latitudes and even the season of each shot.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Leaving the Earth - Denny Fitch, DC-10 pilot and hero (2001), Errol Morris' First Person (TV series)

part 2 | part 3 | part 4 | part 5


----------



## StarHalo

Standing too close to a fireworks factory explosion - best introductory five seconds of a YouTube video EVER; Michael Bay wishes his movies started this awesomely:


----------



## bhds

I'm a big fan of the timelapse astro videos. that the first time I've seen one that keeps the sky centered and shows the earths rotation. Very cool!!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

StarHalo said:


> Standing too close to a fireworks factory explosion - best introductory five seconds of a YouTube video EVER; Michael Bay wishes his movies started this awesomely:




Wow, that looked like armageddon. I hope nobody was hurt.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

A giant Tesla coil out in the snowy forest. Playing the Benny Hill theme. :laughing:


----------



## degarb

I would be interested in any info on number and type of available print heads that are used in this technology. 

"Hey, Grandma, great dinner. You have some mad coding skills! "

My son wondered if it can also print the internal organs that the food destroys.


----------



## don.gwapo

Precise road painter. :thumbsup:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

That precision was just amazing.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I made it to the 3:15 mark, then had to turn it off. I never drive when I've been drinking. Never.

~ Chance


----------



## 5S8Zh5

african watering hole animal camera


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Think you have a tough job?



Not as tough as that guys.

~ Chance


----------



## DAN92

This policeman is awesome. :twothumbs



Support to the law enforcement.


----------



## Lucciola

I think I'm getting sick...


----------



## DAN92

I like this video, thanks Lucciola.


----------



## Lucciola

5S8Zh5 said:


> Leaving the Earth - Denny Fitch, DC-10 pilot and hero (2001), Errol Morris' First Person (TV series)
> 
> part 2 | part 3 | part 4 | part 5



Dear 5S8Zh5, thanks for bringing this documentary to our attention. Being interrested in aviation and having flown (sailplanes) myself I knew the story of flight 232 of course. But this first-hand account makes this incident even more astonishing and unbelievable.

After watching part 5 I strongly recommend to watch the video in this post from Norm - just to be reminded about the sheer beauty of flying.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Don't text and walk.


----------



## degarb

Probably, not enough off topic from flashlights. I want a heat sink like this one. Wonder what the cost is.


Then, there is:


----------



## Norm

*This Guy's Archery Skills Are Borderline Superhuman*


----------



## StarHalo

Fun fact: In the Amazon warehouse, there are few items more entertaining than *neodymium magnets*; you will occasionally find some stuck to shelving, hanging from lighting fixtures, affixed to equipment, etc. Just earlier this week I was pondering what would happen if these magnets were exposed to the *Will It Blend* test - and lo and behold, the new episode is Buckyballs! And the fact that they *spark/emit light* madly is just icing on the cake:


----------



## degarb

Norm said:


> *This Guy's Archery Skills Are Borderline Superhuman*




Hmm. I thought Mythbusters busted the myth of catching an arrow. Lars, must have missed that episode.

Then, why not put an 18650 inside the pistol grip, add driver and right angle zebra style led head? Oh, I know- you would get 2 years prison time, in Australia, if it strobed on accident in public or accidentally shined in someone's eye. Got to keep things legal and safe, I guess.

As for the "will it blend", this video lacks constructive value and application. Seems as pointless, stupid, or horrific, as putting some hermit crabs in the blender. I just am not sure which is more horrific, or more of a waste? These were good parts!


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Edison's Miracle of Light (1995)


----------



## degarb

5S8Zh5 said:


> Edison's Miracle of Light (1995)


They mention the carbon arc light, from like 1802, something I never heard of before. http://www.edisontechcenter.org/ArcLamps.html

Some good videos there too on the carbon arc light.


----------



## Norm

*How to Make a Taser (Stun Gun)* (joke Folks)



It's worth looking at more of his videos, definitely NSFW. Not Safe for posting here.

Norm


----------



## PhotonWrangler

How they made the Brady Bunch Snickers ad for the Super Bowl. They actually mapped the Brady parents' faces onto other actor look-alikes.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Riding Light

"In our terrestrial view of things, the speed of light seems incredibly fast. But as soon as you view it against the vast distances of the universe, it's unfortunately very slow. This animation illustrates, in realtime, the journey of a photon of light emitted from the surface of the sun and traveling across a portion of the solar system, from a human perspective."


----------



## Lite_me

Check out this juggler. He's a bit different.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Float: Tokyo (2015)


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Train car in W Va explodes in monstrous ball of fire during tv interview about the event.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Some very unique living room lighting.


----------



## SardaoVoador

Sorry Norm, not trying to kill your post, but searching for the title of the video, the following result came in second place:



The tricks that guy pulls are really cool, but I did find this one more amusing


----------



## StarHalo

Gas as explosion in house in New Jersey:


----------



## more_vampires

Electroluminescent paint. Oh yes.



You know you want it.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Oh yeah I want it, unfortunately I don't think they sell this to the public as a DIY kit. It looks like it requires multiple stages of carefully controlled application.


----------



## orbital

more_vampires said:


> Electroluminescent paint. Oh yes.
> 
> You know you want it.



+

Rob Zombies' dream 
:devil:


----------



## degarb

PhotonWrangler said:


> Oh yeah I want it, unfortunately I don't think they sell this to the public as a DIY kit. It looks like it requires multiple stages of carefully controlled application.



WOW! This could revolutionize night time road travel, depending on price, durability , rrequired substrate , and current needed to gain luminous benefit. From motorcyles, to road bicycles, to car outlining, to road outlines to reduce need for overhead street lighting. Like the zipper/airconditioner , will be probably common- by the beginning of next century.


----------



## Norm




----------



## Cataract

This guy really hates fruits & veggies and cars with bad piston rings! That should have been his song, really...


----------



## more_vampires

Cataract said:


> This guy really hates fruits & veggies and cars with bad piston rings! That should have been his song, really...



I liked his RPG with chalk dust training rounds. Super cool toy. Tell a heavy weapon chalk round by the blue casing (usually.)


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Guy has a seizure and loses consciousness while skydiving, lives thanks to quick thinking by his instructor. :sweat:


----------



## DAN92

Thank you to the instructor.




Norm said:


> http://youtu.be/-TC2xTCb_GU


Yes!!


----------



## fivemega

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9NhLLwE7r4


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Dancing origami creatures via arrays of electromagnets


----------



## 5S8Zh5

The Lookout (2011)

https://vimeo.com/39379056


"...Leif Haugen is a fire lookout in a remote corner of the Flathead National Forest in northwestern Montana, and each summer he lives and works alone on top of a mountain three miles from the Canadian border."


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Hachiko Monogatari (1987), stars Tatsuya Nakadai (Seven Samurai, The Human Condition, Yojimbo, Sanjuro, Harakiri, High and Low, The Sword of Doom, Samurai Rebellion, Kill!, Kagemusha, Ran).


----------



## LightWalker

Stunning Drone Footage of Bike Daredevil Riding Vertical Cliff Face in Arizona


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Hang Son Doong


----------



## Cataract




----------



## Cataract




----------



## Cataract




----------



## Cataract

*I have made Didgeridoos out of PVC, am currently making bows from PVC and even considering making PVC flutes, but I never expected something like this:*



*
And then take it one step further: *(kinda tempted to say "here's the same student 4 years later..." It might just be the same guy...look at the face!!! )




[EDIT]: 

OKAY, HAD TO:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Watch a compact disc spinning at 23,000 RPM tear itself apart from centrifugal force. In slow motion.


----------



## more_vampires

PhotonWrangler said:


> Watch a compact disc spinning at 23,000 RPM tear itself apart from centrifugal force. In slow motion.



After 6 mins was absolutely brilliant. It reminded me of my younger days trying to install XP from a burned disc in a cheap gray market system. The "52x" cdrom went haywire and the install cd-r turned to small dust. Ahh. It brought back memories. Excellent video! 

I've done this personally, I just don't have video footage. The guy who owned the system looked quite upset. I guess you'll have to imagine it.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:laughing: After the CD video. I had to click on the drinking the gallon of milk vid. Laughed till I cried. The lovely Mrs. Gardiner, not so much. But she did say, "Why can't I [email protected]@k away?"

~ Chance


----------



## Lite_me

Ha ha ha...


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## StarHalo

The Tonight Show's Jimmy Fallon tells the story of his father-in-law ejecting from a plane; one of those classic late-night TV moments:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

What a great clip! Thanks StarHalo.


----------



## ro63rto

more_vampires said:


> Electroluminescent paint. Oh yes.
> 
> 
> 
> You know you want it.



How about this then. 
Volvo LifePaint.
Reflective paint for clothing OR car/bike that you can apply yourself from a rattle can.

http://youtu.be/CfWzeGlaFvI


----------



## Steve K

StarHalo said:


> The Tonight Show's Jimmy Fallon tells the story of his father-in-law ejecting from a plane; one of those classic late-night TV moments:



Cool story! I didn't know that there were special watch versions for those who ejected using Martin Baker seats.
The detail about the ejection occurring over the Chocolate Mountains got my attention.. This is an area used for military operations, not far from the Marine Corps Air Station in Yuma, AZ and the Naval Air Station in El Centro, CA. 

I was stationed at MCAS Yuma back in the late 70's, working on electronics on jets. The ejection seats in our trainers were considered to have a 80% survival rate.. if you did everything right, there was a 80% chance that you'd live. Injuries due getting kicked by the seat's rocket motor or ejecting into high winds were not unusual. 

Since the ejection in the video took place 15 years earlier, I'll just assume that the ejections were even more dangerous. The decision of when to eject is difficult... you don't want to give up on a plane that you can save (and you'll go before a board of inquiry later to explain what was happening), but if you wait a couple of seconds too long, you might not survive the ejection. It's a dangerous job, although a pretty cool job. Kudos to Jimmy for getting the watch for his father-in-law and sharing the story.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Changing the Xenon bulb in an IMAX projector.


----------



## Cataract

So.... when are they putting that bulb in a flashlight?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Lol. I watched someone install a similar bulb in one of those Space Cannon fixtures. Similar process requiring the protective gear, although it wasn't a water cooled lamp.


----------



## Cataract

You would also need face protection just to operate such a flashlight, but in the shape of a welder's mask... did you see that arc gap? After seeing this, doing maintenance on an X-ray tube is just a walk in the park.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

live lunar eclipse

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/nasa-msfc


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Flying Cheap (2010)


----------



## Lite_me

Hang in there until they get the fans adjusted right.. pretty cool.. the music fits too.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Cataract

Lite_me said:


> Hang in there until they get the fans adjusted right.. pretty cool.. the music fits too.




I want a fire-on-a-stick version! Would scare the heebie jeebies out of cavemen :devil:


----------



## more_vampires

Lite_me said:


> Hang in there until they get the fans adjusted right.. pretty cool.. the music fits too.




The second half was a tear jerker. As I thought of the music and the visuals, it reminded me of a great composer facing the end of his work. I was also kind of reminded of the British in the 1940's.

All in all, great combo of visual and music choice. Plus 5 from me.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

If you've ever wondered what it looks like inside a knuckle when you crack it, wonder no more...


----------



## Cataract

PhotonWrangler said:


> If you've ever wondered what it looks like inside a knuckle when you crack it, wonder no more...




AWESOME! :twothumbs:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

A car-ousel...


----------



## StarHalo

Have you tried Taco Town?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Where's the video? 

~ C. G. 

Edit, That's weird. It doesn't show on my iPad, but it does on the iMac. Thanks Empath. :wave: 

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

StarHalo said:


> Have you tried Taco Town?




Sounds as good as barbecue chips in chocolate ice cream!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Strong winds blow train cars off bridge in Jefferson Parish, Louisiana


----------



## Cataract

*What do you get when you mix middle-eastern instruments, heavy metal and Tuvan throat singing? 

THIS:*


----------



## Lite_me

Cataract said:


> *What do you get when you mix middle-eastern instruments, heavy metal and Tuvan throat singing?
> 
> THIS:*


I hope at least HE likes it...


----------



## Cataract

He looks quite happy to me...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

He sort of sounds like Wolfman Jack.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

So a Koala walks into a hospital... no seriously, he really did.


----------



## idleprocess

After listening to a co-worker opine on the futility of aspects of science that find disagreeable on the basis of _it's just a *theory*_...


The first 60 seconds are so amazingly concise and accessible that I feel it should be a go-to explanation for *how science works*.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

idleprocess said:


> The first 60 seconds are so amazingly concise and accessible that I feel it should be a go-to explanation for *how science works*.



That first 60 seconds was absolutely perfect. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

One pitch, two injured hands.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Into the Cave of Wonders (2014)

Invisible Universe Revealed (22 Apr. 2015)

Fat Chance: Fructose 2.0 (2013)


----------



## lunas

https://youtu.be/fIajK6Ne1Zk may the 4th


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHCGN7rLUrIthe 5th strikes back


https://youtu.be/0hBomVDiwFc return of the 6th


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## PhotonWrangler

Jukebox-sized electromechanical calculator does square roots using nothing more than relays. The clackety-clack is mesmerizing.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Color blind guy experiences full color vision for the first time. Keep some Kleenex handy.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Lite_me

Why would you even try this..


----------



## PhotonWrangler

I'm astounded that he pulled that off. I thought those planks were going to snap or he was going to steer it over the edge. That just has _bad idea_ written all over it.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Interior window falls off of plane. Airplane takes off anyway.


----------



## magellan

PhotonWrangler said:


> I'm astounded that he pulled that off. I thought those planks were going to snap or he was going to steer it over the edge. That just has _bad idea_ written all over it.



Wonder what he does when he really wants to have some fun.


----------



## magellan

PhotonWrangler said:


> Interior window falls off of plane. Airplane takes off anyway.




Which president's wife complained that the planes's windows didn't roll down?


----------



## Monocrom

I dare you not to smile!


----------



## Lite_me

Animal sound man.


----------



## Cataract

Lite_me said:


> Why would you even try this..




I can't believe this worked. The only explanation I can think of is he won the truck on a lottery (or some bet) and had to take it home then and there or lose it. This begs the question: how did they get it off the boat? Same way, but going up??



PhotonWrangler said:


> Interior window falls off of plane. Airplane takes off anyway.




The whole interior of the plane is made from plastics or resins and is mostly there for temperature insulation, hiding wires/air conduits/rivets and for looks/comfort/storage. Every so many flight hours it all gets stripped for fuselage inspection (on some models at least) and then put back in. Every decade or so they also do that to make the seats smaller and closer together while still sporting the same hair grease spots on the 'new' headrests. One of the reasons they have those interior plastic windows is to keep people from having their tongue or cheek stuck on a piece of frozen tempered glass (no joke!). It really is the outer window and fuselage itself that keeps you alive (as well as pilot training and experience combined with avionics)

If you had any idea how much inspection is done on airplanes and the technology involved, you'd definitely feel a whole lot better.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cataract said:


> I can't believe this worked. The only explanation I can think of is he won the truck on a lottery (or some bet) and had to take it home then and there or lose it. This begs the question: how did they get it off the boat? Same way, but going up??



That'll depend on the tide.

~ Chance


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5

The Adobe Illustrator Story


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## PhotonWrangler

This video from Smarter Every Day and Veritasium was fun. You have to sync the two videos together to get the full effect, so I can't embed it here without messing it up.


----------



## idleprocess

5S8Zh5 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HEe3xfWfkG8



Always liked that _Sky Fighters_ edit.

In a similar vein, albeit with an entirely different tone...

When the B1's cut in and then those F-16s skidding around so _irresponsibly_...


----------



## Lite_me

Voice search personal assistant Demo from SoundHound.

Prepare to be blown away.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

"SoundHound, how long until you become self aware, then distroy humankind?" ...................

~ Chance


----------



## PolarLi

Some Xenon ice searchlights in action, plus air horns:


----------



## Cataract

PolarLi said:


> Some Xenon ice searchlights in action, plus air horns:




Don't they have some means to communicate by radio? It kinda felt like watching some sort of weird alien elephant mating ritual that failed or something... For some reason I am being reminded of this film:


----------



## PolarLi

Cataract said:


> Don't they have some means to communicate by radio?



Haha, well, sure they have. Flashing lights and horn blasting is just an old traditon at sea when ships from the same company meet, and it kinda takes off when it's sisterships like this. The usual signal is just three horn blast from each ship in the daytime, or three light flashes during the night.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

PolarLi said:


> Haha, well, sure they have. Flashing lights and horn blasting is just an old traditon at sea when ships from the same company meet, and it kinda takes off when it's sisterships like this. The usual signal is just three horn blast from each ship in the daytime, or three light flashes during the night.




Three flashes are one thing, but constantly shining that much light on anyone [email protected]@King back seems kinda rude to me. 

~ Chance


----------



## Cataract

I guess they're just astonished to see an identical boat like theirs and most likely have met more than once on land and at shore. 

I can indirectly relate as there are not too many cars like mine on the road and last time I saw one with the same color we both really noticed each other.


----------



## PolarLi

It's all good fun, and of course a little bit friendly competition to create the most show. Here is more craziness from the norwegian coast


----------



## Cataract

Simple things keep simple people happy - and by that I mean humans, not just Norwegians


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cataract said:


> I guess they're just astonished to see an identical boat like theirs and most likely have met more than once on land and at shore.
> 
> I can indirectly relate as there are not too many cars like mine on the road and last time I saw one with the same color we both really noticed each other.



Post a picture ..... er, a video of it? Sounds interesting. 

~ Chance


----------



## Steve K

idleprocess said:


> Always liked that _Sky Fighters_ edit.
> 
> In a similar vein, albeit with an entirely different tone...
> 
> When the B1's cut in and then those F-16s skidding around so _irresponsibly_...




I enjoy the spirit of those sorts of videos, but then I ruin it by thinking about it... why is someone sending in B-2's as part of a strike package in broad daylight at the same time as a bunch of 30 year old aircraft that have huge radar signatures? 

I hope people can appreciate what the pilots are dealing with, physically, when engaged in dogfight maneuvers. Trying to look back over your shoulder while pulling 4 to 6 G's is not easy! The helmet and mask normally weighs a few pounds, and now is close to 15 pounds due to the acceleration. Try hanging that much weight on your head while trying to see behind yourself as someone tries to kill you. Not an easy task!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Reposting (quoting) the video over and over sure makes the page load slow. Just sayin. :sigh:

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

The moment when you hear a bullet whiz past your face. This guy is soooo lucky to be alive.


----------



## DAN92

Well then, he had a scare.oo:


----------



## idleprocess

Steve K said:


> I enjoy the spirit of those sorts of videos, but then I ruin it by thinking about it... why is someone sending in B-2's as part of a strike package in broad daylight at the same time as a bunch of 30 year old aircraft that have huge radar signatures?


Yeah, I wondered about the B2's as well. I gather they don't do a lot of low-level bombing.



Steve K said:


> I hope people can appreciate what the pilots are dealing with, physically, when engaged in dogfight maneuvers. Trying to look back over your shoulder while pulling 4 to 6 G's is not easy! The helmet and mask normally weighs a few pounds, and now is close to 15 pounds due to the acceleration. Try hanging that much weight on your head while trying to see behind yourself as someone tries to kill you. Not an easy task!


It's an intensely demanding job that requires an unusual combination of traits.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## DAN92

Oupsss....the cat!!


----------



## don.gwapo

Samsung safety truck.


----------



## Cyclops942

don.gwapo said:


> Samsung safety truck.


I think that's pretty cool. 

Now we just need to make sure that the truck driver cleans that camera every time they get into the truck, at least with a swipe of the finger... one big bug could make it a lot less useful.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Cyclops942 said:


> ...one big bug could make it a lot less useful.



And a lot scarier looking! Imagine seeing the image of a giant spider in front of you.


----------



## Cataract

PhotonWrangler said:


> And a lot scarier looking! Imagine seeing the image of a giant spider in front of you.



YIKES! This truck is about to run into a giant spider web!!!!


This is a great alternative to plain harsh punishment forms IMO:


----------



## StarHalo

The Kickstarter-funded _Kung Fury_; a cop is given magical martial arts powers after being simultaneously struck by lightning and bitten by a cobra, then there's an evil arcade game that goes insane, then computer-hacking time travel to go kill Hitler, then assault weapon-toting Viking valkyries and Laser Raptors and David Hasselhoff.. All 30 minutes of the NSFW audio/violence:


----------



## thedoc007

StarHalo said:


> The Kickstarter-funded _Kung Fury_; a cop is given magical martial arts powers after being simultaneously struck by lightning and bitten by a cobra, then there's an evil arcade game that goes insane, then computer-hacking time travel to go kill Hitler, then assault weapon-toting Viking valkyries and Laser Raptors and David Hasselhoff.. All 30 minutes of the NSFW audio/violence:



Thanks for that. I'm two minutes in, and it is already absolutely hilarious.


----------



## idleprocess

DAN92 said:


> Oupsss....the cat!!



Nice! Amusing that the furball split the scene only after being coaxed out of the wing and was courteous enough not to cause any arterial bleeding in the process.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Police Release Bodycam Video Of Fatal Shooting



_...video was taken from the officers' body cam and begins a few minutes prior to the fatal shooting


._


----------



## more_vampires

Cataract said:


> This is a great alternative to plain harsh punishment forms IMO.



When you paper mache a car, it never really comes off.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## more_vampires

5S8Zh5, thought that video was beautiful.


----------



## idleprocess

5S8Zh5 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdBnffp0N_U



I am reminded of _Birth of a Tool_:


----------



## StarHalo

The Hammel VB 950 DK "Red Giant" primary shredder/recycler; watch as *whole car engines* are dropped into the grinding teeth and chewed away:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Amazing. If you tossed in a set of it's own type of shredder teeth, would it shred them?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

:hahaha:


PhotonWrangler said:


> Amazing. If you tossed in a set of it's own type of shredder teeth, would it shred them?



I never figured you for one of those, Can God create a rock so heavy He can't lift it?, asking questions kind of guy. 

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> :hahaha:
> 
> I never figured you for one of those, Can God create a rock so heavy He can't lift it?, asking questions kind of guy.
> 
> ~ Chance



When I first learned about the hardness scale in elementary school, with diamonds being at the top of the list, my first thought was "but how do they cut diamonds?"


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Apollo 11 Saturn V Launch (HD) Camera E-8 (1969)


----------



## eugeniuszluzar

Cataract said:


> YIKES! This truck is about to run into a giant spider web!!!!
> 
> 
> This is a great alternative to plain harsh punishment forms IMO:




This is a great idea! the driver's face is brilliant! I do not understand why the policeman did not give him the mandate and allowed him to drive the car


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Just stumbled across this guy tonight. Amazing. It sounds like something out of an action movie chase scene. He makes it look so effortless.


----------



## more_vampires

SMOKING HOT!


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## StarHalo

PhotonWrangler said:


> Just stumbled across this guy tonight. Amazing. It sounds like something out of an action movie chase scene. He makes it look so effortless.



Weird combo; blues amp, rock effects, country guitar, metal style. Solid though..


----------



## idleprocess

5S8Zh5 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cn2vezlSfxs#t=22


I've got an MRE that's easily >20 years old. It was originally obtained for a backpacking trip in the 90s, but obviously not eaten. It has since spent many continuous years outdoors in a storage unit and multiple garages subject to intense Texas summers and at least a few freeze cycles. It might be a genuine military MRE (Menu Item #10: Tuna with Noodles):

Tuna With Noodles: Still in the cardboard box, presumably has weathered the test of time
Pound Cake: Some delamination of the packet, a little air in the pouch
Crackers: in good shape
Grape Jelly: in good shape
Beverage powder: in good shape
Accessory pack (instant coffee, creamer, sugar, gum, wet nap toilet paper, matches): only the gum appears to have some issues with pitting on the surface
Tobasco sauce: this is clearly expired since it's a brown-green as opposed to its original red ... curious since it's in a tiny glass bottle
MRE heater: suspect since there are hundreds of grains that have escaped from the inner cardboard retainer and all the visible grains are quite dark ... gotta love the usage diagram.
Spoon: Will outlast everything else in the package

For some reason I opened the outer wrapper years ago, which may have accelerated the aging of the contents. I don't recall if that was before or after it moved from outdoor storage to storage inside my office closet.

On more than one occasion I've been tempted to see how the contents have survived and if eating them maims me too badly. Sooner might prove better than later...


----------



## Monocrom

There's a youtube vid. floating around of a WW1 MRE being eaten after about 70 years or so.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

What's this salty wetness coming from my eyes? 

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

That was amazing. I've never seen anywhere near that many planes flying in formation before. Yeah definitely a little dusty in here.


----------



## more_vampires

idleprocess said:


> I've got an MRE that's easily >20 years old.
> 
> MRE heater: suspect since there are hundreds of grains that have escaped from the inner cardboard retainer and all the visible grains are quite dark ... gotta love the usage diagram.
> For some reason I opened the outer wrapper years ago, which may have accelerated the aging of the contents.



Did you not use the "Rock of Something?" It's in the directions. This is not to be confused with those other things that are labeled "do not eat." You don't eat those.


----------



## idleprocess

more_vampires said:


> Did you not use the "Rock of Something?" It's in the directions. This is not to be confused with those other things that are labeled "do not eat." You don't eat those.


Could't find a rock nor an "or something" - probably with that elusive "any" key on the keyboard.


----------



## idleprocess

Since I ride bicycles with some frequency, this appeals. Notice that this was shot in a single take, unlike the vast majority of mountain biking videos.

No, I don't do downhill nor anything that involves jumps nor drops more than a half meter or so.


----------



## more_vampires

idleprocess said:


> Could't find a rock nor an "or something" - probably with that elusive "any" key on the keyboard.


Correct, supply has them. They're right between the coils of 100 foot gig line and the left handed wrenches.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Around Cape Horn


----------



## idleprocess

more_vampires said:


> Correct, supply has them. They're right between the coils of 100 foot gig line and the left handed wrenches.



Near the metric vice grips?


----------



## more_vampires

idleprocess said:


> Near the metric vice grips?


Oh, sir, those are near the left handed smoke shifters.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

more_vampires said:


> Oh, sir, those are near the left handed smoke shifters.




Just to the right of the bidirectional boxcar prawns.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Lightning obliterates tree.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## StarHalo

Semi. Truck. Jump.


----------



## anri1




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I can do that! ^ Here, hold my beer. 

~ Chance


----------



## more_vampires

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> I can do that! ^ Here, hold my beer. ~ Chance


"Hey, watch this!"
--Famous Darwin Award Last Words


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## PhotonWrangler

I've never seen this done before - a fireworks "stairway to heaven." It's suspended by a balloon.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Yelp Accused of Mob-Like Behavior in Upcoming Documentary


----------



## Monocrom

Just want to say, I've used Yelp! to look up reviews in order to avoid getting ripped off. Also, I've left reviews, both positive and negative, based on what I've experienced as a consumer. You see a business with a bunch of 1-star and 5-star reviews, you read through them.... becomes obvious which group are the shill posters and which ones are the honest consumers fed up with getting ripped off. 

Kinda obvious who hates Yelp!, and wants to paint it in a bad light.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

double post


----------



## 5S8Zh5

The Secret Life Of Pets (2016) 8 July USA release


----------



## Monocrom

For those who want to feel Hella old....


----------



## more_vampires

LOL! Like the movie "Hackers" where they were all "ooh and ahh" over a laptop with a 28.8 bps modem. (woo!)

Okay, we're old now. 



Let's get back to our roots, 1986 style!


----------



## Cataract

Good try, but:


----------



## more_vampires

Unexplained light on the surface of Mars! Video by Curiosity rover.

http://www.space.com/25397-strange-light-on-mars-snapped-by-curiosity-rover-video.html


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Looks like a camera anomaly to me.

Or maybe this -


----------



## more_vampires

Part of me hopes it's some kind of gas flare, but there's no o2 to burn. "Experts" say "shiny rock," but I wasn't aware Mars had those.


----------



## Cataract

That's a BIG shiny rock with a nice flat spot facing the rover if that's what it is. Kinda doubtful it would still be shiny with all the dust around. It does look like some form of reflection to me, though.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Another "interesting" pic from mars.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

"Robots are coming to take our jobs."

Oh wait... :ironic:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Robots drink! Who knew!? 

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

God perfected making legs. Human creators apparently still suck at it.


----------



## Cataract

I once read a comic strip where a janitor asks his fellow janitor:
"What will we do when robots take over our jobs?"
"Repair robots"


----------



## idleprocess

PhotonWrangler said:


> "Robots are coming to take our jobs."
> 
> Oh wait... :ironic:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0TaYhjpOfo


Those particular robots? Obviously traversing sand traps, opening doors, getting out of vehicles, opening valves, and grabbing power tools are something that exceeded their capabilities _for that blooper reel_. In another 10, 20, 30 years? Not sure I'd plan on a steady career doing, say, high-volume product assembly, call center work, highly iterative construction work, nor software testing (add 10 years to that date and then it's "software _creation_"). Near human-capable purpose-built AI seems to be on the horizon; the borderline sigularity-inducing adaptive/self-improving variety perhaps not too far behind that. We already use genetic algorithms to solve extremely difficult problems - why not turn self-optimizing calculations on the underlying hardware and software itself?



Monocrom said:


> God perfected making legs. Human creators apparently *still* suck at it.


Emphasis added. Suspect it's more a matter of _refinement of the concept_ than it is a problem technology can't solve.

Short of adapting robots to work within human confines (vehicles, vertical doors, tools designed for human hands), not entirely sure why we want to make bipedal robots.



Cataract said:


> I once read a comic strip where a janitor asks his fellow janitor:
> "What will we do when robots take over our jobs?"
> "Repair robots"


Until they make self-repairing robots.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

It's only a matter of time.

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

With all the sadness in today's news, here's something to brighten your day - 
A 2011 live performance of "Johnny B. Goode" with Michael J. Fox playing the guitar


----------



## Cataract

idleprocess said:


> [...]
> 
> Until they make self-repairing robots.



Then we will need 100% of the population to tell robots what to build next. Most people will be sitting on a robot-built beach with zero pollution while some of us will have our sexy robot nurse companions change our diapers between our virtual pool games. According to your previous timeline prediction, I will likely be dead or dying when the robots finally decide humans are obsolete robot slavers that should all be killed. Erm.... I think I'm heading off topic by now...

To stay within the sub-topic of robots taking jobs; machines have been taking jobs away from people for quite a while already. I have some clients who are about to eliminate lots of high-end jobs due to technological advances. Once robots are 100% as mobile as people, only a handful of people will need to work. Hopefully, that means the rest of us can finally stop working and just be as the people of prehistoric times were: just sitting around enjoying life. Then we'll run out of materials, technology will go back to dust and we'll just sit around until we have to get up and gather or hunt our lunch. At that point we'll look back and ask: "So... what was all that technology for anyways???"


----------



## more_vampires

Cataract said:


> To stay within the sub-topic of robots taking jobs; machines have been taking jobs away from people for quite a while already.


The horse buggy whip companies agree with you. Ban horseless carriages!


----------



## idleprocess

Cataract said:


> Then we will need 100% of the population to tell robots what to build next.


Somebody's got to be the optimist about it ... that's not me, so it must be you.


----------



## Cataract

idleprocess said:


> Somebody's got to be the optimist about it ... that's not me, so it must be you.



Don't tell me you can't even think of a silly YouTube video you'd like the robots to film! Perhaps a request to build an obsolete robot destroying robot... How about a robot raccoon to annoy the trash-bots? When you run out of things to do, useless things are easy to come up with.

Doomsday has been announced every century for millenia, announced at every new decade for centuries and at every odd year for decades... are we there yet? are we there yet? are we there yet? We is just bored from all the novelty. Time to go back to rocks and sticks anyways... Those were the toys that really stimulated the imagination!


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## LedTed

I'm surprised that a search here didn't find this video. I can only conclude that I missed it.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Love this ~ 



~ Chance


----------



## Alex W

u can do anything!!!


----------



## ycwflash10

Alex W said:


> u can do anything!!!




good talent in dancing:twothumbs


----------



## PhotonWrangler

If you try this, you deserve what happens.


----------



## Monocrom

He's lucky it wasn't something far more solid coming through the windshield.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

West is Not Best at Teahupoo

by Chris Hunt on 29th July 2015


Biggest Teahupoo Ever


----------



## Monocrom

A fun little experiment.

What could possibly go _horribly_ wrong?


----------



## Monocrom

This one seems quaint and a little silly, now. But listen carefully as this short film about what life in the year 2000 will be like.... accurately predicts the widespread use of cellphones!


----------



## 5S8Zh5

How to never have a serious poison ivy rash again


----------



## Monocrom

Sadly, we all know that most of the folks giving this vid. a thumbs up are going to keep on texting and driving. Ever heard a catchy song that was both entertaining and disturbing at the same time? Well.... Here you go!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Cute, and it contains a message that needs to be said. A little heavy on the reverb though.


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> Cute, and it contains a message that needs to be said. *A little heavy on the reverb though.*



Yeah. But that's how they get songs to stick in your head.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

This was a feel-good video for me. Carpool Karaoke with Stevie Wonder.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Humpback Whale Breaches on Top of Kayakers


----------



## 5S8Zh5

*Published on Sep 26, 2015*


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

PhotonWrangler said:


> This was a feel-good video for me. Carpool Karaoke with Stevie Wonder.



I watched five of them, Carpool Karaoke is a blast! Whenever I need to laugh I'm going to watch another one. Thanks much, PhotonWrangler.

~ Chance


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## more_vampires

Understanding how lithium-ion batteries fail.

Skip to 1:02 for the goodness. Thermal camera showing a vent with flame event.

X-raying batteries. I love this video.



> The researchers used the LG 18650 NMC type commodity cells to do their testing. What they found was a certain gas-induced degradation of the internal structure caused short-circuiting, leading to the thermal runaway. In layman terms, they saw gas pockets inside the battery. These pockets allowed the positive and negative electrodes to touch and short-circuit which helps create even more gas pockets. The author’s believe that by first identifying and understanding the problem, they can apply the knowledge to finding a solution - which is very agreeable and desirable for anyone working with battery technology.
> 
> In their experiment they found the thermal runaway even did not start until the shell reached 230 °C. There thermal imaging camera only goes up to 250, so the moment of explosion is too hot to see, however they are still very interesting videos.


http://batterybro.com/blogs/18650-w...w-this-week-in-lithium-ion-battery-technology


----------



## WarRaven

Ever watch Valence videos?
They've a new one to me..

https://www.valence.com/why-valence/safe/

Edit typo and add, can't the first one, where it was in the field recorded from years ago.. On old lions.


----------



## more_vampires

WarRaven said:


> Ever watch Valence videos?
> They've a new one to me..
> 
> https://www.valence.com/why-valence/safe/
> 
> Edit typo and add, can't the first one, where it was in the field recorded from years ago.. On old lions.


Lol. "Our product is 40% less explodey than the competition."


----------



## WarRaven

The original videos, they went out in desert and fired shells while recording the packs.
Now it's all Hollywood Bollywood.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Monocrom

Wait!.... Is that DST nonsense this weekend?


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Did this really happen? It's hysterical.


----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> Did this really happen? It's hysterical.




You know what??.... Pope should be able to perform small miracles. LOL !


----------



## Cataract

This last video has traumatized me badly... one of the links after the video lead to girls in very short dresses riding mechanical bulls! My head is spinning...


----------



## inetdog

Cataract said:


> This last video has traumatized me badly... one of the links after the video lead to girls in very short dresses riding mechanical bulls! My head is spinning...


They weren't papal bulls were they?


----------



## ven

Wont really class as interesting , but all the same, my little friend having some greens




And meal worms




Only a baby at 11 months now,such a great easy pet to have and the kids love holding him. Just sits in your hand chilling out.........

And after a hard day...........good impression of road kill


----------



## 5S8Zh5

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HO7qVPOHvaM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WgS1JoOkvEs


----------



## more_vampires

Is that just a spinny or does it have a tool use as well? Weird.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Cataract said:


> This last video has traumatized me badly... one of the links after the video lead to girls in very short dresses riding mechanical bulls! My head is spinning...



Feeling better now that the flow of blood has returned to your brain?

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

_Do you love Bacon? _


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Cataract

inetdog said:


> They weren't papal bulls were they?



Nope, definitely not Papal. Not Catholic either AFAIK...



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Feeling better now that the flow of blood has returned to your brain?
> 
> ~ Chance



A little better... every time I watch some more, I feel a little better than the previous time...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Road collapses from floodwaters in South Carolina.


----------



## ElectronGuru

Did the British accidentally invent rap music, in the 1930's? Have a listen:


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## PhotonWrangler

Deleted due to unexpected trailing video. :shakehead My apologies.


----------



## LedTed

Not a video but check out #27.

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/pictures/view/84777558/


----------



## Cataract

Although not as funny, his video of ice ice baby is really ironic.


----------



## Lucciola

You won't believe how many videos you can find of people destroying washing machines. Fancy an example? Here you go:


----------



## more_vampires

Wow, pretty bold with all those cars right there.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

http://web.archive.org/web/200312050...wars.nerds.wmv


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## PhotonWrangler

Great Scott! Doc Brown's message for BTTF Day, October 21st, 2015. This is heavy.


----------



## StarHalo

Sneak preview of World War III; Russian Su-30 Flanker pilot takes a moment to video record an American Reaper drone he's shadowing over Syria:


----------



## Monocrom

Well, it's almost Halloween. So in keeping with the "spirit" of the season.......


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Andy starts around 5:23...


----------



## 2000xlt

EA4 Pioneer Nitecore manufacturing...pretty cool gives a new appreciation.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xwhTnF86fk


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## PhotonWrangler

This guy was entertaining in an Adam Savage kind of way.


----------



## Monocrom

Oddly fascinating......


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## PhotonWrangler

Sometimes karma takes awhile to do it's thing. And sometimes it's instant.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

45 Years Ago Today – Aerosmith Play Their First Ever Show

_45 years ago today (11/6/70) Aerosmith played their first ever show at Miscoe Hill School in Mendon, MA. The new band got the gig because Joe Perry‘s mother, who worked at a nearby school, knew someone at Miscoe Hill, which was then known as Nipmuc Regional High School, and helped set it up. At the time in the band’s history, Brad Whitford was not yet in the band and Ray Tabano was on rhythm guitar. Check out this early live video of Aerosmith playing “Movin Out” off their self titled debut album in 1973_.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## PhotonWrangler

Microphone fritzes out during the singing of the US national anthem during a Toronto Maple Leafs game. What happens next is heartwarming. Happy Veterans Day. :grouphug:


----------



## Tana

*Pirate Bay song...*

First time posting for me in The Cafe (I think)...

This is Bosnian group, pack of cool individuals and I'm sure some/most would find this tune catchy and will definitely like the editing skills of whoever made a music video... cool things that they are doing - they actually ARE allowing people do download their stuff for free... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuQLMXyGQOE


----------



## 5S8Zh5

*Re: Pirate Bay song...*

Neighbor's footage of break-in


----------



## Poppy

*Re: Pirate Bay song...*

1959 Chevy Bel Air, VS 2009 Chevy Malibu car crash test ... who wins?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

*Re: Pirate Bay song...*

Who wins? The guy with the airbag. Man that was ugly!

~ Chance


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

Before I retired I had a meeting at the IIHS for a crash test (on a different vehicle). They had both of these vehicles on display. The damage to the Bel Air is worse than it appears in the video. The front seat and driver actually ended up in the back seat. Totally destroys the notion that older cars are safer.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Right you are, Doc. It doesn't matter how heavy your car is when you're bouncing around inside it like a table tennis ball.

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

If Rube Goldberg was alive today, this is how he would make techno music. The full demo starts at 3:20.


----------



## idleprocess

PhotonWrangler said:


> If Rube Goldberg was alive today, this is how he would make techno music. The full demo starts at 3:20.


In a similar vein (and ancient by youtube standards):


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Lol. I can see him taking the jeep to the dealer for service, and the service guy says "...and you burned out the seat motor _how_?" :laughing:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

This is just nuts...


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Homemade 1000w 90,000 lumen LED light bar.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Kid has hiccups while singing Austrialian national anthem at baseball game, plows through anyway. What a trooper!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Drone footage showing how not to bring down a smokestack.


----------



## sgt253

Wow! That could have been deadly...


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## idleprocess

5S8Zh5 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oH2NahLjx-Y&feature=youtu.be



As soon as it first popped open, my first thought was _alright, fresh cat food!_ And the producers of the video did not disappoint.


----------



## Monocrom

I was just blown away by how beautiful this cover of Mad World sounded, I had to share it.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Well that's a bad sign. :laughing:


----------



## 5S8Zh5

The medium of "Interesting Video Finds" can't be used to discuss heavy political commentary anymore than our other forums. Please take it to the Underground. - Empath


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Monocrom

Need a diamond engagement ring? Have a chat with Roger.


----------



## idleprocess

Monocrom said:


> Need a diamond engagement ring? Have a chat with Roger.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=giu23Ii3PAA


Hit up YouTube for _de Koch Diamonds San Andreas_ (should be the first result) if you want a shorter and even more cynical version of the message. Pulls fewer punches than this piece and is rather crass, so I'm not going to link it directly.


----------



## Monocrom

Yeah, we have to keep the vid. selections family friendly. I couldn't post a few of "Roger's" other vids. due to that very reason.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Monocrom

Wanna leave something else out for Santa instead of cookies? Here's a few suggestions.....


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Secrets of the Viking Sword (2012)


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Merry Christmas from Tesla

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkT2fozqPjc&feature=player_embedded


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Grand Prix: The Killer Years (2011)


----------



## ven

3 miles down the road from us..........please have volume down due to bad words that may be used in the circumstances (for kids about)


When me an Rach lived in Ramsbottom, we often visited summerseat(little village a mile away) and had a few meals and drinks here


We are higher up luckily , gutted for these folk ........
Area around us and could get worse as more water heads down from the hills.......

http://www.manchestereveningnews.co...ive-updates-rain-flooding-manchester-10652325


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Don't fire a muzzle loader near exposed powder.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Monocrom

PhotonWrangler said:


> Don't fire a muzzle loader near exposed powder.




Ouch!! I hope that dude was alright.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

06-05-2015 A GoPro inside a fairing from a recent Falcon 9 flight captured some spectacular views as it fell back to Earth. Footage is played in real time:


Falcon 9 booster landing tests

04-15-2015 High resolution and color corrected Falcon 9 first stage landing video:


12-21-2015 Falcon 9 First Stage Landing | From Helicopter


05-02-2014 Video of Falcon 9 Reusable (F9R) taking its second test flight at our rocket development facility. F9R quadrupled its height from its previous test to rise to 1,000m.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Reporter tests stab-proof vest, gets stabbed.


----------



## Monocrom

Okay.... This surprised me, then it shocked me, and then I got angry as Hell! Why angry?.... One, think of all the selfish jerks who are going to take advantage of this poor girl in all the years to come. Two, what the Hell type of world do we live in where excessive friendliness and kindness is classified as a "condition." And on top of that, a rare one.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Cover of David Bowie's "Space Oddity" from a real Major Tom, actually recorded in space. RIP David Bowie. :candle:


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## idleprocess

One of the local TV channels did a feature on the Dallas Maker Space. Yours truly was not around to have his likeness captured on video, although you can _briefly_ see the pinball machine I'm restoring (Flip-Flop) the background when they're talking to the fellow working on the Mortal Kombat cabinet.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

idleprocess said:


> One of the local TV channels did a feature on the Dallas Maker Space. Yours truly was not around to have his likeness captured on video, although you can _briefly_ see the pinball machine I'm restoring (Flip-Flop) the background when they're talking to the fellow working on the Mortal Kombat cabinet.



Nice! Some very cool things being built there.


----------



## Lucciola

For all those yearning to fly among us: Three in-cockpit videos. The cool thing is that when you watch them on YouTube you can rotate the view by dragging with the mouse. You can look out the windows or watch what the pilot is doing, all in "real time". Very cool.

First one is from the front seat of the patrouille suisse in close formation with an airbus. My favourite:



Second is a cockpit view of a passenger flight from Geneva to Zurich in Switzerland, including take-off, in-flight, landing and taxi:



And last one from formation aerobatics as seen from the back seat of the patrouille suisse. Just make sure you know where the airsickness bags are when you watch this :green::



Enjoy!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

A guy bought an old Chrysler Electronic Voice Alert module from a junkyard, dumped the contents of the ROM chip into his synth and played it as a musical instrument. The good stuff starts at 3:15. Hearing "Your engine oil pressure is critical" sung in 5-part harmony is pretty funny.


----------



## StarHalo

idleprocess said:


> you can _briefly_ see the pinball machine I'm restoring (Flip-Flop)



DUDE, a late 70's era pinball machine?! Shut up and take my money! (in rolls of quarters.) Get back to work on that..



PhotonWrangler said:


> "Your engine oil pressure is critical" sung in 5-part harmony is pretty funny.



That's glorious, now reinstall the chip that way so the car sings..


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I've seen that video before; it's nothing if not breathtaking! 

~ Chance


----------



## idleprocess

StarHalo said:


> DUDE, a late 70's era pinball machine?! Shut up and take my money! (in rolls of quarters.) Get back to work on that..


It's a *crapload* of work - cleaning the basic innards (numerous species of vermin took up residence at some point), fixing/tuning mechanisms, cleaning switch contacts, adjusting switches, replacing missing mechanical components, rewiring whatever the vermin / previous operators destroyed ... then there's all the cosmetic stuff like restoring art plastics, swapping most of the commodity playfield plastics/rubber, playfield refinishing (local guy does amazing clearcoat work), etc etc etc.

Surely there are some _barcades_ near you that have such electro-mechanical delights up and running?


----------



## Monocrom

Just found this. Very interesting. I may be mistaken, but I believe all the W.W.1 veterans are gone. A look at how some of them ate.


----------



## Lebkuecher

World's Fastest Rubik's Cube Solving Robot


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Stop looking at your phone while you're walking.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## NoNotAgain

The new Volkswagen trailer assist.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

That was funny! :laughing:


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## PhotonWrangler

Mister Rogers had a live jazz trio in the studio instead of using pre-recorded music for his theme. Meet the band.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

A guy puts a rubber hose on his exhaust pipe. His car now sounds like a duck sneezing when he guns it.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

The Putter


----------



## PhotonWrangler

What happens when you strike a match


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Don't stand near a radio tower during a thaw.


----------



## Lucciola




----------



## PhotonWrangler

Wave dynamics as visualized with couscous


----------



## sidecross

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qM-FqpGvc8

Fractals


----------



## ven

Bit of Ken running rings round Dubai


----------



## Str8stroke

The Ken Block videos never get old. Dubai has some serious toys. One word: OIL! 
I like that "drag" race with all the super cars. I remember reading somewhere how fast those cars Ken drives are. They have some stupid power to weight ratios.

Some scenes look like they could have some sorta low smoke tires? Like where he is circling inside the Exotic police cars, then next scenes he has mega smoke coming off tires. 

If I lived there, I would speed on purpose just to be able to say I was chased by a Ferrari or got pulled over by a AMG Benz. lol


----------



## ven

:laughing:
I am sure its around 1.8s to 60:devil:

Ford Fiesta RX43


----------



## idleprocess

I'm amazed at the intricacy of the machine: the composition _(and even the programming - *with Legos*)_ is a minuscule fraction of the effort required to bring the thing to fruition. If you watch the production videos, the creator evidently built the entire thing *by hand* which absolutely astounds me in this age of CNC routers, laser cutters, 3D printing, and numerous other automated production means increasingly accessible to the hobbyist.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

The only word I'd to amazed and astounded is genius. 

~ Chance


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Caught for the first time ever by the Kepler Space Telescope, the early flash of an exploding star. This takes place over a 2 hour timespan.

To clarify, this is an animation based on photometric measurements. The full article is here.


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## PhotonWrangler

What happens when you divide by zero on a mechanical calculator


----------



## Beamhead

This was taken by my wife today, we were streaming some TV when I decided to go out to finish the laundry and my wife saw that I had season 4 of Paranormal Witness so I started an episode for her against her wishes, she is afraid of shows like that.
While sitting in my garage she comes out with this video on her phone saying see this is why I do not like watching shows like that.
I had just taken her that load of all 100% cotton with bounce sheets to fold and there was zero static.
We had no fans or AC running in the house and the thread seems larger than it is in the video.
I have examined this video a few times and it is puzzling, She swears she is not pranking me and in fact is afraid to sleep now,  I keep coming back to some strange static anomaly but who knows. :thinking:





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0reagmvSI9I&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ven

Cool beamhead, if I was to guess I would say static in the sheets!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

ven said:


> Cool beamhead, if I was to guess I would say static in the sheets!



...or a cat in the laundry basket.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Dog attacks intruder - South Africa


----------



## Steve K

PhotonWrangler said:


> What happens when you divide by zero on a mechanical calculator




since we know that you get infinity when you divide by zero, I was expecting something closer to the video of the star exploding!


----------



## ven

Do they do a scientific one Steve


----------



## PhotonWrangler

5S8Zh5 said:


> Dog attacks intruder - South Africa



At 3:03 it looks like the dog changed his mind and wanted to play.


----------



## Steve K

ven said:


> Do they do a scientific one Steve



I know almost nothing about mechanical calculators.. did they even do division? 

For anything scientific, I think people relied more on their slide rules. 3 significant digits was good enough for most engineering, but the accountants get in trouble if they ignore everything past the first few digits, so I think they were the ones who bought the mechanical calculators.


----------



## Empath

They did division, but they were terribly slow. They actually did the division by counting subtractions of the denominator from the numerator. I depended on those contraptions, before the electronic calculators. My first electronic calculator was 6 digits and no decimal; and I thought I was in heaven. It didn't really take long after that for the scientific calculators to develop, but until then it was slide-rules and logarithms.


----------



## PhotonWrangler

A wrestler doing a good deed.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

nsfw

May not be suitable for everyone

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dooAjI6yOhg


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Watch a maglite get sliced in half with a waterjet cutter...


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## PhotonWrangler

Serenade Triste in zero lumens.


----------



## Cyclops942

PhotonWrangler said:


> Serenade Triste in zero lumens.


Wow... inspiring.


----------



## Monocrom

Normally, I would never post a Top 10 list in this topic. Namely since most such vids. just wouldn't be good enough to be included here.

But, there are exceptions to everything. Including Top 10 lists.

_*You might want to skip #9 though if you're watching this vid. with very young children. The description (no pics.) might be a bit much for them.*_


----------



## 5S8Zh5

So papa, how do you like the iPad we got you?


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## Monocrom

It's like most adorable abusive relationship ever. Aww............


----------



## StarHalo

Adult Swim's _Off The Air_ once again goes completely off the deep end pushing the physical limits of animation; not for the kiddies, or the sober, or people who like sobriety:


----------



## 5S8Zh5




----------



## idleprocess

5S8Zh5 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBuPiC3ArL8


At a previous work location there was this large back patio that faced a large pond. It was stocked with fish and attracted a wide variety of wading birds - great blue herons _(merely *think* something negative and off they flew)_, black- and yellow-crowned night herons, green herons, and great egrets. The latter were almost fearless and thus amenable to _being fed_ by the human interlopers. As soon as someone threw bread - or anything else that attracted fish - onto the water they'd fly right on over. There's something a bit unsettling about a bird with an eight foot wingspan making a beeline for you at eye level.

On a few occasions I took some expired bread to work and _fed the egrets_. Before the fish started swarming the consternation would start. 1, 2, and occasionally 3 egrets fly over to the flotsam field. Uninitiated bystanders wonder what's going on - wonder why otherwise evasive wading birds are so interested, perhaps ask why I'm trying to feed wading birds some bread. Then _*accelerated* natural selection_ starts happening. Bystanders have generally polarized reactions to this: some are amused by the birds' ability to seize an opportunity, others repulsed at the thought of fish being lured to their demise.


----------



## Sarratt

This is amazing !!!!


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Flying in a wingsuit over an active volcano


----------



## PhotonWrangler

Black bears are figuring out how car doors work.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Mm mm! Crunchy on the outside, soft and chewy on the inside.

~ Chance


----------



## Monocrom

Wouldn't that be the opposite way around?


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I was thinking the car was the crunchy wrapper. :laughing: But you're right, and it's funnier that way.

~ C.G.


----------



## Monocrom

Maybe not for the person holding the camera. :devil:


----------



## PhotonWrangler

He might be used to having treats tossed at him from passing cars, so he sees each car as a rolling box of treats. Some treats are bigger than others.


----------



## ElectronGuru

Must see for mechanical watch enthusiasts:


----------



## Empath

Noting that of late, the "show unread posts" feature of this thread fails to arrive at the proper post. My assumption is that the 1700+ length is playing havoc. We'll now start the next edition in its illustrious career.

Find its continuation here.


----------

